# [X-Post] Closure of the CWCki Forum's Private Discussion Board



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

The CWCki Forums _had_ a private discussion board that only people with VIP status can access. This is sort of a personal catharsis that I feel should be shared with the general public.

I've removed names and gender-specific pronouns from the post, except those relating to Chris. Some of the things I'm talking about aren't public yet. Hopefully it can still be understood.

Edit: This *does not* mean I'm closing the forum. Just a small board that was inhabited by  like 5 people and the staff.

*---*

After my last thread, I've had some talks with at least half a dozen different people regarding this board. Between staff, users not in the know, and a VIP, the ultimate conclusion was that Private Discussion should be closed by January 2015.

There's there's three things I'd like to cover in this post.

A review of what has been accomplished here.
An understanding of why this conclusion was reached.
What happens after the board is closed.

So, lets start with *a review*.

At some point, early on when I started hosting, I thought it would be a good idea to open a board for Marvin and Alec to communicate with staff. They, for the entirety of this board's existence, have kept their own plans, personas, and goals a secret from everyone I know of. There were some very light interactions, but nothing serious happened. This changed with ████████.

When I first saw Chris talking about his Highschool Reunion, my immediate thought was "someone is going to impersonate Chris's friends". And that happened. Up until I got ████████ PMs, I thought for sure anyone caught fucking around with the reunion and impersonating people would be banned, that changed when [they] had success.

See, ████████ got involved during the slowest period of Chris' history since his discovery. There was no information from Chris, no information from third parties, Facebook updates were months apart, and what we got when he did post was random bullshit that meant nothing. In fact, when this started, we didn't have an Update board because there were so few updates to report on, it was pointless. I had the idea of an update board for a long time before it was added, but people told me it was just wishful thinking on my part that Chris would ever be as loud as he is now again.

[Their] work with the impersonations became such a massive web, most people stopped following it. For a while, even I didn't keep in touch. There were too many people, too much going on, and too many "forwarded emails" to keep straight. After the house fire, there was an email sent as the injured firefighter. At this point, I asked [them] to stop. For whatever reason, probably a combination of feeling discouraged and being swamped by [real-life work], ████████ went quiet for a long time. [They] kept to [one of their identities] only, which hampered [their] ability to get content, but it felt better.

████████ entered the picture some time later. It started very innocuously with some drive-by pictures of Chris' house. In fact, IIRC, the first series of pictures was taken from a moving vehicle going too fast for any of the pictures to develop properly. This evolved to curb-side photography, and then eventually we started seeing papers from what had been thrown out. At some point this began to alarm community members. It didn't strike me as anything particularly offensive, though. This also changed when we started seeing pictures of the rental house. I don't know how ████████ got them. I'm assuming [they] saw them on the road and followed them home. All  know is that it made me, and other staff, uncomfortable.

Around this time I ducked the forums for about a month. When I started appearing again, KatsuKitty informed me that ████████ wanted ████████ to have access to the Private Board. I didn't understand why, but I later found out [they were] a new galpal. ████████, I believe, has been the most tame out of all 5 of the VIPs. [They were] certainly the least involved, [they] played by many of the rules set out by previous Chris trolls, and I get the idea that a lot of this isn't wholly [their] idea.

This leads us up to today. We've seen the first video of Chris in a year. We've had the first audio of Chris since the Emily date. We've seen pictures, letters, and drawings we've never seen before.


So it would seem there's been peaks of success. A lot of new information. *Why the decision?*

The cost of this information is too high.

In the last video, Chris is so fucking pathetic and broken it hurts. He's desperately clinging to a relationship that borders on emotionally abusive. [They've] had [their] gifts of affection stolen from the person [they]'s given them to. He still clings to the idea of a reunion, even though he thinks that all of the people he used to know ridicule him. His mother is slowly dying, his family has ostracized him, he's had trolls pose as his very young cousin just to call him weird, he's thousands of dollars in debt and losing 30 fucking dollars from a single PayPal case can throw off his entire month's budget. It goes on, and on, and on.

And the worst part is, _all_ of the intrapersonal problems I just mentioned are made up. ████████? Fake. Highschool friends? Fake. ████████? Fake. ████████? Fake. _Every person he knows_ is *us*. I'm not okay with this.

I mean, compare Chris' energy in these two videos:











He's completely drained. There's no fight there. Even the posture is different. He's sitting the, legs clasp together, hands laying limp in his lap. He's fucking burnt.


In short, the decision was reached for one big reason: We're not comfortable with this anymore. Trolling Chris isn't the same was it was 5 years ago. This is the closest thing to gangstalking that has ever existed, and the target is someone who is literally retarded.

But before anyone gets defensive, and I know it sounds like I'm blaming everyone, but the blame is on me. I made the board. I encouraged ████████. I encouraged ████████. I invited ████████. I did all of this so that I would have a say so that I would be in the know, so that _I_ would be important without even doing anything. And it worked, I mean -- I guess I'm "inner circle" now. I know more than 99% of people, but at what cost?

I glorified obsessive behavior, I gave people badges and gold names for it, I built an echo chamber that caused a mentality to grow in people which was not healthy. I feel like I'm fucking evil for this shit.


*Now what?*

One of the biggest reasons I was able to mentally justify the continued existence of this board was this:
"If I shut it down, they will take their work and move it elsewhere. Then, I don't have a say at all."

This continues to be true, but I am now at a point where I believe even that would be better. There's a reason why most staff don't post here: because they're not okay with it. Even the ones that do have raised issues.

I don't control what you guys do, but I would implore you to stop. Chris isn't a good guy, and I know his attitude and behavior goes a long way in not caring about what happens to him. However, I would still ask you all to consider what holding this much power and influence over a single person does to him, and does to you. Is Chris really being trolled anymore? Is this level of _military grade effort_ warranted? Have what we gotten from it satisfied the "Effort to Reaction" rule of trolling?

Marvin has offered to host these discussions elsewhere, and I know there's a good chance you guys will pick up and move to a different place with him, but if that is the case I sincerely hope what I've said will at least resonate.


With that said, I would like you all to come up with a timeline of how you want to wind down activity. What information should be released, when should it be released? I think January 2015 is a generous allotment of time, and there's many weeks to work with in terms of either shutting down efforts or getting set up with Marvin.


I sincerely appreciate the amount of time people have invested into what I've created. Ultimately, and sadly, I believe the fun period of messing with Chris is now over forever. I have seen for my own eyes what even the most ambitious of efforts can bring about, and I don't think it's a good idea to encourage it anymore.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 5, 2014)

For those of you out there, just replace all the black bars with @Dormiebasne


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> For those of you out there, just replace all the black bars with @Dormiebasne


Dude you're spilling secret stuff everywhere


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 5, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> For those of you out there, just replace all the black bars with @Dormiebasne



I replaced it with Obama

THANKS OBAMA


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 5, 2014)

I say start slowly and then disengage from Chris. Dude isn't funny anymore. It's.....sad. It's like seeing the last year of Brett Favre's career.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm inclined to agree with Null,

At this point I am very interested in all the content we haven't had access to yet. But as far as new content from here on out I don't think it'll be worth it. Unfortunately, I think all the funny has been squeezed out of Chris by now. He's like a smelly old sponge people are desperately trying to ring out for more funny when there's really none to be had. We know pretty much everything there is to know about the guy, we've seen almost everything there is to see him do. Everything from here on out would be a repeat of something someone already did years ago.


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 5, 2014)

But seriously, I kind of want to know who was behind all this. It's obvious who the guy was that was digging through Chris's trash, but everyone else? I kind of want to know.


----------



## TL 611 (Nov 5, 2014)

lol ir's pretty fucking bizarre in the hidden board. And like there's not even enough interesting content coming from Chris to warrant all the effort put in. It's just a load of boring emails, "here's a troll sending an email to their other identity then forwarding it to Chris to see his response", etc.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 5, 2014)

Pine Tar said:


> But seriously, I kind of want to know who was behind all this. It's obvious who the guy was that was digging through Chris's trash, but everyone else? I kind of want to know.


I'd suggest waiting until the January content emerges to the light of day to see if said individuals want to come out publicly.


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 5, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> I'd suggest waiting until the January content emerges to the light of day to see if said individuals want to come out publicly.



I hope Chris doesn't go Budd Dwyer on us by then.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 5, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> I'd suggest waiting until the January content emerges to the light of day to see if said individuals want to come out publicly.



Yes. People naturally are curious, but it was a secret board, and identities shouldn't be revealed unless they agree to it.


----------



## Arkangel (Nov 5, 2014)

Replace the black spaces with whatever names you want like Spergy Madlibs.


----------



## Datiko (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry but i am a little slow. Is it just the private board that is going or all of the boards?


----------



## Watcher (Nov 5, 2014)

Datiko said:


> Sorry but i am a little slow. Is it just the private board that is going or all of the boards?


The private board is going and all the content in it is going to be released publicly by January of next year.


Ziltoid said:


> Replace the black spaces with whatever names you want like Spergy Madlibs.





> Around this time I ducked the forums for about a month. When I started appearing again, KatsuKitty informed me that *Ziltoid *wanted *Melchett *to have access to the Private Board. I didn't understand why, but I later found out [they were] a new galpal. *Melchett*, I believe, has been the most tame out of all 5 of the VIPs. [They were] certainly the least involved, [they] played by many of the rules set out by previous Chris trolls, and I get the idea that a lot of this isn't wholly [their] idea.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

Datiko said:


> Sorry but i am a little slow. Is it just the private board that is going or all of the boards?


Private only. We have one board for private discussion.


----------



## Datiko (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## QueenMegan (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought we agreed that Chris's best troll was himself ya fuckin spastics.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 5, 2014)

QueenMegan said:


> I thought we agreed that Chris's best troll was himself ya fuckin spastics.



The forum has never been good at consensus. Too many different folks around for that.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 5, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> The forum has never been good at consensus. Too many different folks around for that.


I still think Barb was Chris's biggest troll


----------



## Glaive (Nov 5, 2014)

Being that I came in pretty late to access,  I can say that Discussion had more interesting Chris content than the private board from a fairly newbie standpoint.
Hellblazer and Melchett can attest to this too being fresh as well.

Because the Discussion board actually had the insight to Chris with so many heads to bounce thoughts off of.  From Facebook updates, to the eBay listings, ect. ect.
None of this was even bothered with in private.

It was instead this niche third party interest.  And while it did squeeze a bit out of the dead horse, this is one pony that is best left solo to sperg on his own.

Live on Discussion


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 5, 2014)

So... All the people sperging about "omg theirs a kiwi farms innur surkel" weren't crazy after all. That's kind of mind blowing actually.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 5, 2014)

I had no idea this board even existed so I don't really know what to think about it's demise. 

PS: If everything in discussion was a ruse, does this mean Chris is straight?


----------



## Watcher (Nov 5, 2014)

Satan said:


> PS: If everything in discussion was a ruse, does this mean Chris is straight?


No


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

Jon-Nyan said:


> So... All the people sperging about "omg theirs a kiwi farms innur surkel" weren't crazy after all. That's kind of mind blowing actually.


It wasn't true for a long time. It snowballed quickly.



Satan said:


> I had no idea this board even existed so I don't really know what to think about it's demise.
> 
> PS: If everything in discussion was a ruse, does this mean Chris is straight?


Anything from Chris is true. Anything about other people is to be questioned.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 5, 2014)

This is an interesting development. I'm guessing it doesn't mean much for us non-in-crowd regulars, though? I mean, apart from the fact that we're going to get a huge info dump in a few months.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 5, 2014)

I was Chris' girlfriend.  (Not really, but this is going to give /cow/ a whole lot of fodder to antagonize us with)


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 5, 2014)

Trickie said:


> This is an interesting development. I'm guessing it doesn't mean much for us non-in-crowd regulars, though? I mean, apart from the fact that we're going to get a huge info dump in a few months.



Not that huge. Glaive wasn't kidding when he said that Discussion was more interesting. The ebay stuff is much more fascinating, not to mention the piercing.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG Katherine is not real? 

That actually sucks balls. I know it's wishful thinking and all that but I was seriously hoping for Chris to find some degree of happiness in his life. If everything really is fake, that's just sad. Not even remotely funny, just super sad and depressing. Would have loved some sort of happy ending because it would piss off so many weens. Turns out, it's been one big ween ruse all along.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Nov 5, 2014)

Either way I use this board more for Jace/Tyce than Chris now (and I discovered Joe Cracker and TLOC here). Never had any plans or desire to troll Chris, and I have to agree that I feel more bad for him than anything at this point.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

Apocalypso said:


> Would that include Chris' parents? Dumb question I know, but are you implying that Bob's still alive?


are you being facetious


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 5, 2014)

Apocalypso said:


> Would that include Chris' parents? Dumb question I know, but are you implying that Bob's still alive?



That isn't a dumb question. It is the dumbest question.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 5, 2014)

IS BARB A TROLLSONA TOO??????


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 5, 2014)

MrTroll said:


> IS BARB A TROLLSONA TOO??????



It's actually just Jace in a dress. Cole is CatParty, and Moby. Bob was Daniel Day-Lewis.


----------



## Puranjin (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not sure if I was as clued-out as the other regulars here, but the way Null has put it places things into perspective. Strip Chris of his buffoonery, and there's nothing there to laugh at. As much as his life has been shaped by people here, I can't help but wonder if he needs that attention. It would be nice to see people stop fucking with him, only so that he seeks that attention from genuine sources.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 5, 2014)

Null said:


> And the worst part is, all of the intrapersonal problems I just mentioned are made up. ████████? Fake. Highschool friends? Fake. ████████? Fake. ████████? Fake. Every person he knows is us. I'm not okay with this.


So, Catherine being a Kiwi troll confirmed?


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 5, 2014)

Puranjin said:


> It would be nice to see people stop fucking with him, only so that he seeks that attention from genuine sources.



About the saddest thing about the whole situation, and I don't think I'm revealing too much by saying it, is that the trolls spent more time and effort trying to help Chris than laugh at him. He just fights every attempt at help that he is given.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 5, 2014)

Serious question: is this a prelude to shutting down the public Chris discussion board(s) eventually as well and shifting the site's focus entirely to the other lolcow forums?


----------



## Apocalypso (Nov 5, 2014)

Null said:


> are you being facetious





Hellblazer said:


> That isn't a dumb question. It is the dumbest question.



Sorry, sorry. I didn't mean anything personal or humorous there. Relax. I admit it's the dumbest question, yes. 

Guys, look, on a serious note, I knew nothing about this Private Discussion Thread previously. I don't question your decisions and I'm all for respect for it.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

MrTroll said:


> Serious question: is this a prelude to shutting down the public Chris discussion board(s) eventually as well and shifting the site's focus entirely to the other lolcow forums?


Basically, we have to.

Marvin runs sonichu.com, which is our main source of new users. Cogsdev, however, wants to shut it down. With our focus becoming less about Chris every month, it's simply a _good idea_ both business wise and health-wise for us to latch on to a new identity. This will totally be a community decision and the process of adopting a new identity will take place over weeks, but *nothing is in the works yet*.


----------



## derpi (Nov 5, 2014)

So all the gal-pals that called him a creepy weirdo were fake?
How much effort was put into this amount of trolling jesus christ

Edit: if the forum is to be renamed I would like to suggest simply calling it the kiwi farm :>


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 5, 2014)

TJChurchForums.com


----------



## Watcher (Nov 5, 2014)

Null said:


> Marvin runs sonichu.com, which is our main source of new users. Cogsdev, however, wants to shut it down. With our focus becoming less about Chris every month, it's simply a _good idea_ both business wise and health-wise for us to latch on to a new identity. This will totally be a community decision and the process of adopting a new identity will take place over weeks, but *nothing is in the works yet*.


As it is an inevitability I'd like to make a suggestion. Keep the Chris boards when you eventually do choose to migrate. Since I do predict people will still come to the forums mostly just to talk about Chris.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 5, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> As it is an inevitability I'd like to make a suggestion. Keep the Chris boards when you eventually do choose to migrate. Since I do predict people will still come to the forums mostly just to talk about Chris.


Agreed. Changing the URL to parkourkifarms.com isn't going to make people stop taking about Chris.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 5, 2014)

We could just call it The Kiwi Farm.


----------



## Apocalypso (Nov 5, 2014)

God forbid, but if it ever came to Chris hitting rock bottom and ending up homeless, and people were still trolling him and following him around, that'd be crossing the line dearly. I hope it doesn't happen, truth be told.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Nov 5, 2014)

Ziltoid said:


> Replace the black spaces with whatever names you want like Spergy Madlibs.



Nah, Spergy Madlibs hasn't trolled Chris in years.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Nov 5, 2014)

In full agreement that it be referred to as the Kiwi Farm. It goes without saying that I hope we get more Tyce activity as well.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 5, 2014)

Next forum user: spergy madlibs


----------



## Watcher (Nov 5, 2014)

Surtur said:


> We could just call it The Kiwi Farm.





Alex Krycek said:


> In full agreement that it be referred to as the Kiwi Farm. It goes without saying that I hope we get more Tyce activity as well.


This will be our mascot


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 5, 2014)

I said this in response to Jace's hiatus:


hurrhurrhurr said:


> This can mean only one thing:
> 
> Chris or Goldie are about to do something ridiculously stupid.  It's how the cycle of lolcows go.  When one wanes, another one does something really fucking lulzy to keep us entertained.



Little did I know it was going to be these here forums imploding.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 5, 2014)

If we close any of the Chris boards, I hope the Sonichu forum stays open at least. While I do have a separate webpage for my comic, I do like posting them on the forums as well, and I'm sure @_blank_  would say the same.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Nov 5, 2014)

Trickie said:


> If we close any of the Chris boards, I hope the Sonichu forum stays open at least. While I do have a separate webpage for my comic, I do like posting them on the forums as well, and I'm sure @_blank_  would say the same.



Bookmarking your page.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know how others feel, but I never liked when the community here were being fed disinformation about some ongoing troll activity.

I think everyone should understand that certain things need to be kept secret, possibly indefinitely.

However, there should be "honour among thieves"; respect the community enough to tell them there's nothing to be said, rather than mislead them.

Also, for what it's worth, this action on the private board is some excellent leadership from Null.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Nov 5, 2014)

Whatever the decision is, I'll support it. I don't go on these forums for Chris that much anymore, albeit the piercing was interesting. I didn't really care about the trolling, unless it was unintentional,  like Liquid Chris and Asperchu.

I mean, he's best when he's doing things on his own, but now he's so strung out basically everything's a threat. 

I mainly go on these forums now because I love you guys so much! Also because there's so many other er.. eccentric denizens of the internet, that I love talking about with you guys. And I was happy to find other people who like Velvet Goldmine, and hated Cally from Battlestar Galactica.

I've been around for a while, since the falling of the offshore wiki (late 2010), and I love this community so much!

Null, I'm behind you 100 %. What you did was extremely brave.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 5, 2014)

There doesn't need to be any trolling of Chris coming from this forum.  In fact, I would prefer it that way (and always have).  But it should still remain the place to talk about Chris' zany antics that are public news, and previous ones documented on the CWCki. 

The deletion of this private subforum, which 99% of us have never even been on, shouldn't cause an earthquake for the rest of the forum.


----------



## Panzer IV (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, pretty sure everyone saw this coming, Null seemed very tired about the topic during the last months, but I really thought that he would close the discussion board too, I'm surprised.

PS: IIRC, nobody spot chris and followed him to the rental house. Chris posted a picture with the exif intact, and his iphone has the geolocation activated. The coordinates pointed exactly to the rental house (10 meters radio). So anybody could go there and spot the chandlers' cars. But I don't know if you knew the address before this.


----------



## silky (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, so the emails from the high school gal pals were fake? Jesus Christ, _what was the point? _The reunion was obviously never going to happen, why make Chris even more miserable?

Also, I gotta say, finding out some retarded guy I vaguely knew years ago at school still thought we were friends? Kind of creepy. Finding out a bunch of strangers online pretended to be me just to fuck with said guy? Much fucking creepier. Good job guys, you've out-sperged Chris.


----------



## Venusaur (Nov 5, 2014)

Null said:


> Basically, we have to.
> 
> Marvin runs sonichu.com, which is our main source of new users. Cogsdev, however, wants to shut it down. With our focus becoming less about Chris every month, it's simply a _good idea_ both business wise and health-wise for us to latch on to a new identity. This will totally be a community decision and the process of adopting a new identity will take place over weeks, but *nothing is in the works yet*.



Aw, it's a shame to know that the gal-pals weren't real. Although I think a lot of us suspected Katherine wasn't a real person. As horrible as I'm going to sound saying this... It's hard to imagine a woman that would look at Chris now and go "".

I understand the need to ease back from Chris. The last vids have just been sad, he's changed s much. That being said... Chris has inspired stuff. For example, the Sonichu forum. There's people that are creating really cool stuff there (@Trickie 's "Rosechu's Story" and @_blank_  's "The Real Sonichu" come to mind). I hope that area doesn't get taken down.

Also, I dunno if erasing Chris' presence completely from the forums is a good idea(guess we'll need new smileys ). Like other-lolcows, Chris will always be of interest to people. When he does something out of the ordinary, people will want to discuss it. I can understand not wanting to mess with him anymore (this is why we're supposed to have the no trolling rule), and how having a board that documents his life encourages people to mess with him. But, like GK, Jess, Pixy and the others, he's become part of the internet's lolcow-collective.

I'm trying to think of ways to move away from Chris without being "NO CHRIS discussion allowed!". A Chris sub-forum like the ones we have for Jace and Golden Knight could work. Instead of being themed around Chris, he would just be "another lolcow". Although I don't see the benefit in what would probably be mix of the Discussion and Sonichu forums compared to what we have now.

It's definitely something that will require some thought in how best to handle it.


----------



## EI 873 (Nov 5, 2014)

Null said:


> Basically, we have to.
> 
> Marvin runs sonichu.com, which is our main source of new users. Cogsdev, however, wants to shut it down. With our focus becoming less about Chris every month, it's simply a _good idea_ both business wise and health-wise for us to latch on to a new identity. This will totally be a community decision and the process of adopting a new identity will take place over weeks, but *nothing is in the works yet*.



Goodbye, Chris emoticons. I'll miss you most of all


----------



## Holdek (Nov 5, 2014)

silky said:


> Wait, so the emails from the high school gal pals were fake? Jesus Christ, _what was the point? _The reunion was obviously never going to happen, why make Chris even more miserable?
> 
> Also, I gotta say, finding out some retarded guy I vaguely knew years ago at school still thought we were friends? Kind of creepy. Finding out a bunch of strangers online pretended to be me just to fuck with said guy? Much fucking creepier. Good job guys, you've out-sperged Chris.



I'm curious who was doing this.  Not their dox, but their forum identities.


----------



## Venusaur (Nov 5, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> This will be our mascot
> View attachment 8570



Seriously. Kiwis are fucking awesome. I would not object to this being the new face of the forums:



Spoiler


----------



## silky (Nov 5, 2014)

Holdek said:


> I'm curious who was doing this.  Not their dox, but their forum identities.


Same here. I'm also curious about what the fuck happened to the no trolling rule.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't really see the harm in allowing continued discussion of Chris - if we're going to say "don't talk about Chris because he's pathetic," then we might as well say the same about other lolcows online.

Winding down the trolling is fine by me because let's be honest, all his best content in recent months has been produced by him alone, most notably the eBay saga and his idiosyncratic attempts at getting into the LGBT scene. As for the in-depth trolling, what did we actually get? It seemed to me that we wound up with pretty minimal content, a lot of speculation and a lot of "no you can't talk about this" from admins.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Nov 5, 2014)

The Sonichu forum should remain up at least until CWC Adult Life chronicles is done. They put a good amount of work into the project and I bet this forum is the main source of exposure they could feasibly receive unless they had another outlet. At least until episode 1 is done anyway.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm firmly in the "leave things as they are" camp, honestly.  Without this secret discussion board and all this clandestine stuff thats been going on in the background, I still don't think there'll be much of a difference regarding what we get from Chris.  Just because we've beaten him into submission (which I kind of doubt, honestly) doesn't mean we can't still be the Cwcki Forums.  Although Kiwi Farm is an amazing name and has an amazing connotation, at the end of the day Chris-Chan is still our patron saint, and I don't think you even had to post any of this Null.  We wouldn't have noticed the difference.

I don't know, I just feel like we're shutting down and I haven't put actual effort and energy into a forum in a while, and if we do I'll miss yall for real.


----------



## champthom (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's a post I made in the original thread on the matter, it might shed some things to light:

It takes a big man to admit he's wrong and I salute you for that Null.

I'll be honest, I should have stepped in at certain points myself, as "no trolling" was the credo I came up with for here. My sentiment was that I didn't feel like Chris trolling was monopolized and if someone had an idea, I wasn't going to actively block them but just discourage them for various reasons. This was also still when people were bitching about content being "hoarded" and people deciding to be active about the matter didn't seem bad. I wasn't totally against the idea of this board as at the time they were sending PMs to various people and a board seemed to make sense in coordinating things.

I was one of the people who stopped following the forum because of the web of personas. There were certain times I felt uncomfortable with aspects as well - I know for a fact Mimms was pissed off that one of the VIPs was impersonating them and Chris was going on about Mimms when Mimms just wants nothing to do with Chris anymore. I wasn't crazy about digging through Chris's trash to get content - sure, it's legal but it's still very...creepy. I'm impressed they got through with Chris but my feeling is that they did a lot of things Marvin or any of the other trolls I know wouldn't really use with Chris and to what degree or at least to do so at this point and time in Chris's life.

If people really want to go through the effort of trolling Chris, I won't actively stop them but I would strongly discourage them and I never wanted this forum to be a place to discuss trolling plans because most of them are pretty stupid and because it attracts a certain type of person who enjoys seeing someone get trolled. I'm not saying [the persons involved] are sociopaths, but I think the type of person who actively wants to troll Chris especially now usually isn't the sanest person.

I am impressed they got through to Chris, I am glad they decided to at least get some kind of feedback from people like Marvin and Alec and to consult the staff on how to handle it on the forums here but again, I completely agree with Null's sentiments in regards to what cost this effort came to.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 5, 2014)

Alex Krycek said:


> The Sonichu forum should remain up at least until CWC Adult Life chronicles is done. They put a good amount of work into the project and I bet this forum is the main source of exposure they could feasibly receive unless they had another outlet. At least until episode 1 is done anyway.



Let's not draw any hasty conclusions from the fact that a single, hidden sub-forum will be closed down. We had a no-trolling rule before, it went away for a while and now it's back again from what I can tell. So we can just stay here and have a chill forum discussing the King of Lolcows, Chris, and other funny internet people like him. Just because there will be no more trolling (which to me, seems like a positive development) does not mean there can be no discussion of Chris. We got a good thing going here. Never change a winning team.

There are many other Lolcows to discuss. There's Jace, there's the Golden Knight, and an almost unlimited amount of SJW-fuckery and Tumblr silliness to keep people entertained. We got a chill community, good moderation and lots of creative folks creating awesome stuff. There's something for everyone, and the forums work fine this way. The death of a secret forum nobody knew about shouldn't result in the death of public forums that probably will function fine without it.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Nov 5, 2014)

Satan said:


> Let's not draw any hasty conclusions from the fact that a single, hidden sub-forum will be closed down. We had a no-trolling rule before, it went away for a while and now it's back again from what I can tell. So we can just stay here and have a chill forum discussing the King of Lolcows, Chris, and other funny internet people like him. Just because there will be no more trolling (which to me, seems like a positive development) does not mean there can be no discussion of Chris. We got a good thing going here. Never change a winning team.


So why does it feel like this is setting a bad precedent?  I don't know, something about all this leaves a bad taste in my mouth.  I don't know, ignore me.  I just know that I've learned an awful lot and laughed an awful lot on this forum, and I don't want it to go away anytime soon.


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Nov 5, 2014)

Suggestion: release content on 25th December rather than January

And we'll all have a merry CWCmas


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ian Brandon Something said:


> Suggestion: release content on 25th December rather than January
> 
> And we'll all have a merry CWCmas



Please don't. Moderation will be crap with Christmas going on, and the board will get a tidal wave of shit that will be hard to clean up without janitors around.


----------



## champthom (Nov 5, 2014)

From my discussion with Null, unless I'm horribly misunderstanding him, I think his intention is just to shift the focus from being purely about Chris with lolcows on the side to just general lolcows with Chris being included. We had another thread on this and people didn't seem totally opposed to it. I have no problem with it, provided that there's still a place to talk about Chris because someone, somewhere will want to talk about Chris and I don't want them to do it on the CWCki itself as it's a bitch to go through edits of people going on about Chris. 

The original post Null made was just about shutting down _a private subforum_ which was mostly being used to coordinate trolling Chris. Obviously people still want to talk about Chris and I initially set up the forum for people to do so because there really wasn't anywhere else to do it. 

I do like the name Kiwi Forums. I know they call us that on /cow/ but I also like kiwi birds. They can't fly but they're kinda adorable. The CWCki name in the forums was mostly just to get people to use the forums initially, and to suggest that the discussion would be held to similar standards on the CWCki itself.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

champthom said:


> From my discussion with Null, unless I'm horribly misunderstanding him, I think his intention is just to shift the focus from being purely about Chris with lolcows on the side to just general lolcows with Chris being included. We had another thread on this and people didn't seem totally opposed to it. I have no problem with it, provided that there's still a place to talk about Chris because someone, somewhere will want to talk about Chris and I don't want them to do it on the CWCki itself as it's a bitch to go through edits of people going on about Chris.
> 
> The original post Null made was just about shutting down _a private subforum_ which was mostly being used to coordinate trolling Chris. Obviously people still want to talk about Chris and I initially set up the forum for people to do so because there really wasn't anywhere else to do it.
> 
> ...


The board would look more like this.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 5, 2014)

I like that a lot better than the current layout


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 5, 2014)

Null, I agree with everything you said. We've had our disagreements in the past but I am very glad to see you taking this step. Well done.

While I, like everyone else probably, am curious about what this content is going to be like, I think it's pretty sad the lengths that people have gone to torture a very sad and pathetic man. It was one thing torturing an arrogant, selfish young autistic guy with a ridiculously inflated opinion of himself, but to poke this broken, empty shell with a stick seems pretty sick. Almost sociopathic.

The fact that Canine (a.k.a. Marvin) wants to take this type of discussion elsewhere is pretty despicable to me, and suggests to me that perhaps he has some personal issues to deal with. I think he's right to keep the CWCki up, but it should serve merely as a public archive of the hilarity of the past. Cogsdev is right, this shit is over. Or at least it should be. Canine should find a more productive hobby, and (in my opinion) have a serious rethink about his life.


----------



## QueenMegan (Nov 5, 2014)

Kiwi Farms or bust.


Hellblazer said:


> Please don't. Moderation will be crap with Christmas going on, and the board will get a tidal wave of shit that will be hard to clean up without janitors around.


Nothing fills you with the holiday spirit quite like shitposting.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 5, 2014)

Viva la Kiwi Farms! 

Until Chris no longer has any web presence people are going to troll him. I don't agree with that since I think he's funniest when he's doing things on his own, but people are always going to troll him. I support the focus of the forums shifting from being mostly about Chris and being a general lolcow forum, with Chris having his own sub-forum like GK and Jace. I've felt this should be the case for months, I've just never been vocal about it.

Null, it takes guts to open up like this and have this kind of transparency and I commend you being honest with us. The easy path would have just been to shut down the private forum and kept everything quiet, but you took the high road and I commend you for it.

I'm glad this doesn't mean we're shutting down the forums completely. We've got a great and unique community here and I'd hate to see that go away.  There are enough interesting people on the internet to discuss that we don't need the primary focus to be on just one of them.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> Null, I agree with everything you said. We've had our disagreements in the past but I am very glad to see you taking this step. Well done.
> 
> While I, like everyone else probably, am curious about what this content is going to be like, I think it's pretty sad the lengths that people have gone to torture a very sad and pathetic man. It was one thing torturing an arrogant, selfish young autistic guy with a ridiculously inflated opinion of himself, but to poke this broken, empty shell with a stick seems pretty sick. Almost sociopathic.
> 
> The fact that Canine (a.k.a. Marvin) wants to take this type of discussion elsewhere is pretty despicable to me, and suggests to me that perhaps he has some personal issues to deal with. I think he's right to keep the CWCki up, but it should serve merely as a public archive of the hilarity of the past. Cogsdev is right, this shit is over. Or at least it should be. Canine should find a more productive hobby, and (in my opinion) have a serious rethink about his life.



Marvin had very little to do with the goings on of the board. Same for Alec. They contributed opinions and suggestions. I think they were observing the natural direction of the board as much as they were Chris.

I am aware that super old school people hold some negative feelings about Marvin, but I've rarely had any issues with him personally and what has happened was resolved without any long-term problems. He exemplifies the concept of being informative without egomania (a la DeagleDad and Introman) and can be very easy to get along with. His personal life and history matter little to me because his impact on the forum is overwhelmingly positive. Nothing he's done has ever registered as psychopathic or obsessive. He just treats Chris like a hobby and lets things happen as they would.


A reaction I'm seeing that concerns me is a sort of witch hunt mentality. I censored names for this reason. Marvin didn't do anything morally objectionable, Alec didn't either. Those who _did_ do things were _encouraged by me_ in the ways I've described. I think it's important the people understand a lot of what transpired would not have happened without my cheer leading. This is the end of a personal arch as much as it is a chapter for the forum. I'd like to see bygones be bygones.


----------



## EI 873 (Nov 5, 2014)

Null said:


> This is the end of a personal arch as much as it is a chapter for the forum. I'd like to see bygones be bygones.



Null saga! Yes? No?  ... I'll show myself out.

(Seriously though, thanks for all the background information. That does help explain things.)


----------



## Holdek (Nov 5, 2014)

silky said:


> Same here. I'm also curious about what the fuck happened to the no trolling rule.



That was only applied to the public boards.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

I will re-clarify the no trolling rule soon.

The rule isn't:
"No trolling."

The rule is:
"Don't embarrass me or piss me off with your dumb shit."

There is no black and white qualifier to what I will accept. The rule of thumb is, don't do it. If you choose to ignore that and do it anyways, don't suck. If you suck, don't use your forum name. If you suck, use your forum name, get found out, and piss me off, I will not be happy.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 5, 2014)

Null said:


> Those who _did_ do things were _encouraged by me_ in the ways I've described. I think it's important the people understand a lot of what transpired would not have happened without my cheer leading.



Yeah I understand that Null, but the difference is that I can easily understand your motivations: you came to the whole Chris thing pretty late, comparatively speaking. You were never involved in any of the good stuff. Yet you've been the leading figure of Chris discussion in the last few years. So you wanted to be involved. Easily understandable, and easily forgivable, especially since you've now realised that enough is enough.

If I was you, I'd blow the whole thing open today. Change the forum settings to be publicly viewable, and snail-mail Chris a document that outlines everything that has been happening to him, and how it was done. He might never listen (he never has before) but at least you'll know you've done everything you can to stop this immediately. 

I'm sure plenty of people would like a few extra months to wrap up their super sekrit trolling plans that they've put so much time and effort into...but, honestly, fuck them. Do the right thing, today.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Nov 5, 2014)

Now I'm a bit clearer on the actual plan, I''m behind the idea of moving Chris to a subforum. I think it's justified in terms of what he produces content-wise these days. Also, kiwis are great.


----------



## Varis (Nov 5, 2014)

Venusaur said:


> Seriously. Kiwis are fucking awesome. I would not object to this being the new face of the forums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they're delicious too. 




 

Silliness aside, I can't add anything that hasn't been said before. I'm a little disappointed to find that some of the content wasn't true, but I'm not upset with anyone involved. I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## Lalala (Nov 5, 2014)

I personally like this new plan, Chris is seriously on his last legs and while he's still fun to observe and try to figure out I've always thought he was better when just left to his own devices rather than being prodded into doing things (not disrespecting the work of the various fine trolls out there of course). Shifting the focus from just him onto lol cows in general will help a more broad discussion and, hell, it might even make the chan feel better seeing the dang dirty twoll forum isn't named after him anymore.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Nov 5, 2014)

From the moment I discovered this forum, I wanted no part of Chris's actual trolling.  I found Chris at a time when he was mostly trolling himself and we merely recorded the results.  If someone here is fucking with Chris's life, I AM NOT OKAY WITH THAT.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Nov 5, 2014)

I think some users need to take a chill pill (speaking of us who didn't access the secret forum): no content has even been revealed and people are already freaking out. Calm down and make up your mind after you've gotten all the facts.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait... are you telling me that all of Chris' Facebook "friends" that have totally-not-fake sounding names are, in fact, trolls????

*clutches chest and starts breathing heavily*

(Seriously "William Elliot Waterman" has to be the worst fake name used to troll Chris ever)


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 5, 2014)

Now I feel kind of bad for even monitoring Chris at all... it's eerily similar to The Truman Show, except with Chris retreating into his shell and breaking down instead of trying to expose the conspiracy. Weens like to berate Chris for crossdressing and spending all his money on Lego, but at this point in his life, his own identity and his Lego creations are the only things he can be sure is real. That guy who just drove past the hotel room could well be the next Mimms trying to snap candid pics of Chris leaving the rental home to upload to 4cent_garbage. That lady who just stopped outside the rental home to check something on her phone could be reporting Chris's actions back to the troll HQ. This inner circle forum is reminiscent of the TV producers on The Truman Show writing the next part of Chris's life in order to get views, except instead of views it's new Sonichu comics and videos of a manchild talking about his soiled underwear.

</ramble>


----------



## Zap Rowsdower (Nov 5, 2014)

My response.


Spoiler


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

> (Seriously "William Elliot Waterman" has to be the worst fake name used to troll Chris ever)


The facebook attention whores are all real.

Sadly.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 5, 2014)

Well. I'll try not to jump to conclusions here, but:
- I'm really disappointed that Catherine is apparently a troll. That whole "open relationship" thing was abusive for someone y'all knew couldn't handle it (or take meaningful advantage of the "openness").
- Impersonating real people also isn't cool. These "civilians" have had enough hassles already because they happen to be 3 or 4 degrees of separation from Chris. And seriously: pretending to be the injured fireman? Goddamn it.
- I don't see any problem with the leaked homework. That stuff was interesting and didn't require trolling to obtain.

Anyway, if it's true that literally everyone Chris knows is a troll: guess what, you've adopted your very own manchild. I say: never let him know, and figure out a way to wind this down gracefully and back away. Hide this post and whatever other bits of the forum, so he never sees it. Oh, and figure out some way to make sure he never starts bugging the real people that were impersonated, after their doppelgangers drift away.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 5, 2014)

DAS IST MEIN HAUS said:


> Now I feel kind of bad for even monitoring Chris at all... it's eerily similar to The Truman Show, except with Chris retreating into his shell and breaking down instead of trying to expose the conspiracy. Weens like to berate Chris for crossdressing and spending all his money on Lego, but at this point in his life, his own identity and his Lego creations are the only things he can be sure is real. That guy who just drove past the hotel room could well be the next Mimms trying to snap candid pics of Chris leaving the rental home to upload to 4cent_garbage. That lady who just stopped outside the rental home to check something on her phone could be reporting Chris's actions back to the troll HQ. This inner circle forum is reminiscent of the TV producers on The Truman Show writing the next part of Chris's life in order to get views, except instead of views it's new Sonichu comics and videos of a manchild talking about his soiled underwear.
> 
> </ramble>



Chris' life ever since ED has been like The Truman Show but with a long, unhappy ending for Our Pet Protagonist.  Partly because in real life instead of having this woman trying to free him: 

he's got this one:


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

Apocalypso said:


> You know, something to say, and forgive me please if this has been brought up before, but I've always questioned the identity behind 'Matthew' (Kacey's father) in the Father Call. That's considering all the strange whisperings going on in the video, if you've listened carefully.


Kacey was a troll, as was Matthew. The whispering you're hearing is their mumble call not being silenced properly in the audio drivers.


----------



## Hmmpf! (Nov 5, 2014)

All i can say now is this:

There's a time when a cow cant squeeze out milk anymore.


----------



## knux (Nov 5, 2014)

Completely agree with your actions Null. It takes courage to admit things like this.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 5, 2014)

Null said:


> The facebook attention whores are all real.
> 
> Sadly.



You can't fake the overflowing autism of him and KENNAY


----------



## Holdek (Nov 5, 2014)

Just release the audio of Chris crying about Bob's death and then nuke the board and we'll start anew with a fresh dawn of hope and autism.


----------



## asperhes (Nov 5, 2014)

Remember when Chris posted on Facebook, "'No trolling plans'? Who are they kidding?" Yep.

95% of the people on this forum are not active trolls. I just want to sit here with my popcorn and see what Chris does, because he's a bizarre and fascinating individual. I just want to learn new stuff about him, and I appreciate trolls insofar as they are able to bring new information to light. However, even if there were no trolling, there would still be new content. I would be sad if the CWCki were to get shut down. If this does happen, I hope that it will be archived. I also hope that there can still be some kind of central repository for Chris data, because five years from now he will still be making Facebook posts, and he will have evolved into a new form, and people will still be interested in that. Perhaps, given all the spergs, a wiki is no longer a suitable format for a Chris compendium.


----------



## Elbe (Nov 5, 2014)

Encourage Chris to get on Patreon.

That way he gets _paid_ for producing 'content'.


----------



## klystron (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been involved here and there since 2009. I was always older than everyone. Now many of you are as old now as I was then. It has been amazing to see the maturity and kindness of this board's members grow as they grew. There are few people on this board who I feel genuinely hate Chris and do not want what's best for him. I think many people here actually wish he would get better and I think many people stick around hoping to see signs of it more than they want to see humorous content. I was proud of everyone when money was raised to help after the fire. I think @Null has done a fine job and I agree fully with what he said. He's clearly shown a conscience and sense of morals that often are lacking amongst contemporary Internet communities. I say he is a lesson to us all. It's been an amazing journey; not just for Chris but for us. 

And really, the best thing is that while Chris has wound down this board has focused on so many new lolcows we are never bored.


----------



## Clown Doll (Nov 5, 2014)

asperhes said:


> However, even if there were no trolling, there would still be new content. I would be sad if the CWCki were to get shut down. If this does happen, I hope that it will be archived.


Yeah. I support not trolling Chris, but destroying the wiki and stopping Chris discussion would be a massive waste.


asperhes said:


> Perhaps, given all the spergs, a wiki is no longer a suitable format for a Chris compendium.


The wiki is a great format, but the quality control would have to be tighter.



klystron said:


> while Chris has wound down this board has focused on so many new lolcows we are never bored.


Even if Chris isn't producing much content lately, he's still imo a head and shoulders above some dime-per-dozen Tumblr SJWs and dA autists. Trying to fuck with Chris to get him to produce forced content is wrong, but straight-up putting a halt to all Chris discussion would be absurd if it's merely documenting what he says / does.



Glaive said:


> And while it did squeeze a bit out of the dead horse, this is one pony that is best left solo to sperg on his own.


Agreed.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Nov 5, 2014)

Chris always does dumb stuff by himself with no assistance so there would have to be some sort of discussion board about him.

I like that screenshot null has about Chris becoming a subforum, but I think there needs to be a sonichu subforum too.

And the Lulzy Chris pics thread has to stay too. It's my favorite.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

At first I thought this thread was about "All the funny and glory days of Chris is over, this is too sad to laugh. Time to finally stop talking about him."

But at second glance, it makes total sense.

I just strongly disagree that we should stop monitoring him. Ever since those back-to-back days in September 2013 when he got banned from Wal-Mart, I knew that Chris content can virtually last forever.

It did need to take me a second read through to understand Null's feelings though, and I understand. Truth be told, I feel it was kinda redundant to have a board for updates when the regular board has its own discussion, but it was apparently deeper than that. Sure, its obvious who these people are, but I won't be naming names right now, I'm nothing but a meager Bahamian white-boy who's fascinated with Chris.

I'll just end this by saying I hope the "eBay Saga" ends soon, because not only is it draining on Chris, it never really provided for some good content (I gotta be frank now, all you people who ACTUALLY DID buy from Chris are Suckers. Seriously).


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Nov 5, 2014)

When Chris eventually reads all of that nonsense, it's lucky he'll never understand it, or it'd be like Edna Krabappel learning her penpal was Bart Simpson all along.


----------



## Jozef (Nov 5, 2014)

Some people may have doubted the existance of an inner circle, but I always knew there was a lot of activity going on behind closed doors. I just never thought the information would ever be declassified though. I agree with the idea of making this site about lolcows in general, with Chris having a subforum like other lolcows. Chris just isn't nearly as funny as he once was, but it's still interesting to observe his antics.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

Jozef said:


> Some people may have doubted the existance of an inner circle



There was ALWAYS an inner circle and hoarded content. There is still a lot of hoarded content to this day that they will neither deny or agree to its existence.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Nov 5, 2014)

I've always believed in a certain distance from Chris. Yeah, the fact this board exists gives him the hypothetical boogyman he needs but when he fucks up on his own he wouldn't have anyone else to blame. Kinda like him vandalizing the XBox One display or backing into that woman's car. By allowing this distance, I hoped someday he would run out of excuses and look inward. If that were to happen, I'm sure there are people here who could have helped him get his life together, and the CWCki could be used to show him where he went wrong. The end game, for me, is not Chris having a happy ending but being able to pursue one.

Now, the situation has been compromised. I don't know what really happened anymore. The anger and the sadness I've felt towards him, how much was manufactured? I don't know, but what I do know this isn't fun anymore.

I'm all in favor of moving Chris to a subforum like other major lolcows. Maybe it would help Chris open his eyes if he isn't the main show here anymore. Also, perhaps we could keep the update subforum but open it up to all major lolcows/lolcow events?


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Nov 5, 2014)

Whether we, or he, likes it or not, Chris and his loyal fanbase share a relationship which would be more accurately (but still inaccurately) described as a parasitic symbiosis. We don't need Chris to survive, we simply derive entertainment from him, but Chris 'needs us' for his continued, albeit minimal, standard of living. A death in content or interest in Chris was see an end to his EBay drive, any hopes of success on Etsy or other content-selling sites, and undoubtedly his life quality will plummet. 

Sadly, the trolling efforts against Chris are comparable to raising a child. You don't abandon it once things become too difficult. Those who dipped their toes into the pool are in it fir the long haul now. They've made their bed, now they can sleep in it.


----------



## Clown Doll (Nov 5, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> Maybe it would help Chris open his eyes if he isn't the main show here anymore.


Chris cannot pick up on subtleties like that.



Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> Also, perhaps we could keep the update subforum but open it up to all major lolcows/lolcow events?


This is a decent idea, seeing as the official "Updates"-subforums for individual lolcows are kind of slow so a single "Updates" subforum could hold updates from the major,featured, lolcows.



TrippinKahlua said:


> The only way for anything to really change for him is if the CWCki goes away.


Chris won't change regardless of the wiki's existence. Even if all information regarding Chris would disappear overnight from the internet, it wouldn't change his situation for the better.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

Chris is always going to be Chris. The only way for anything to really change for him is if the CWCki goes away. And even if its owners stop funding it, someone else will host it. That happened to Encyclopedia Dramatica like four times in the past. There's the internet archive. The content is forever on the internet.


----------



## Puranjin (Nov 5, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> I've always believed in a certain distance from Chris. Yeah, the fact this board exists gives him the hypothetical boogyman he needs but when he fucks up on his own he wouldn't have anyone else to blame. Kinda like him vandalizing the XBox One display or backing into that woman's car. By allowing this distance, I hoped someday he would run out of excuses and look inward. If that were to happen, I'm sure there are people here who could have helped him get his life together, and the CWCki could be used to show him where he went wrong. The end game, for me, is not Chris having a happy ending but being able to pursue one.



The funny thing about that is, for quite some time now, there has been no "distance" between Chris and the forums. For example, people were moaning over his bad seller habits, saying "how does he expect his buyer's to read his Facebook updates?", etc. But the fact is, he's reacting to us, the forums, directly. The hypothetical buyer is, and always was, the people here. We know he reads the stuff here.

There is no curtain, it's a bit like a relationship by this point. We have pretty much become his sole audience.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Nov 5, 2014)

Ron_Swanson said:


> When Chris eventually reads all of that nonsense, it's lucky he'll never understand it, or it'd be like Edna Krabappel learning her penpal was Bart Simpson all along.


P. S. I am gay


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 5, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> There is still a lot of hoarded content to this day that they will neither deny or agree to its existence.



I know plenty of people who were in the PVCC and original inner circle (as opposed to this new crowd on here) and I can tell you categorically that there is no real hoarded cocks of any interest from the past. There's stuff that is too boring/irrelevant to be worth releasing, and there is stuff that has been lost because people disappeared or it wasn't recorded in the first place, and there's the Bob's death skype call. And that's it. 

If there was anything interesting, someone would have leaked it by now.

Of course this is excepting the stuff being produced recently on this forum


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 5, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Chris is always going to be Chris. The only way for anything to really change for him is if the CWCki goes away. And even if its owners stop funding it, someone else will host it. That happened to Encyclopedia Dramatica like four times in the past. There's the internet archive. The content is forever on the internet.



I don't think the CWCki going away would change much for him. For stuff to change for him, the CWCville Library channel would have to go down, as well as any record of his Internet mishaps (not really possible). All the trolls and weens would have to suddenly decide to leave him alone (also not possible, since there are weens commenting on Chris videos who not only believe that the CWCville Library is Chris, but that he still actively produces Sonichu comics).

Chris probably doesn't actively monitor the CWCki or really keep track of what's going on there and the wiki itself has little impact on his life. On one hand I think it would be even more sad if everyone stopped monitoring him. There'd be no one to buy his medallions, and no one to read his Facebook statuses. He'd just be talking to nobody all day. On the other hand, I think it would be less sad because he's technically talking to nobody already; there are only trolls posing as gal-pals and sideline observers paying attention to anything he says. Is it more sad to have a guy talking to an army of morbidly curious observers while believing that he's talking to gal-pals and JERK friends, or to have him talk to nobody at all?



Elbe said:


> Encourage Chris to get on Patreon.
> 
> That way he gets _paid_ for producing 'content'.



This post kind of made me hope for some kind of activist movement where we all spam his videos with views and likes to earn him enough money to dig him out of the debt-pit he's in, while the few people he trusts work together to guide him through the process of paying off the debts. That will never happen though.

I thought about it and I think I'm done following Chris. Taking part is just cruel at this point.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> I know plenty of people who were in the PVCC and original inner circle (as opposed to this new crowd on here) and I can tell you categorically that there is no real hoarded cocks of any interest from the past. There's stuff that is too boring/irrelevant to be worth releasing, and there is stuff that has been lost because people disappeared or it wasn't recorded in the first place, and there's the Bob's death skype call. And that's it.
> 
> If there was anything interesting, someone would have leaked it by now.
> 
> Of course this is excepting the stuff being produced recently on this forum



I'm interested in all of it. Hell, I was so grateful for the treasure chest of Kacey calls. Content is content. More shit for me to listen to while at the gym 

The Bob Death call can stay where it is, but some more insight on it should be released now that more time has passed.


----------



## Mechanism Eight (Nov 5, 2014)

Welp, it's been a blast, that's for sure.


----------



## Anonimo (Nov 5, 2014)

On one hand, I'm pissed that the weens sunk to a new low by making fake gal-pal emails that basically broke him. But on the other hand...maybe there's hope for Chris. This forum is proof that there are still people who do genuinely care about Chris. The steel plated heart...I thought Chris was pathetic at first, but I realize now that he isn't pathetic, the weens are. There's something admirable in Chris, the way life has torn him in every which direction, yet he never gave up when you get down to it. Every time he said he would give up, he showed us that he still had some fight in him.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> On one hand, I'm pissed that the weens sunk to a new low by making fake gal-pal emails that ended up being fake. But on the other hand...maybe there's hope for Chris.



You mean like what happened with Julay?

But on the other hand, Max was most hated even back then.

At any rate, I'm still quite grateful for this whole influx of content, whether or not inspired by these recent events. The only thing that really bums me out is that Catherine is fake. I was certainly hoping she was real.


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 5, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> The Bob Death call can stay where it is, but some more insight on it should be released now that more time has passed.



The Bob death call sounds like some heart-wrenching stuff. I'm pretty sure that if that got out, most of the Chris followers would back off and only the A-Loggiest of A-Logs would stick around.



TrippinKahlua said:


> You mean like what happened with Julay?
> 
> But on the other hand, Max was most hated even back then.



The BlueSpike stuff still blows my mind. He had complete control over Chris and the main things he got out of it were hours of phone sex and a catchphrase for people who are really late to the party (JULAAAAAY).


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

DAS IST MEIN HAUS said:


> The Bob death call sounds like some heart-wrenching stuff. I'm pretty sure that if that got out, most of the Chris followers would back off and only the A-Loggiest of A-Logs would stick around.



But who all was involved? Why was Chris even speaking? How long did it last? Were high-prominent trolls involved? Thats all I want to know.


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 5, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> But who all was involved? Why was Chris even speaking? How long did it last? Were high-prominent trolls involved? Thats all I want to know.



I dunno man, that sounds like the cut-off point to me. I've never seen the JULAY sex tape or looked at the nudes because that seems excessive in terms of how interested I can be in Chris; I follow him, but I get nothing out of looking at his naked body. Similarly I don't think there's much to be gained from a recording of him crying over his father's death; that's just too personal.


----------



## klystron (Nov 5, 2014)

DAS IST MEIN HAUS said:


> Chris and the main things he got out of it were hours of phone sex and a catchphrase for people who are really late to the party (JULAAAAAY).



Everyone knew he was doing it for the phone sex.


----------



## Lord RainbowDash (Nov 5, 2014)

Most of us already know who one of these trolls is, the person's posts on this forum indicate that he's involved in some way. I honestly felt, when I was hearing about the "secret agents" in Chris's town, and the "I love Catherine" CD finding, that it had gone into dark territory. The whole thing seemed like they were just being purely malicious, it was just fucking with Chris for the sake of it. Unfortunately, they're going to stop, as Null said they're moving their activities elsewhere.

I'm glad that Null decided to stop condoning their behavior, at the very least. Convincing a depressed retard who's world is basically falling apart around him that he has a girlfriend, just to use this fake relationship to emotionally abuse him fucking abhorrent.

Yes, I know that Chris isn't exactly good, but I don't believe he deserves this.


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Nov 5, 2014)

Chris hasn't been really worthy of trolling since Bob's death. I think that and the house fire were game changers: he's become less funny and more a sad shell of what he once was in the Golden Age.

I wonder how much content we're going to get come the new year. Hope it's interesting.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Nov 5, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> On one hand, I'm pissed that the weens sunk to a new low by making fake gal-pal emails that ended up being fake. But on the other hand...maybe there's hope for Chris. This forum is proof that there are still people who do genuinely care about Chris. The steel plated heart...I thought Chris was pathetic at first, but I realize now that he isn't pathetic, the weens are. There's something admirable in Chris, the way life has torn him in every which direction, yet he never gave up when you get down to it. Every time he said he would give up, he showed us that he still had some fight in him.



Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Chris is pretty pathetic, in his broken down sad way.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 5, 2014)

DAS IST MEIN HAUS said:


> I don't think the CWCki going away would change much for him. For stuff to change for him, the CWCville Library channel would have to go down, as well as any record of his Internet mishaps (not really possible).



I honestly doubt that anything profound would change for Chris anyway. His life was always going to suck, sadly. He'd maybe suffer less misery and annoyance on a day-to-day basis, but he'd still be a tranny, living off the government with his mother. That wasn't a fate imposed on him by his trolls, and it wasn't a fate that any of his trolls ever had the power to change.



TrippinKahlua said:


> I'm interested in all of it. .



The boring/irrelevant shit isn't even anything to do with Chris really. It's stuff like emails that Chris never responded to, or messages that were left on Chris's voicemail that he never even reacted to.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 5, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> The boring/irrelevant shit isn't even anything to do with Chris really. It's stuff like emails that Chris never responded to, or messages that were left on Chris's voicemail that he never even reacted to.




nah i'm sure the stuff isn't just one way discussions. no weens here


----------



## Lurker (Nov 5, 2014)

Honestly, all I care about is that there's still a place somewhere on here for discussing Chris. And, as Null showed us, that's what he plans on doing, by putting Chris under a dedicated Lolcow board like Jace or GoldenKnight. I mean, the reason I even made an account on these forums was because of Chris, but even I realize, as a lurker, that Chris is just... not really Chris anymore. He's dried up.

If this forum does become a general lolcow forum, though, and we call it the Kiwi Farm, can we at least have a little homage to Chris on our new logo? You know, since he is our Patron Saint. Maybe like a little medallion or some shit.


----------



## Ahffline (Nov 5, 2014)

I've always been uncomfortable with active trolling, whether the target is Chris or anyone else. Yes, I like to discuss the antics of lolcows with other observers, but that's as far as my interest in Chris - or any other well-know 'Net personality - goes. In Chris' case, we've seen him change drastically over the years. 

That being said, I don't think it's been all bad. Over the past few months, he's made money from selling his own merch. He's found an identity that makes him feel more comfortable in his own skin. A few days ago, he even spent the evening at a social club. In short, for all the difficulties he's gone through, he's proven to be resilient, and maybe he'll find some measure of happiness that makes him eager to wake up in the morning.

Yes, I know we're talking about Chris, and I know what a shitty, terrible person he can be. But he still deserves some peace of mind, just like all of us.

Bravo, Null. I commend you for reaching this decision, and I support you 100%.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, I'm still trying to wrap my head around all this. Pretty fucking ballsy. But I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## chiefshittingbull (Nov 5, 2014)

seeing those blacked out names made me think of some cia level business


----------



## timtommy (Nov 5, 2014)

Not being in any sort of inner circle, I sm not informed enough to have any opinion on this decision, so I won't give one. Null does seem to raise very valid points.

But I don't know how much we can assume that any person or small group of people an exert control over a very patchy community. If a few people or lines of discussion/action are banned, they go away. Once that reaches a critical mass, they form elsewhere. 

On the other hand, I assume that Null and others are not ignorant of this point. And it seems completely valid to say "I am not trying to stop you from doing anything, I just don't want to be involved". There is one type of thread on the discussion board I generally stay away from, just because it creeps me out a little.

Finally, these revelations do emphasize what a bizarre world Chris lives in. It is almost entirely the construction of other people. Kind of like living in a vidya game or choose your own adventure book. It is little surprise he believes fiction to be closer to real life than a lot of people do. His real life is a lot closer to fiction.


----------



## c-no (Nov 5, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> On one hand, I'm pissed that the weens sunk to a new low by making fake gal-pal emails that ended up being fake. But on the other hand...maybe there's hope for Chris. This forum is proof that there are still people who do genuinely care about Chris. The steel plated heart...I thought Chris was pathetic at first, but I realize now that he isn't pathetic, the weens are. There's something admirable in Chris, the way life has torn him in every which direction, yet he never gave up when you get down to it. Every time he said he would give up, he showed us that he still had some fight in him.


There were people here who did donate to Chris after his home was burned. Even though we laugh at Chris and find certain things of him to be terrible, it didn't stop some, if not all of us from actually choosing to donate to him. As for the weens who are pathetic, they also waste their time, trying to troll a guy who isn't the same clown-shirted lol-cow he was a few years ago. It may as well be like this one Twitter post from ED, trolling Chris is akin to beating a dead horse. The weens are wasting their time trying to beat a dead horse.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Nov 5, 2014)

chiefshittingbull said:


> seeing those blacked out names made me think of some cia level business


I don't want to ruin the fun for anyone, but as I remember we have four Christorical figures on the forum and I can tell you straight up neither Marvin nor Alec are the blacked out parties.
And one of the censored people posted stuff he found in Chris' old house.
And the fourth person made her name from being in contact with Chris' old "friends."


----------



## Handsome Pete (Nov 5, 2014)

Like everyone else, I had no idea this private board existed, and took the "no trolling plans" rule to heart. And like everyone else, I figured there must be some top-secret trolling plan in the works somewhere. But lately (at least in the couple months since I got back into following Chris), most of the content has seemed to come from the man himself, via Facebook, eBay, and the occasional IRL adventure. The way Null describes it, active trolling just seems like more trouble than it's worth these days, regardless of how anyone feels about the morality of it.

That said, I remain cautiously optimistic. Moving the links to the Chris boards a few inches down the front page and slapping a new logo at the top doesn't exactly change much about the content or tone of the forums. The CWCki will almost certainly endure somewhere, since taking it down wouldn't really accomplish anything (except putting the ED, KYM, and Cracked pages higher in the Google results). Nobody seems to be going on a banning spree or deleting posts. And who knows? Maybe the new troll content will be great, and I'm completely misreading the whole situation.

Whatever; I'm just some newbie who's happy everyone's being a goddamn adult about this.


----------



## Zamininc (Nov 5, 2014)

Called this. Am I the only one who just figured all this stuff was going down without having knowledge of it?


----------



## sachiko (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't posted in a while, but always thought that this board had a "look, don't touch" policy.

Except for sending Chris the care package, which IMO was a really nice idea.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 5, 2014)

Nothing too surprising. I mean we have the whole "no trolling" thing but people were going to still troll. It's not like Null can stop what people do/start away from here. Naturally those doing whatever would group together. There's always been behind-the-scenes stuff here and I don't think this is any different. If they're going off to their own thing, good luck in their future endeavors. 

As for the Chris area, I say leave it as is. My reasoning is that most people come here through the CWCki and that will always be the main event. There is other stuff but Chris seems to be the gateway. Either way I'm sure whatever decision is made will be fine.


----------



## timtommy (Nov 5, 2014)

sachiko said:


> I haven't posted in a while, but always thought that this board had a "look, don't touch" policy.
> 
> Except for sending Chris the care package, which IMO was a really nice idea.



The board is a collection of people, everyone has their own "policy". 

Whether it is fair or not, the policy of the board tends to be seen as the policy of the most trolly members who have not been banned.


----------



## sachiko (Nov 5, 2014)

It's probably better that the main "resource" on Chris kind of cares about him. If the ED page was the only place to learn about him, you'd probably get a lot more harassment towards Chris.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

Zamininc said:


> Called this. Am I the only one who just figured all this stuff was going down without having knowledge of it?



Yeah my main point and belief was this all along, but it still doesn't even matter, as last September has shown me. Chris will always be there doing what he does until the day he dies. The trolls had nothing to do with the Wal-Mart ban when he wrote the "He" on the XBox One display box. The trolls had nothing to do with the car accident he had the following day, he even declared Emmanuel God to be responsible (that was a Nice Meme, wish that lasted longer). The trolls had zero to do with Michael Snyder and that long war.

It was funny how Marvin always used to say "We" stopped trolling Chris when Bob died, when the fresh reality is there has been a rat all along. I have a hunch who everyone blanked out is, and I have varying levels of upset with each of them. Especially with the person who was posing as Catherine. I sincerely believe Catherine was real due to all the circumstances associated with how paranoid Chris is. Seriously man, if you are who I think you are, why? You're otherwise a cool person on here.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 5, 2014)

Zamininc said:


> Am I the only one who just figured all this stuff was going down without having knowledge of it?


I think everyone knew that the insiders had some sort of fake friend account that Chris talked to, but I doubt many people suspected something this extensive. Or I didn't, at least.


----------



## The Coward (Nov 5, 2014)

Trolls haven't produced anything funny for a long time now. I don't know what would have been different about this new group I can tell you right now, I guarantee that another fake girlfriend saga isn't going to be that interesting. We've had that saga happen what, 10 times or more? He's had so many pretend girlfriends that I can't even keep count. From what I've read this new a batch of trolls are really mean spirited too. I honestly don't think there's anything funny about making a guy think that one of his few real friends in the world actually hated him. That shit's just cruel. 


As far as changing the site, I support that. Shifting the focus to dumbassery in general is a really good idea. I would personally contribute a whole lot more if the focus shifted to lolcows in general instead of just Christian.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 5, 2014)

REDACTED


----------



## Stud2Stud (Nov 5, 2014)

Well. Shit.

It's not really a big surprise to see there's some secret society in the background pulling some strings. But unlike with the Iluminati, the guy on the wheel decided to go public... Kudos to that.
It's gonna be interesting to see the outcome of this whole stuff, especially the new leaked information. I must say, the fact that apparently a shitton of people on OPLs friendlist are being fabrications is pretty damn depressing (again: not surprising, but seeing the confirmation is really ... meh). Especially the part about a certain female person(a) of the recent past certainly is a downer. It was pretty clear it wasn't any kind of legit thing, Marvin only dropped hints about this matter, but it was still pretty obvious. Yet I hoped it would at least be just another wallflower... Seriously, the days of such acts are long gone, and it seems rather cruel to do such a thing. I guess people wanted to find out if Chris might be his old self, but the outcome was a rather depressing video.

I guess I can't really voice an opinion about closing down a subforum I didn't even know existed, but I think Null is doing the right thing (and doing so publically is also a pretty ballys thing). I'll be going through the new content, see for myself what was going on and then decide how to feel about it. Not gonna lie: I'm not really going to stop lurking info about OPL. Horrification has turned into horrified interest and then morphed into horrified affection. I want to stay on this ride. As a matter of fact, since I always was part of the tinfoil-hat conspiracy guys, it's gonna be interesting to see the inner workings of this stuff.

As long as there is the possibility of talking about Chris on this forum, I'm gonna stick around.


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 5, 2014)

The Coward said:


> As far as changing the site, I support that. Shifting the focus to dumbassery in general is a really good idea. I would personally contribute a whole lot more if the focus shifted to lolcows in general instead of just Christian.



Up until recently Chris was the only lolcow I cared about because I thought he was like the king, the pinnacle of lolcow. Like, no one can reach his level. But looking at some of the other lolcows we supposedly follow on this board, there are Chris-level sagas going on right now with other people. I've laughed more at Mylar's responses on this very board alone than I have at anything CWC has done this year.

I feel like someone could take Chris's position as the infamous troll target of the Internet soon enough now that Chris isn't really a viable one. CWC is really done, unless you want to wait for the one funny thing ("SONIC'S ARMS ARE NOT BLUE!!") thing that he occasionally does.

Like I said before, I feel really bad about following Chris now that I know I was just watching fabrications by people who have invested way more time into screwing with an autistic man than I thought possible.


----------



## Metal_Heavy19 (Nov 5, 2014)

Chris Chan today, Chris Chan tomorrow, Chris Chan forever.


----------



## Clown Doll (Nov 5, 2014)

DAS IST MEIN HAUS said:


> Like I said before, I feel really bad about following Chris now that I know I was just watching fabrications by people who have invested way more time into screwing with an autistic man than I thought possible.


The house fire was all Chris.
The Kickstarter failure was all Chris.
The male lesbian thing was all Chris's idea and doing.
The taint piercing was Chris alone at work.
His idea of selling Medallions and custom commissions and the shenanigans that ensued on eBay = All Chris.

This year has been extremely rife with major events in Chris' following and the only real reason he seems "dried up" now is because it's all happening in real time instead of some of the very slow-burning events from the "golden years" being condensed into a quickly consumable package for people to check up on. Messing with him doesn't produce results anymore(in addition to being mean, I guess) but Chris is far from "dried up" as far as the content that he himself produces out of his own volition goes. Chris has been extra active this year even though a lot of it resonates to us only via Facebook instead of on-cam Youtube tardouts. That makes active trolling of him even more meaningless,because he's active even without being prodded.


----------



## The Coward (Nov 5, 2014)

DAS IST MEIN HAUS said:


> Up until recently Chris was the only lolcow I cared about because I thought he was like the king, the pinnacle of lolcow. Like, no one can reach his level. But looking at some of the other lolcows we supposedly follow on this board, there are Chris-level sagas going on right now with other people. I've laughed more at Mylar's responses on this very board alone than I have at anything CWC has done this year.
> 
> I feel like someone could take Chris's position as the infamous troll target of the Internet soon enough now that Chris isn't really a viable one. CWC is really done, unless you want to wait for the one funny thing ("SONIC'S ARMS ARE NOT BLUE!!") thing that he occasionally does.
> 
> Like I said before, I feel really bad about following Chris now that I know I was just watching fabrications by people who have invested way more time into screwing with an autistic man than I thought possible.



There really are a ton of people out there who have a lot of content just waiting to be uncovered. I'm probably going to make some threads for the guys that I'm aware of just to promote more discussion.  I know of at least one guy who has a complete treasure trove of content that isn't discussed on here and he's just as crazy as Chris if not worse. My only fear is that the weens will end up getting to them.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Nov 5, 2014)

So, basically, the only people Chris talks to are a hand full of trolls fucking with him and "Catherine" was a troll who took the time to visit him once and then string him along. No wonder he's so fucking depressed. I'd be depressed, too. This info has depressed me. Fuck. The fuck's wrong with you?


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 5, 2014)

The Coward said:


> My only fear is that the weens will end up getting to them.



Unlikely. Your average ween isn't concerned with the inner circle or uncovered content, they just watch the videos so they can A-Log in the comments.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 5, 2014)

DAS IST MEIN HAUS said:


> Unlikely. Your average ween isn't concerned with the inner circle or uncovered content, they just watch the videos so they can A-Log in the comments.




don't forget the weens who ruined chris's ebay


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 5, 2014)

I endorse Null's decision.


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 5, 2014)

CatParty said:


> don't forget the weens who ruined chris's ebay



I always get my weens and A-Logs confused because they overlap so much.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess I didn't realize things were getting so bad. I had no clue that the 'gal pal' emails weren't actually from the highschool gal pals. That might just be because I'm naive, but I honestly thought someone had contacted them and got those emails in return. Kinda anxious about this info drop (as little or as big as it is), I don't really want certain Chris content to be tainted (no pun intended... ok maybe a small bit intended).


----------



## waffle (Nov 5, 2014)

@Null could you replace the blacked out names with a color for each person so it's a bit easier to read between the lines?


----------



## Metagross (Nov 5, 2014)

If I can just throw in my opinion while this whole sort of prelude is happening, then I'd like to say I would fully support the decision of finding ways to severe the contact people have here with Chris and shift the focus of the forum more towards something like the Lolcow general forums. I think it's probably best at this point to just keep true to the "look don't touch" mentality overall, because I agree finding out this new information is extremely upsetting. Ever since I saw his last video I really have to say that this isn't even funny anymore. 

I use this forum mostly as somewhere to go to read about internet oddities. That's my favorite part of this site honestly, if that means anything. I think I remember there was a discussion about changing the name of the Lolcow forums to something more general in terms of just observing strange people on the internet and that sounded like a good idea to me.

Just thought I'd share. This has been more or less said a few times but add my vote to the pile of others agreeing it's best to leave him alone.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

Absinthe said:


> However, there should be "honour among thieves"; respect the community enough to tell them there's nothing to be said, rather than mislead them.


I'm very careful about how I word things. Everything I say, to my knowledge, is correct. If I have to choose between lying or saying nothing, I say nothing.


TrippinKahlua said:


> It was funny how Marvin always used to say "We" stopped trolling Chris when Bob died, when the fresh reality is there has been a rat all along.


"We" is Alec and myself.


----------



## waffle (Nov 5, 2014)

Christ-Chan said:


> I don't want to ruin the fun for anyone, but as I remember we have four Christorical figures on the forum and I can tell you straight up neither Marvin nor Alec are the blacked out parties.
> And one of the censored people posted stuff he found in Chris' old house.
> And the fourth person made her name from being in contact with Chris' old "friends."



Agreed, it doesn't exactly take a rocket surgeon to figure out about 90% of what Null's post is about. the end just gets a bit sketchy as to it's ultimate scope because of the plethora of names


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 5, 2014)

Metagross said:


> If I can just throw in my opinion while this whole sort of prelude is happening, then I'd like to say I would fully support the decision of finding ways to severe the contact people have here with Chris and shift the focus of the forum more towards something like the Lolcow general forums. I think it's probably best at this point to just keep true to the "look don't touch" mentality overall, because I agree finding out this new information is extremely upsetting. Ever since I saw his last video I really have to say that this isn't even funny anymore.
> 
> I use this forum mostly as somewhere to go to read about internet oddities. That's my favorite part of this site honestly, if that means anything. I think I remember there was a discussion about changing the name of the Lolcow forums to something more general in terms of just observing strange people on the internet and that sounded like a good idea to me.
> 
> Just thought I'd share. This has been more or less said a few times but add my vote to the pile of others agreeing it's best to leave him alone.



I always thought "lolcows" was a weird name for that forum. While people like Mylar certainly fit the bill, responding to every mild provocation with the fury of a thousand curse-ye-ha-me-has, there are others like Pamperchu who are really just eccentrics with some disgusting habits who ignore trolls and get on with their business - their business sometimes being unintentionally hilarious, but still. It's more of a general "observe the weird people" forum with the occasional "how can we screw with this guy?". Going back to my previous example, someone like Pamperchu isn't really a lolcow. He's often funny, but he doesn't respond to trolling at all.


----------



## _blank_ (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I was tagged twice in this thread, so I guess I better say something.

In regards to this whole "reveal," I've actually known about the inner workings for a while, and the rest I could assume as much. I kept mum about it since it wasn't my project and as cruel as it can be, these trolls were pretty much the only social interaction Chris was and will be receiving outside of pity points from whatever gay pride parade he decides to go to. After they are gone, Chris is no doubt going to be hitting an all-time low when he slowly has to come to grips that the only real friends he has are the people that he constantly screamed at. The only people that are going to give a shit about the crater he lives in and the crap he posts onto eBay were us. All the feels aside, kudos to Null for admitting about the inner workings and I'll be looking forward to the info-dumps for some awkward winter reading.

As for the downsizing/ resizing/ whatever, it makes sense to me. I have no real interest in other lolcows at the time, just peripheral knowledge of them really, but that may change. I'm not against the change, but at the same time, I don't have any investment in it either.

And although I don't hold any real governing power here, I do have two requests to make. 1) Please archive Sonichu.com, or at the very least give us a date when it will be shutting down. I actually use that a lot for my comic. And speaking of which 2) If at all possible, keep the Sonichu forum, or at least rebrand it the fanart forum or something akin to that. One of my biggest reasons for being around here is to entertain folks with "The Real Sonichu." If that has to be tossed, then I really don't have much reason to stick around other than the sporadic murmuring Chris posts on his Facebook.

So, onto the next grand mutation.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

_blank_ said:


> Please archive Sonichu.com, or at the very least give us a date when it will be shutting down. I actually use that a lot for my comic.


Sonichu.com isn't going down.


----------



## _blank_ (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Sonichu.com isn't going down.


Oh... cool. My mistake then.


----------



## cmcki (Nov 5, 2014)

This is sad. I wanted to believe.


----------



## LogVincent (Nov 5, 2014)

This is almost like a "this is the end" kinda feel, it makes me sad


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 5, 2014)

cmcki said:


> This is sad. I wanted to believe.



It's like... you're this kid and you always believed in Santa and then one day you discover it's actually a fat dude in a suit with a fake beard. And then he bangs your mother and rapes your parakeet and burns down your house and rides off into the sunset flipping you off.

And that kid is everyone who wanted to believe in Chris getting a little bit of a lucky break for once in his life, right now.


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Nov 5, 2014)

Satan said:


> And that kid is everyone who wanted to believe in Chris getting a little bit of a lucky break for once in his life, right now.



I sometimes feel this, then Chris does something indescribably stupid or ungrateful and the feeling passes.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Sonichu.com isn't going down.


The one thing that stood out for me was the notion that you'd break off and create something new; did I miss-read among the vague lines or are you thinking of creating your own Chris spot? Because that'd be truly interesting.


----------



## Elbe (Nov 5, 2014)

Has Chris ever been invited here? More specifically, has he ever been invited here _without_ an underlying intention to fuck with him?

What about a _true and honest _invite to this place? Safe to say he won't get banned for being Chris (as he probably would elsewhere) and it might just energize him.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 5, 2014)

Elbe said:


> Has Chris ever been invited here? More specifically, has he ever been invited here _without_ an underlying intention to fuck with him?
> 
> What about a _true and honest _invite to this place? Safe to say he won't get banned for being Chris (as he probably would elsewhere) and it might just energize him.




he has an account. he does not contribute.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Nov 5, 2014)

Elbe said:


> Has Chris ever been invited here? More specifically, has he ever been invited here _without_ an underlying intention to fuck with him?
> 
> What about a _true and honest _invite to this place? Safe to say he won't get banned for being Chris (as he probably would elsewhere) and it might just energize him.


Yes, Null invited him, once.  Chris flat-out refused, "You get nothing" were his exact words.


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 5, 2014)

You either die a troll or live long enough to see yourself become a lolcow.


----------



## Centipede (Nov 5, 2014)

You're doing a great job Null, I appreciate how you're handling this.



DAS IST MEIN HAUS said:


> I always thought "lolcows" was a weird name for that forum. While people like Mylar certainly fit the bill, responding to every mild provocation with the fury of a thousand curse-ye-ha-me-has, there are others like Pamperchu who are really just eccentrics with some disgusting habits who ignore trolls and get on with their business - their business sometimes being unintentionally hilarious, but still. It's more of a general "observe the weird people" forum with the occasional "how can we screw with this guy?". Going back to my previous example, someone like Pamperchu isn't really a lolcow. He's often funny, but he doesn't respond to trolling at all.


Is lolcow even an accurate term to use anymore? I feel like it's closely associated with trolling, and "trolling" Chris and his ilk seems to be falling out of fashion. There seems to be have been a big swing from "we should troll the shit out of this guy" to "I can't wait to see what he does next". Look at ParkourDude91: he was only discovered in the past year. He's had his fair share of ween trolls, but there's been no "trolling sagas". Most people seem happy enough to let him do his own thing, which is proving to be perfectly entertaining.

Perhaps we've all collectively learned that a lolcow's greatest troll is themselves?


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

Christ-Chan said:


> The one thing that stood out for me was the notion that you'd break off and create something new; did I miss-read among the vague lines or are you thinking of creating your own Chris spot? Because that'd be truly interesting.


Well, I believe public Chris discussion will still be a big part of the cwckiforums. Null was saying that he's shutting down the private discussion board. He also said that private discussion group might move elsewhere.

So, pretty much the status quo, just not hosted on cwckiforums.com.


----------



## Doctor Duke (Nov 5, 2014)

oh great next thing @Hulk Hogan will tell me wrestling is all a work


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 5, 2014)

Damocles_Sword said:


> So, basically, the only people Chris talks to are a hand full of trolls fucking with him and "Catherine" was a troll who took the time to visit him once and then string him along. No wonder he's so fucking depressed. I'd be depressed, too. This info has depressed me. Fuck. The fuck's wrong with you?



I'm quoting you, but this is actually aimed at everyone who was shocked by this revelation: I can't believe you didn't realise this.

I'm not trying to pretend that I already knew everything. There was a lot of shit in Null's OP that was definitely news to me. The sheer extent of the trolling for one thing, and the fact that people were impersonating Mimms and his high school friends. But it was completely obvious that "Catherine" was a troll. There was like a 1% chance that it was a real woman, and that even was before the little hints here and the little bits and pieces of info that were leaked on /cow/.

I know people wanted to hope for the best, but honestly, what were the chances it was anything other than this?


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Well, I believe public Chris discussion will still be a big part of the cwckiforums. Null was saying that he's shutting down the private discussion board. He also said that private discussion group might move elsewhere.
> 
> So, pretty much the status quo, just not hosted on cwckiforums.com.



I think at this point we could delegate Chris discussion to three threads; Sonichu discussion, random thoughts and questions and Facebook updates. Even something like the latest tomgirl picture of him on Halloween isn't THAT interesting, the thread is mostly filled with people speculating how he might have acted at the gay bar, and the mild A-logging of people commenting on Chris's obviously deteriorating appearance. It could easily fit into one CWC Megathread as a subset of the "lolcows" forum, which I don't think would be such a bad idea.

But then there's a lot I don't know about CWC following and trolling, so that's just my observation as someone who only recently became a Christorian.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Nov 5, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> But it was completely obvious that "Catherine" was a troll. There was like a 1% chance that it was a real woman, and that even was before the little hints here and the little bits and pieces of info that were leaked on /cow/.
> 
> I know people wanted to hope for the best, but honestly, what were the chances it was anything other than this?



This exactly.  The biggest non-shocker in Null's post is that Catherine is a troll.  People really should know better by now but, then again, this board has quite a few optimists.

Chris's story is not going to have a happy ending.  If you are following for that, you should probably get out before it gets worse (and it will).


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Nov 5, 2014)

Some pages on the CWCki talk about Chris's friends' emails as if they were genuine. Not sure what the rules for the CWCki are really though, as a lot of it is written from Chris's perspective anyway (e.g. 'Emily was abducted mid-date by a man in a pickle suit', as opposed to 'a couple of trolls used a pickle suit to troll Chris').

But tbh it needs to be made clear in some way. I enjoy Chris content and respect what the trolls do, but I'm unsure as to where the truth ends and the lies begin.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Nov 5, 2014)

Doctor Duke said:


> oh great next thing @Hulk Hogan will tell me wrestling is all a work


It's still real to me, brother!


----------



## Termiborg (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, this is certainly new...and somewhat of a shock frankly. Though to be honest, I'm with Null on this one. There was a time when Chris was a true lolcow. Now, he is burnt out, and seemingly just wants to be left to his own devices. I guess we can still observe him, or interact with him to a limited extent, but trolling him seems to be pointless at this point. As for the content itself, I would suggest releasing it gradually through these last few weeks, maybe leaving a true bomb for last. But it's not up to me.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 5, 2014)

Francis York Morgan said:


> This exactly.  The biggest non-shocker in Null's post is that Catherine is a troll.  People really should know better by now but, then again, this board has quite a few.optimists.


Can you really blame the optimists for not believing that someone went and seduced Chris in-person, in exchange for minimal content and a lot of unnecessary anguish on his part? There's just no point to it. To me it seemed just as likely that he stumbled on someone bizarre enough to add him as a platonic side-dish to a pre-existing open relationship.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Nov 5, 2014)

I was kind of hoping Chris would never find out Catherine was fake. I thought maybe they could "break up" and Chris could have one illusion of normalcy before he became nothing but the occasional facebook update again.


----------



## Stud2Stud (Nov 5, 2014)

And to think Chris was so broken up about losing some of his facebook friends...


----------



## Holdek (Nov 5, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> You mean like what happened with Julay?
> 
> But on the other hand, Max was most hated even back then.



Well he survived shoving a medallion into his anus.  In fact, he proudly pierce his taint.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 5, 2014)

For crist sake

Max was a kid who was trying too hard and went a bit to far trying to impress certain people. He was 13 years old and we all did dumb shit at that age trying to be part of the kool kids klub. 

He isn't/wasn't the devil or hitter in disguise and I'm pretty sure he didn't think Fatty would actually shove the medallion up his own ass.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 5, 2014)

Kosher Dill said:


> Can you really blame the optimists for not believing that someone went and seduced Chris in-person, in exchange for minimal content and a lot of unnecessary anguish on his part? There's just no point to it. To me it seemed just as likely that he stumbled on someone bizarre enough to add him as a platonic side-dish to a pre-existing open relationship.



I agree. The open relationship part of it is what made me think there's a chance it could've been real. I actually know some of polyamorous people who actually kind of prey on people like Chris. If this were a monogamous relationship, though, it would be infinitely less believable.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 5, 2014)

Lord BalderDash said:


> ....it was just fucking with Chris for the sake of it.
> 
> Convincing a depressed exceptional individual who's world is basically falling apart around him that he has a girlfriend, just to use this fake relationship to emotionally abuse him fucking abhorrent.



They did it for content.


----------



## axcel (Nov 5, 2014)

Trickie said:


> I agree. The open relationship part of it is what made me think there's a chance it could've been real. I actually know some of polyamorous people who actually kind of prey on people like Chris. If this were a monogamous relationship, though, it would be infinitely less believable.


This. Nothing against polyamorism in general, but I have a poly friend that seem to "collect" people with weird sexual hangups. Almost like fucking someone unique will make them a special snowflake by proxy.
That's what made me think Catherine _might_ be real, but it's definitely no shocker to hear that she isn't.


----------



## Sussuro (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll speak from my vantage point as someone brand new to these forums.

As I have stated elsewhere, I'm not sure when I started following Chris. Either 2009 or 2010. As you can probably tell by this vague date, I have never been particularly active in my following him; I have edited the CWCki, but only for grammar, and quickly realised that #Sonichu was not a very friendly place for a new person and didn't pursue that any further. Anyway. I have no idea what a kiwi is in the context of the forums or whatever, but I did realise very quickly that there was a hierarchy of trolls and some inner circle that you couldn't just be a part of. I also realised pretty quickly into my following him that he had been milked dry. When the whole Jackie thing ended it quickly became apparent that Chris wasn't going to do anything particularly funny anymore and that he had started spiraling downward into the shell of a lolcow (and of a person!) he is today. Yet, him being Chris, you can't really look away, and the sheer amount of info available about him made it more difficult to do so.

I am disappointed that it was allowed to get this far, that so many parts of Chris's life that impacted him so much were the result of trolls. As many others have said, how did it come to the weens impersonating people that Chris knew in High School? Why continue when it's clear that you are not going to get him to do anything funny, but rather make him as miserable as he is now? I know we live in eternal hope that we will get another video of him raging, but look at him. He is broken. And that kind of breaks my heart, as much as I know Chris is not the nicest person out there to begin with.

I think trying to stop this behaviour against Chris is a great decision and I fully support Null's plans – but as someone else has said, the full extent of the trolling shouldn't be made available to Chris. I have believed Chris needs some decent mental health care all along; but I think something like that would completely destroy him and he may land up somewhere...more long term.

Long story short, I agree with Null. This level of torture needs to stop, and if that means shutting down certain sites or part of them, I'm all for it.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> I'm very careful about how I word things. Everything I say, to my knowledge, is correct. If I have to choose between lying or saying nothing, I say nothing.



Yeah, you've always been an honourable thief in my book  I probably should have pointed out that you and ABL have always been straight with us groundlings, even when that meant saying nothing. I didn't for fear of making my post seem like it singled out one or two users, which wasn't my intention.

Anyway, apologies for any offence.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

Absinthe said:


> Yeah, you've always been an honourable thief in my book  I probably should have pointed out that you and ABL have always been straight with us groundlings, even when that meant saying nothing. I didn't for fear of making my post seem like it singled out one or two users, which wasn't my intention.
> 
> Anyway, apologies for any offence.


No problem, just clarifying.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Nov 5, 2014)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> For crist sake
> 
> Max was a kid who was trying too hard and went a bit to far trying to impress certain people. He was 13 years old and we all did dumb shit at that age trying to be part of the kool kids klub.
> 
> He isn't/wasn't the devil or hitter in disguise and I'm pretty sure he didn't think Fatty would actually shove the medallion up his own ass.



Big fucking agree here.  Max gets demonized quite a bit around here.  He was a 13 year old boy.  Chris was a grown man who could have hung up at any given time.  Max didn't personally shove a medallion up Chris's ass so stop acting like he did.  You have a problem with that situation?  Take it up with the other people who were on that call who let the situation escalate to the point.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Big fucking agree here.  Max gets demonized quite a bit around here.  He was a 13 year old boy.  Chris was a grown man who could have hung up at any given time.  Max didn't personally shove a medallion up Chris's ass so stop acting like he did.  You have a problem with that situation?  Take it up with the other people who were on that call who let the situation escalate to the point.


People most certainly do. I can't remember the story in full, but someone PVCC-related was involved in Bluespike, and at some point, someone threatened to contact the feds regarding him basically selling a 13 year old boy to Chris.


----------



## Petronella (Nov 5, 2014)

It takes a lot of balls to own up to your mistakes, Null. Do whatever your conscience feels is right.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 5, 2014)

sachiko said:


> I haven't posted in a while, but always thought that this board had a "look, don't touch" policy.
> 
> Except for sending Chris the care package, which IMO was a really nice idea.


The rule was basically you could troll and share the results here, but you couldn't plan trolling schemes here beforehand.

And if your trolling attempt was embarrassing and you embarrassed the forum due to your membership in it, bann.


----------



## Ruckersvillian (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not one of the people whose name is redacted in the OP, but I _am_ responsible for some of the pictures of 14 Branchland Court that have been leaked onto the Cwcki.  I felt a little bad just driving by his house and snapping a few pictures with my iPod. I can't believe some have devolved to the point where they're looking through Chris' trash. That's obsessive.

I agree; there isn't much funny about Chris anymore, and it's especially not funny if a lot of the figures from high school who have been making fun of him are trolls. It was one thing when people were facetiously pretending to be Chris to mess with his mind and tease him. It's quite another when everyone Chris knows is some troll posing as someone he's supposed to know.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Nov 5, 2014)

As Ralph Wiggum once said, he's still funny, but not "ha ha" funny.  It's like watching a human being mentally decaying before my eyes.  His whole life is a tragedy.  Best we keep to discussing the train wreck that is Chris rather than continuing to insinuate ourselves into his daily life.  By that I mean both no active trolling and no active white knighting.  Stop buying his crap, too.  All you're doing is buying him more rope to hang himself with.  If Chris is going to have any chance in life, it's going to come from him having nowhere else to turn and making some lasting changes.  And the people who have been paying his bills for him are basically keeping him as a pet.  It's hurting him so much more in the long run than it is helping him in the short term.

TL;DR, this crap's gotten old.


----------



## DC 740 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm most likely wrong or not seeing the entire picture here but what's the point of not just outright deleting the super secret club board right now and _not_ releasing it's content in January? If we are all sharing the idea that Chris is burnt out and shouldn't be fucked with anymore (which I agree with), why publicize "btw here's all the epac ween stuff we did"? Chris will most likely come across it, and if you think his paranoia is bad now wait until he views all the years of being fucked with from the other side. Why not amputate it like the dead weight it is and have us all move onto greener pastures?

I'm not sure what I'm missing here. We all know fucking retards will form their own groups to harass Chris. This shouldn't be us anymore and this needs to be put out back by the shed and given a face full of shotgun. I don't see the point in letting everyone see it either. It's the last thing Chris needs right now.


----------



## Honeyrabbit (Nov 5, 2014)

Ruckersvillian said:


> I can't believe some have devolved to the point where they're looking through Chris' trash. That's obsessive.



Heh, I've told people who knew of Chris in 2009 but didn't know Chris trolling was still ongoing about stuff that's been happening to him. They believe me that his house burned down, and that he's selling medallions, and even that he identifies as a lesbian tomgirl now, but they can never accept that people root through the burned remains of his house looking for scraps.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Nov 5, 2014)

I've always been of the opinion that the only really worthwhile Chris content is stuff that he generates himself, even to the point that I view the more positive Chris interactions as somewhat of a double edged sword, it's probably the most significant reason why I refrained from donating after the fire and buying any of his merchandise. It's not that I think these things were dumb things to do, quite the opposite in fact, anybody who donated should feel proud. 
I feel that the recent ebay order cancellation fiasco and subsequent forum bans illustrate my point fairly well, it's just too easy to give in to temptation and fuck with him, even if you have some justification for it.

I'll wait and see what the community consensus is, and I'm more than sure we'll still get some content from the old lolcow yet. I say maybe relegate him to a sub forum alongside the other lolcows, there's absolutely no way we can stamp out Chris discussion unless it's a bann has happened again offence (which would be silly) so give it a home that reflects it's new status as non central to the forums.

I also fully support renaming the site Kiwi Farms!


----------



## The Mackers (Nov 5, 2014)

Green Puddin said:


> I'm most likely wrong or not seeing the entire picture here but what's the point of not just outright deleting the super secret club board right now and _not_ releasing it's content in January? If we are all sharing the idea that Chris is burnt out and shouldn't be fucked with anymore (which I agree with), why publicize "btw here's all the epac ween stuff we did"?




Dude, shut up or we don't get our content!


----------



## Gensdupays (Nov 5, 2014)

I suppose in more ways than one, we became the monsters that we fought.


----------



## Super Collie (Nov 5, 2014)

As someone who's followed Chris (and been in this very community in some sense) since early 2008, I can share the sentiment that Chris' life has gotten significantly more dark as of late. There's charm and there's hilarity in him proudly showing off the Lego MHS in a McDonalds, but there was something distinctly unsettling and "too real" about seeing the burnt up husk of that very same school posted to these forums after the house fire.

That was fucking _scary_. I remember when Something Awful had its first thread about Chris; I was there for it and it was all well and good. Comparing how I felt about Chris' discovery and how I felt post-fire I realize that there was this really subtle and progressive change in what I found "funny" about Chris. No, his house burning down wasn't funny, but the "greedy fireman" accusations were; that kind of blurred the fact that the only reason there was a "greedy fireman" was because he burnt his house down in the first place. There weren't any weird or dark stipulations to his humor back in 2008; back then he was just a spergy guy with a bad Sonic OC and an even worse comic. Years ago, Chris was that awkward gaming/anime/TCG-obsessed guy we all went to high school with that nobody kept in touch with yet casually wonders what they became; sans-trans, that's Chris.

Given the route his life has taken, especially considering that Katherine was not a real person -- _and the high school gal pals were all a farce as well_ -- I can stand behind the decision to cut things down. Posing as a fake hot chick on the Internet is one thing, but pretending to be people form Chris' past is a little too fucked up for me to get behind. That's some 1984-levels of bizarre. If there is unreleased content (art, pictures, etc) from the "golden era" then it would be nice to see them, but I personally don't think we need to hear Chris lamenting his father's passing or see pictures of his taint piercing (assuming he was conned into sending them to "Katherine", etc) or see another video of him like he was in "I Love You Katherine" or "To Mr Smith".

Having a Chris sub-forum alongside Golden Knight and ParkourDude is fine, and I do think that the archives of Chris' more amusing years should remain online in some form. I associate a lot of positive memories with Chris, at least some of the less spiteful things like his awkward childhood pictures and the firsthand experiences of people who had to deal with him IRL (PureEval666, etc). I trust the people in charge here will make the right choices in the end, however.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 5, 2014)

Green Puddin said:


> I'm most likely wrong or not seeing the entire picture here but what's the point of not just outright deleting the super secret club board right now and _not_ releasing it's content in January? If we are all sharing the idea that Chris is burnt out and shouldn't be fucked with anymore (which I agree with), why publicize "btw here's all the epac ween stuff we did"? Chris will most likely come across it, and if you think his paranoia is bad now wait until he views all the years of being fucked with from the other side. Why not amputate it like the dead weight it is and have us all move onto greener pastures?
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm missing here. We all know fucking retards will form their own groups to harass Chris. This shouldn't be us anymore and this needs to be put out back by the shed and given a face full of shotgun. I don't see the point in letting everyone see it either. It's the last thing Chris needs right now.


I think they'll keep a lot of it hidden, we likely won't get EVERYTHING that's there. It'll be little emails and tidbits, not anything super grand I'd imagine, so it's not like releasing it is going to do any harm. But as for the 'why' aspect, I'm assuming it has something to do with the fact that the trolling was done with the sole purpose of getting Chris content, not releasing it is like "why'd we even do this then?".


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

Green Puddin said:


> I'm most likely wrong or not seeing the entire picture here but what's the point of not just outright deleting the super secret club board right now and _not_ releasing it's content in January? If we are all sharing the idea that Chris is burnt out and shouldn't be fucked with anymore (which I agree with), why publicize "btw here's all the epac ween stuff we did"? Chris will most likely come across it, and if you think his paranoia is bad now wait until he views all the years of being fucked with from the other side. Why not amputate it like the dead weight it is and have us all move onto greener pastures?
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm missing here. We all know fucking retards will form their own groups to harass Chris. This shouldn't be us anymore and this needs to be put out back by the shed and given a face full of shotgun. I don't see the point in letting everyone see it either. It's the last thing Chris needs right now.


Null's post is just about cwckiforums stuff, which is about a year old now, give or take.


Super Sexy Action Furry said:


> ... or see pictures of his taint piercing (assuming he was conned into sending them to "Katherine", etc) ...


You give Chris a lot of credit here.


----------



## waffle (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> You give Chris a lot of credit here.



So he just sent it over unprompted then? Ewww...


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait a second, I missed something probably…

So the posts from Sarah Bevel (which Chris called "Steel-Plated Heart") and Tiffany Gowen and etc. from awhile back were the work of trolls?

I'm kinda  but this hit me like a ton of bricks if this is true, because fuck man...


----------



## axcel (Nov 5, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Wait a second, I missed something probably…
> 
> So the posts from Sarah Bevel (which Chris called "Steel-Plated Heart") and Tiffany Gowen and etc. from awhile back were the work of trolls?
> 
> I'm kinda  but this hit me like a ton of bricks if this is true, because fuck man...


I'd also like further clarification on exactly what was fake. Where the highschool galpals on FB real? Where ANY of the galpal emails real?


----------



## Himawari (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm not reading eleven pages of this shit, but I wanna say my part.  If it's been said before, just ignore me.

I can tell who basically all those black bars are.  So that whole bombshell at this time last year, when we found out that Chris' high school gal-pals never really cared for him and we're just pretending to be his friends out of pity/because Bob/the school made them?  That was all fake?  Dude, not cool.  It's one thing to convince Chris something's true for a short while just to see his tardrage over it (though even that's pretty low), but to not clue in the Christorians that it was all a ruse, having them think for a whole year that it was actually a thing that happened?  A year that we've been going around with that info thinking it was a true event, and not letting us know until it was too deep-rooted in Christory to ever completely go back on?  The hell were you thinking??  Chris' entire life is documented on the CWCki, and it's bad enough for him with all the true stuff on there, but ruining him even more by fabricating stories behind past friendships and presenting it as truth??  Haven't there been instances of Chris consulting the CWCki himself to jog his memory on his own life?  Now he's going to be convinced forever that these girls never cared about him, and if, by some off-chance, they ever tried to reconnect with him he'll never let that happen.

I joined these forums because I wanted to discuss Chris and play armchair psychologist, not to troll him.  This seemed like the place to go if you didn't want to mess with him, just wanted to watch him mess with himself.  I'm pretty disappointed, but if that's changing now, then whatever, I'm over it.

Will the January infodump include the black tapes?


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 5, 2014)

Meh, I feel Fatty needs to be trolled, it's his only human contact. Without the trolls he'd just sit around all day doing nothing. It's the trolls who get him to experience life, to try new things and think about new ideas.

Face facts, Fatty will be trolled. Either by folks like us or people In his real life, he's just that type of person. Slow, arrogant and dumb as a sack of hammers.

Without trolls he's nothing but a sad, lonely man-child playing vidya all day as the world goes on around him. Of which this world already has plenty.  With trolls he's the (in)famous CWC.


----------



## Iamthatis (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm honestly not surprised at all about the existence of the secret board.   I am how ever floored that Null has made the decision to come forward with this and be so honest about the part he has played in it.  I am honestly impressed at your integrity.  As far as the content of the secret board I think the a year is a fair amount of time to allow for the situation to diffuse.  If OPL's only friends in life are trolls they can't just all abandon him to Snorlax I think (if his current condition is like how he was in the Kathrine video) it could have very disastrous effects.  Even if K isn't real I still think she needs to do a slow pull out so as not to damage Chris.  I think it's best to let those people handle this themselves.  They where creative enough to integrate themselves so they can handle it.   That is just what I think.  

Also I think Kiwi Forums would be an awesome name idea!


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Face facts, Fatty will be trolled.



Something will always be a Troll to him (as the Troll of the day was Emmanuel God back last September) and there will always be people to Troll him (Trolling of Chris has been around since the 80s, when his friend Sarah tricked him into looking for Casper under her house.)


----------



## blackie toy (Nov 5, 2014)

Not particularly surprising. From a community integrity perspective this website needs to distance itself from ongoing trolling. Yes, it'll move elsewhere; so let it. Those who want to continue watching will do so. And when shit hits the fan, these forums will stand a better chance of surviving.


----------



## TheJukku (Nov 5, 2014)

So uh, unless I'm missing something, most of the stuff that chris seems to have been coaxed into doing is the same kind of stuff these forums would shit on the average ween for doing. Seems like there's been a bit of a lack of self awareness going on and kudos to Null for pointing it out.

 PS: If anyone actually talked Chris into getting his taint piercing and it wasn't his own idea, they should probably be genuinely ashamed of themself.


----------



## axcel (Nov 5, 2014)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Face facts, Fatty will be trolled. Either by folks like us or people In his real life, he's just that type of person. Slow, arrogant and dumb as a sack of hammers.


If you want to fuck with a mentally retarded shut-in, just do it. Don't perform all these disingenuous mental gymnastics to justify it.


----------



## The Nameless One (Nov 5, 2014)

Like many people, for a while I've been conflicted between a desire to believe that all new content (including the "leaked emails," new sweetheart, etc.) was genuine and a sneaking suspicion that we were all, ourselves being led on a . The caginess of certain VIPs and "I can neither confirm nor deny" attitude was always suspicious.

All I can say is, , , you really pulled the wool over my eyes there, and I'm looking forward to seeing the infodump later. Even though I came in late to Christory and always wanted to see another deluge of content like the good ol' days, after everything we've seen this year, I've personally come to accept that even organized trolling isn't going to result in the output that we all want to see, so it's best to just let Chris do what Chris does, appreciate whatever buffoonery he puts out for the public, and move on to other lolcows.

For anyone desperate to witness things like the glory days of Chris content, if you haven't checked him out already, I strongly recommend reading up on Parkourdude. I was reluctant to bother, since I didn't think anyone's antics could be as funny or bizarre as Chris's, but I was totally wrong.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 5, 2014)

Himawari said:


> So that whole bombshell at this time last year, when we found out that Chris' high school gal-pals never really cared for him and we're just pretending to be his friends out of pity/because Bob/the school made them?  That was all fake?  Dude, not cool.


While the emails claiming this to be true may or may not be fake, I'm sure Chris's "friends" in highschool weren't exactly as close as he insisted they were anyway. Not that this excuses anyone for faking documents, especially this long, but it's the truth. Looking at what we know, from Chris himself, he spent two/three classes a week with some of these girls and ate lunch with them, that's it. He invited them to his birthdays, they came, they ate, they left and he was 'invited' to one of their bdays only because he was like "hey, we should have a party for _____, I'll get cake" (or something like this). 

They were likely not PAID or anything, and anyone who thought that was pretty mistaken, it probably wasn't even asked of them... it was likely they just felt bad for the weird kid that followed them around during class and then followed them afterclass to lunch. 

The whole galpal weren't really his galpal isn't the information I'm worried to find is tainted material.


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 5, 2014)

So wait, am I real?


----------



## lunac (Nov 5, 2014)

So, does Chris know any of this wasn't real?  Like, is the "Catherine" troll still operating?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone construct an FAQ of basic information regarding who was real? If you're preferring to keep it a secret for now, then never mind then.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

AmericanRabbit said:


> Cwckiforums or not, Chris will always be OPL until the day he dies. There's nothing you can do about it. Go kill yourself if you're now feeling remorse. These boards are getting more and more SJWish by the day. There are well known alternative to these boards (and some not so known) where cocks are filtered through before they reach these boards because the staff on here are absolute shit.


Anthony, you've finally come to take your place atop the mountain of retards here. Rise, my Lord, rise and conquer.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

waffle said:


> So he just sent it over unprompted then? Ewww...


I never said a picture existed in the first place. Just sayin, it's kind of naive to think Chris necessarily had to be conned out of a picture like that. After all, he got it in the belief that he could use it to please his lesbian lovers. He'd want to show it off.


Himawari said:


> So that whole bombshell at this time last year, when we found out that Chris' high school gal-pals never really cared for him and we're just pretending to be his friends out of pity/because Bob/the school made them?  That was all fake?


Chris' friends in high school were hanging out with him because of pity/Bob/school. That wasn't fake.

I don't remember all the ways trolls referenced it, because honestly I didn't find them very interesting and I wasn't paying attention. But the basic facts supporting the troll references were correct.


Himawari said:


> Haven't there been instances of Chris consulting the CWCki himself to jog his memory on his own life?  Now he's going to be convinced forever that these girls never cared about him, and if, by some off-chance, they ever tried to reconnect with him he'll never let that happen.


Chris solidly believes what he wants. When he goes to the cwcki, he's going there to find evidence to support his arguments, and ignores anything that doesn't help.


TheJukku said:


> PS: If anyone actually talked Chris into getting his taint piercing and it wasn't his own idea, they should probably be genuinely ashamed of themself.


No, Chris almost killed himself by getting a retarded piercing. That's entirely his idea.


The Nameless One said:


> The caginess of certain VIPs and "I can neither confirm nor deny" attitude was always suspicious.


Eh, I want to talk to people on here, but I can't really talk about everything. I usually try to shut up if I can't be entirely honest though.


----------



## The Nameless One (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Eh, I want to talk to people on here, but I can't really talk about everything. I usually try to shut up if I can't be entirely honest though.


Didn't mean to imply that there was anything wrong with it, just that it tipped the hand about there being something more going on, and there wasn't any way around that aside from not posting anything at all. Honestly, the aura of mystery did make discussions more interesting, even if the actual content from Chris wasn't that significant.


----------



## waffle (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> No, Chris almost killed himself by getting a retarded piercing. That's entirely his idea.



Did he get an infection that I just didn't hear about/isn't public or are you just talking about the risk?


----------



## timtommy (Nov 5, 2014)

Unless I am mistaken, this decision doesn't seem to affect us passive Christorians. The only thing that is being taken down is a forum we don't have access to. 

Null is involved in moderating two interlinked forums. He no longer wants to be involved with the VIP forum, so he is jetisoning it. He was very clear about sharing his reasons why, which was an interesting read, but he probably could have done this exact move behind the scenes and none of us plebs would notice. 

Unless I understand wrong, the CWCKI and the CWCKI forums will remain, which means most of us are almost entirely unaffected.  If I am mistaken in any way about this, hopefully someone will clear it up. If not, hopefully this clears it up for others. 

As for people who are surprised Catherine isn't real: A CD he gave her was posted publicly. Does that not make it painfully obvious? The official word was that she dropped it somewhere and it was recovered, but that seemed to me like an explanation only Chris would buy. I mentioned that a couple times, but I didn't know whether it was my place to push it. I have sometimes been surprised by revelations from or about trolls, but this is not one of them.


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Nov 5, 2014)

So this is it? The final year of organized trolling? Can Chris now finally live his life true and honestly?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 5, 2014)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> So this is it? The final year of organized trolling? Can Chris now finally live his life true and honestly?



Not until he writes a "He" next to the XBox Two display in 2019. Or screams at Emmanuel God for not Rapturing him in 2025.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

waffle said:


> Did he get an infection that I just didn't hear about/isn't public or are you just talking about the risk?


The risk. Because of Chris and the nature of the piercing, Chris wouldn't survive a taint piercing.

Edit: rather, he wouldn't survive it if he tried to keep it in.


----------



## pickletickle (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> The risk. Because of Chris and the nature of the piercing, Chris wouldn't survive a taint piercing.
> 
> Edit: rather, he wouldn't survive it if he tried to keep it in.


 
wait...are you implying he removed it?


----------



## blackie toy (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Edit: rather, he wouldn't survive it if he tried to keep it in.



Well let's be honest, Chris doesn't exactly have much experience in putting or keeping things "in".


----------



## Petronella (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> The risk. Because of Chris and the nature of the piercing, Chris wouldn't survive a taint piercing.
> 
> Edit: rather, he wouldn't survive it if he tried to keep it in.


Not to mention that he was not cleaning it properly. IIRC, he was applying hand sanitizer to the piercing.


----------



## king of pickles (Nov 5, 2014)

blackie toy said:


> Well let's be honest, Chris doesn't exactly have much experience in putting or keeping things "in".



Well, there was a vibrator and the beads...


----------



## pickletickle (Nov 5, 2014)

king of pickles said:


> Well, there was a vibrator and the beads...


 Why have they not added that 'horrified' rating yet...


----------



## nad7155 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ruckersvillian said:


> I'm not one of the people whose name is redacted in the OP, but I _am_ responsible for some of the pictures of 14 Branchland Court that have been leaked onto the Cwcki.  I felt a little bad just *driving by his house and snapping a few pictures* with my iPod. I can't believe some have devolved to the point where they're looking through Chris' trash. *That's obsessive*..



It's a slippery slope.

Don't beat yourself up over it.

It's best to just watch.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Nov 5, 2014)

pickletickle said:


> Why have they not added that 'horrified' rating yet...


Amen!


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

pickletickle said:


> wait...are you implying he removed it?


I hope he did.


----------



## Konstantinos (Nov 5, 2014)

So this is how it ends. I mean, its not the end really. The only thing that's ended here today is the secret discussion board. Everything about this revelation just feels melancholic though. That we're going to be shifting away from Chris isn't that surprising of a decision. But it feels like the era of Chris is finally, inexorably, drawing to a close. Chris just doesn't produce worth-while content anymore. Sure, there's stuff like the piercing and his ebay struggles, but that stuff can barely shake a stick at the likes of the various trolling sagas. We've all known that deep down for a long time.  Now the fact has been presented before us rather candidly by Null. 

As sad as it is to see it all go, I'm all for transmogrifying the forums into the Kiwi Farms. It's for the best.

Obligatory thread music:


----------



## Good Soothing Coffee (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm actually glad to see Null pulling in on the reins. I felt uncomfortable with the dumpster diving from the start and I mostly ignored the posts about "Catherine" because it was obvious that this was another attempt at a sweetheart saga and it's really just cruel to keep that going. The eBay stuff and Tomgirl saga - the stuff Chris has been doing on his own, has been both positive for him (well, for the most part) and as a bonus, entertaining for me. But entertaining us has never been Chris's purpose in life and I don't feel like Chris needs to be prodded or have his privacy violated for said entertainment.

If the forum did shut down in a few months I think it would serve as a proper close to the years of content that Chris provided us, regardless of the means, and that it's time to let him do his own thing anyway. While I would miss the discussions and speculations about Chris's own adventures, I can't honestly say I would continue on to potential new Lolcow forums, since I am really only here for Chris and his antics, though.


----------



## Stud2Stud (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Chris' friends in high school were hanging out with him because of pity/Bob/school. That wasn't fake.
> 
> I don't remember all the ways trolls referenced it, because honestly I didn't find them very interesting and I wasn't paying attention. But the basic facts supporting the troll references were correct.


So the information was true, but the people who delivered it to Chris were trolls posing as galpals? 
And further on: does it really matter? Releasing (or fabricating) such information and sending it to Chris seems pointlessly cruel.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to attack anyone, I guess I'll just have to wait till january to understand what was going on and what the motivation behind it all was...




timtommy said:


> As for people who are surprised Catherine isn't real: A CD he gave her was posted publicly. Does that not make it painfully obvious? The official word was that she dropped it somewhere and it was recovered, but that seemed to me like an explanation only Chris would buy.


This.
The thing is, people rewarded content delivered by "this certain user" with a great number of positive ratings even though everyone was aware it was obtained under rather morally questionably circumstances... It's just weird when you see how deep the rabbit hole actually goes...


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

Stud2Stud said:


> So the information was true, but the people who delivered it to Chris were trolls posing as galpals?
> And further on: does it really matter? Releasing (or fabricating) such information and sending it to Chris seems pointlessly cruel.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to attack anyone, I guess I'll just have to wait till january to understand what was going on and what the motivation behind it all was...


Oh, Chris has probably gotten the news through legitimate channels. People just took advantage of that news and bullshitted conversations with Chris.


----------



## Stud2Stud (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Oh, Chris has probably gotten the news through legitimate channels. People just took advantage of that news and bullshitted conversations with Chris.


Yeah, but we've reached a point where I wonder how we have gotten such information in the first place.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

Stud2Stud said:


> Yeah, but we've reached a point where I wonder how we have gotten such information in the first place.


In 2013, it probably wouldn't have gotten out. But in 2014, Chris leaks like a sieve. (Please no poop jokes. )


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Nov 5, 2014)

Full disclosure: I actually went to Branchland Court at night and pretended to be Chris's house. It was all fake though and I burned down but he believed it was real and lost a ton of money because of it. I was supposed to wait until January to tell you guys this but cbf, trolling mission complete


----------



## Stud2Stud (Nov 5, 2014)

Ian Brandon Something said:


> Full disclosure: I actually went to Branchland Court at night and pretended to be Chris's house. It was all fake though and I burned down but he believed it was real and lost a ton of money because of it. I was supposed to wait until January to tell you guys this but cbf, trolling mission complete


I don't buy that story for one second.
We all know every troll trying to step on the Chandler Property is going to be attacked by the ghosts of an 8 year old autist and a dog.


----------



## Poor Choices (Nov 5, 2014)

Tubular Monkey said:


> As Ralph Wiggum once said, he's still funny, but not "ha ha" funny.  It's like watching a human being mentally decaying before my eyes.  His whole life is a tragedy.  Best we keep to discussing the train wreck that is Chris rather than continuing to insinuate ourselves into his daily life.  By that I mean both no active trolling and no active white knighting.  Stop buying his crap, too.  All you're doing is buying him more rope to hang himself with.  If Chris is going to have any chance in life, it's going to come from him having nowhere else to turn and making some lasting changes.  And the people who have been paying his bills for him are basically keeping him as a pet.  It's hurting him so much more in the long run than it is helping him in the short term.
> 
> TL;DR, this crap's gotten old.



Wow a post where you didn't refer to Chris as "Fatty" or display a level of passive aggressiveness like he ran over your dog. You're the last person I expected to be OK with stopping antagonizing Chris. Times are a changin'.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Oh, Chris has probably gotten the news through legitimate channels. People just took advantage of that news and bullshitted conversations with Chris.


So folk used it as a framework, picked it up, then ran with it?


----------



## kobebyarlant (Nov 5, 2014)

I always assumed mods were just in contact with trolls, not that they were trolls themselves. I feel EMOTIONALLY Hurt and Betrayed.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

kobebyarlant said:


> I always assumed mods were just in contact with trolls, not that they were trolls themselves. I feel EMOTIONALLY Hurt and Betrayed.


No, that's how it was. Nobody with a colored name or myself really did anything other than chime in.


----------



## drmccoy (Nov 5, 2014)

I support the passive viewing of Chris: he's plenty entertaining on his own.

Does somebody need to create a fake gal-pal and fuck with him? No, not really. While trolling in the past has been great and the CWCiki should remain, I do agree with Null that fucking with the guy is just beating a dead horse that is.... broken. Like beating the Lions in a NFL game a few years back. No satisfaction, just a win. 

I think we should maintain everything as is. Don't fuck with the guy anymore, especially with a a "gal-pal". He's broken. I sometimes believe that the forum is the only thing that actually gives a shit about him. So there's that. I don't particularly like Chris but I believe that the forum should at least monitor him (like the care package for the fire sense).


----------



## Datiko (Nov 5, 2014)

drmccoy said:


> I support the passive viewing of Chris: he's plenty entertaining on his own.
> 
> ...
> 
> I think we should maintain everything as is. Don't fuck with the guy anymore, especially with a a "gal-pal". He's broken. I sometimes believe that the forum is the only thing that actually gives a shit about him. So there's that. I don't particularly like Chris but I believe that the forum should at least monitor him (like the care package for the fire sense).



This is how I feel as well.  Chris is interesting because of how much of his life has been made public knowledge.  His is a window into the life of somebody on the fringes of society.  I think documenting and discussing his observable activities is OK. A bit of external stimulus on his life to see how he would react is also not bad provided it doesn't sink to a malicious level.  Without anybody acknowledging him Chris will sink into torpor and just rot away.   

The "revelation" of an inner-circle still orchestrating trolling efforts was expected by many of us. The content of the leaks sounded very much like the result of a simple confidence scam being run on Chris.  A harsh rejection of anybody except a few names messing with Chris made clear that there was a group behind the scenes and everybody else was meant only to be their audience.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 5, 2014)

I definitely don't mind the idea of shifting this forum's focus a bit. Chris himself has seem to be dried up as of now. And now-a-days, I've mostly been coming here for both the other lolcows and the amazing community that posts here.

You guys are all awesome, and I don't wish for this forum to go away anytime soon!


----------



## Gay Scientologist (Nov 5, 2014)

I have arrived exceptionally late to the Chris thing, and I'm still surprised that people are still trying to mess with him after 6 years.

Thing I'm most curious about is that secret forum and the infodump, both of which is interesting because I'm also interested in reading about the community that has formed around Chris. It's morbidly fascinating in a way.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel simultaneously relieved & depressed. While I'm averse to the possibility of a name change & the deletion of any Chris boards, I _do_ agree with Null's decision. Way to own up, man. That took chutzpah.

. . .but did anyone else initially think this was some sort of Guy Fawkes Day ?


----------



## Danger (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree with Null's decision. Chris' latest stuff isn't that funny and we have no shortage of other spergs we can laugh at that troll themselves.

I'm not completely opposed to trolling and I don't imagine its going to stop, weens are gonna ween. I just feel like when we're digging through trash for discarded homework the glory days are pretty much over.


----------



## Mitsunari (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree with what many people have said; we don't need to mess with Chris. Watching him is amusing on its own. We can comment on his activity like we'd comment on the activity of a person we used to know in real life, but there's no need to actively troll him anymore. That saga is over and done with.

That said, don't blame yourself, Null. You're doing the right thing.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 5, 2014)

While I came relatively late to the party, I have to admit I've been finding Chris to be less and less entertaining as aside from the last vetiges of him clinging onto Sonichu and friends, he's far from the autistic wonder boy from years ago and generally more of "crazy old man" material in every way except actual age. All he does these days is make comments on his facebook, go out to grab fast food and burn money he really needs for other things, rant about how eBay is responsible for his impulse buying, make arts and crafts to sell on eBay when he feels like it, and then post some uninformed, self-promoting comments on recent events.

Heck, his last video was literally him just apologizing. That old crappy yellow filter for once really illustrated the situation of good 'ol CWC: he's probably realized at long last that his ego was larger than life. In fact, this probably dates back to the house fire, with him trying to rebuild that fantasy in every way possible.

Shitloads of Lego to remake CWCville, complete with new self-minifigure and even the resurection of Simonla to "fix" the influence of the trolls? Check.

Re-engage the Love Quest? Check.

Make money from selling Sonichu branded drawings? Check.

But none of it appears to have really brought him the joy he had believed for almost 20 years would come from succeeding in those. As far as I can tell, the only thing he has for any kind of drive is his addiction to LEGO, which really is an addiction at this point because he'll just want more and more, thinking he'll satiate his need for plastic bricks with studs on them. And like actual drug addicts, more enabling will only worsen the need for more of it.

It's like watching a fully melted candle's tiny remaining portion of its wick slowly flicker before the end. Sad and kinda boring.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

That's a succinct way to describe how I felt. All the pieces were carefully laid in place to generate some sort of ambition that might have driven him to accomplish something like with Sonichu. But it didn't work. The energy required to move forward just wasn't there. He doesn't really care about anything anymore and nothing is going to change that.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh man, you guys are gonna have egg on your faces when Chris changes his mind about tomgirlism and joins the hells angels...


Null said:


> That's a succinct way to describe how I felt. All the pieces were carefully laid in place to generate some sort of ambition that might have driven him to accomplish something like with Sonichu. But it didn't work. The energy required to move forward just wasn't there. He doesn't really care about anything anymore and nothing is going to change that.


This.

Although Chris cares about stuff, but it seems like that stuff is "where do I fit in in the world"? And that's hard for Chris to figure out.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 5, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Oh man, you guys are gonna have egg on your faces when Chris changes his mind about tomgirlism and joins the hells angels...



Given some branches of the Hells Angels do community charity, from what I've heard, that may in fact be progress for Chris.


----------



## SpaceAce (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't really speak up unless I have something to say that I think no one else would say or notice, which is why my post count will probably never rise about the single digits, but I would like to speak my mind here.

I've been following Chris's antics for years, more years than most. I found him (quite accidentally) when I was being stalked, sexually harassed and threatened by someone with autism and, as a filthy neurological normie, was attempting to understand the disorder. I quietly watched the early trolling days, seeing so much of my tormenter in Chris I absolutely delighted in every moment that brought his ego down, every online discussion about how fed up others were with his attitude and was relieved to know I wasn't alone or insane by being frustrated with that kind of behavior.
I never said a word, I never 'liked' a video, I never attempted to contact him, I would just come home after a long day of discussing my stalker's behavior with my professors and watch a video, read the outrage and breath a sigh of relief that I wasn't so alone.
Then my stalker hurt someone and was sent to a special group home.
I lost interest in Chris around that point. His antics were still amusing, but I no longer needed an outlet for my own fear and frustration. I didn't need to see someone else get picked on/get what he deserved (depending on your perspective) to feel better about myself or my situation. I kept watching, but now I wasn't watching Chris.

I was watching the in fighting, I was watching the trolls compete, I was watching all the cool kids dangle little bits of information over the heads of others and laugh as they snapped at it. I was watching people get possessive over Chris, over his information, over his videos. They loved to control him and the people watching him. It was so stupid, so horrifying and so goddamn fascinating.



Sussuro said:


> but I did realise very quickly that there was a hierarchy of trolls and some inner circle that you couldn't just be a part of.



That goddamn hierarchy. I've seen it in action, I've seen it speculated over, I've seen it lorded over people.
And I hated it, and loved it, more than I ever hated or loved anything Chris had done.
I actually may have had a chance to be part of it back in the day, when 'unnecessary piping' became a pretty big problem on the CWIKI. I had an email all typed out, ready to offer my resources of vbulletin and webspace to build a dedicated forum for all the speculating outsiders, I've done it before for other sites so it would have been pretty easy. But I didn't, and I'm so glad for that. I've watched numerous versions of this board come and go and I've watched each person who built said board either join the inner circle or become a slave to it.

To speak honestly, I dislike pretty much anyone who has ever had any 'power' over any Chris related material, or has been in a similar position (like a few members on here with 'their own' lolcow). I'm not saying they're bad people, hell some of them seem really nice, but after the first few years it was obvious that nothing could really help or change Chris for the better (and you'd have to be pretty naive or ridiculously optimistic to think otherwise) so really there was no 'noble' motivation to continue the trolling. Everyone left was just bullying or on a power trip, which I fully admit I found terribly fun and had absolutely no interest in discouraging even if I'd been in a position to do so.

Yeah yeah, I know, we're just documenting, not trolling. We're not the bullies etc etc. Trust me, I've been here long enough to have heard it all but lets call a spade a spade here; you don't call a kid fat and then justify it by pulling out several colour coded flow charts illustrating every moment in their lives they've eaten something that's over 200 calories and come out as the hero, even if they lose weight. You may be right, but you're still a jerk.
We're all still jerks.

So this announcement? It genuinely surprised me. I had to check the OP several times while reading through it to make sure I was seeing things right. Mostly because this is pretty much right on the heels of this: 



Null said:


> >moral imperative
> 
> This is a fucking forum dedicated to the borderline-stalking of retards. I don't see any moral imperative anywhere. It should be a _treat_ when we go out of our way to help someone, like with the fire drive, not the day to day operations. This vade guy is a loser and I don't know why people are coddling him like the gift of life is so important we need yet another DID schizo walking around.
> 
> Am I wrong? I didn't realize this was a spastic rehabilitation center. You people shouldn't feel so comfortable going on about your mental health problems. This isn't an insane asylum and I'm tired of being the man in the white robe.



This is the attitude I expect to see from anyone involved in the 'inner circle'.
This is nothing new.
This is the attitude I thank the Internet Gods each night that I have not adopted. So reading the OP, well, it was surprising of course to see that Null is, in fact, a multi faceted person who is more than the sum of their post history, which is always good news, but it leaves me with one lingering question and the reason for this 8 page essay I am now naming _Chris and I: One Man's Journey into Internet Autism_. 
What the hell did you expect?
Everything else makes sense, given the entire "Christory", even this (seemingly) sudden public display of remorse, but I just cannot figure out what the hell any of the remaining/new 'inner circle' thought would happen if not this. You could see this coming years ago, hell, that's why most people walked away after that failed, pathetic attempt to start a lolcow war. Even in his moments of triumph back then he didn't have the heart or the energy to gloat like he used to, his lows got lower and his highs barely registered.
So what did you honestly expect to happen, if not this?


----------



## kookerpie (Nov 5, 2014)

Cogsdev might shut down the cwicki?


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 5, 2014)

kookerpie said:


> Cogsdev might shut down the cwicki?



Wants to. But Marvin has the keys, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 5, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Wants to. But Marvin has the keys, so it doesn't matter.


Why does cogsdev want to? Just cuz it's time?


----------



## Watcher (Nov 5, 2014)

4Macie said:


> Why does cogsdev want to? Just cuz it's time?


Cogsdev is tired of the Cwcki. There was information leaked to /cow/ that suggested that Cogsdev wants to turn the wiki into a .xml file and put the comics into an archive. Stating that Chris has gotten old and that it breeds creepier people than Chris.


----------



## kookerpie (Nov 5, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Wants to. But Marvin has the keys, so it doesn't matter.



Oh thank God. I almost lost my shit.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 5, 2014)

14 pages and no one has show the intestinal fortitude to fess up on being a major league ween.

Funny that a lot of you saying that "this was the right choice" were the same people who were patting Skyraider on the back for digging through Chris' garbage and talking about how much he loathes Barb.


----------



## liquidchris4lyfe (Nov 5, 2014)

I want to preface what I'm going to say with I agree with Null's decision and I'm glad he's come clean.

A lot of what was posted was kind of a "no shit" such as:

-A secret board for the VIP or Elite or whatever. The Mods as well as a few people I suspect seemed to work together a little TOO well with publishing information and information gathering.
- Catherine being a troll. I mean, come on, duh. Even the 1% chance that she was real then why would she just throw away a CD for a forum member to just happen upon so they can upload it? Most women would be repulsed by his unhygienic disposition, misogyny, racism, etc. that they wouldn't tolerate one date with him and if they did to soon realize what a creep he is, they would have told him to fuck off. See Megan, the Wallflower, see pretty much every woman he interacts with other than Barb.
-Any documents gathered post fire including school documents, photos of his burnt out house and his rental house I had suspected were some sort of troll effort.

Things that I may have been too naive to see:
-People impersonating people he knew in high school.
-People impersonating an injured firefighter

I'm going to echo what everyone else is saying: There needs to be a strict "Look but don't touch" attitude to the forums. If you want to buy a medallion, whatever. You want to donate to whatever fund they have, whatever. If you want to buy overprice, "original" art, whatever.
You want to pretend to be his heartsweet, gal-pal, high school friend then that's your prerogative but THIS forum shouldn't be involved at all. This should also go for people stalking him to his house, to Target, and dumpster diving.

I found going through his garbage to be creepy. Even though, it's legal, it's begs the question, "Should you really do that?" People photographing his rental house was a line crosser for me because it meant that someone a) happened to be neighbors with him and were spying on him or b) they saw him in a public place and followed him home which is the more likely scenario. Where is the line?
I was unaware of anyone impersonating an injured firefighter which is also a line crosser and I honestly shouldn't have to explain why.

I'm just going to out and say it, impersonating his old gal-pals or a heartsweet is pathetic weenery. We get it. He's a grown man that dresses, poorly, in drag with a more than likely infected taint piercing who lives with his horrible, aging mother in a decrepit home while living on welfare. He smells bad, he looks terrible, has no friends, no girlfriend and never had a girlfriend so it's not funny when you kick the already very dead horse. Trust me, he does plenty of funny things without anyone's involvement.

I really think I'm preaching to the choir here because I think 95% of the people on the forum just want to watch and not get involved.


----------



## liquidchris4lyfe (Nov 5, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> 14 pages and no one has show the intestinal fortitude to fess up on being a major league ween.


My thoughts exactly unless a lot of them got banned because it went too far. Who knows?



hurrhurrhurr said:


> Funny that a lot of you saying that "this was the right choice" were the same people who were patting Skyraider on the back for digging through Chris' garbage and talking about how much he loathes Barb.



I think a lot of people were wanting new content but I don't think they knew what extent it took to get the new content. Even I had to take a step back and go, "Yeah....this is kind of fucked up."


----------



## PraiseHelix (Nov 5, 2014)

I usually just lurk here %95 of the time. However I've been following Chris' antics since 2010. I do think that this a great decision on Null's part.

This basically feels like a relationship that's been dragged on for a year or two too long and now you just want to let it go and appreciate it for the years of good times it has brought. 

Like many others have said before, these forums have introduced me to so many other lolcows, but Chris was the first that I've followed this much.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

SpaceAce said:


> So what did you honestly expect to happen, if not this?


At the risk of sounding edgy, I like to consider myself a chaotic neutral. I don't really have goals that represent any larger order. I don't care about the forum's cliques and I have no desire to get in with the people who surround Chris.

When I was more curious and naive, I probed those waters, and I found it lacking. In the world of trolling and abnormal psychology, there are no winners and no completely trustworthy people. The only way to win is to define your own rules, set your own goals, and play by them. In the last 2 years I've discovered a lot about myself in trying to appease as many people as possible.

The Private Discussion board was my attempt at giving trolls space. I wanted to see what would happen. What happened was nothing worth bragging about. There was a lot of good effort from a handful of smart, organized individuals, but the results weren't what you'd want. It did not satisfy the ratio of effort to reward. We got information, we obtained video and audio, and we learned a lot. What we didn't get is entertainment that other people would enjoy. What satisfaction trolls did get came from their successes and how much they learned about Chris, but what they could share wasn't something that would appeal to people. It just wasn't funny. The whole thing also made me feel kind of shitty.

I didn't comment on this until now, but there was a moment where I got super paranoid. I thought someone had leaked information and I began probing staff to see if any of them would be responsible. I had to make a difficult choice: protect the content stash by cutting off staff members from it, or deal with the leaks. I went with the latter and took it a step further. I decided I wanted a harmonious board of friends and people getting along, rather than a society with levels of secrecy and distrust. This is one of the outcomes of that.


Shortly after the Vade thread came around and I realized how people had gotten _too comfortable_ at the same time I had grown skittish. That also pissed me off. I like objectivity and emotional distance, I want to see people understanding the psychology of lolcows. There are ways to weave your personal experiences into your posts without making a lolcow's thread all about you. Again, to reiterate, the reason why I fucking love DeagleDad, Introman, and Marvin so much is that they _don't make it about them_. Marvin never came out and said he was the Pickleman. I had no idea until 2 months after I started hosting and asked, "Why does Marvin know so much?". Alec was the only person to have the Christorical Figure badge for a long time. I _like that shit_. I like objective, informative people and I don't want to see a bunch of babies crying on each other's shoulders because some fucking loser threatened to kill himself.

This event furthered my understanding of where the forums were at, and where I wanted to be. I'll see if I can illustrate this.

The forum's community sits inside a triangle.
At the top is normality, and typical discussion.
The bottom left corner is troll-shielding, and group therapy discussion.
The bottom right is trolling, and outright malicious behavior.

There is a center to this triangle that sits in a gray area. People are treated with respect with an understanding that they have the right to exist, but at the same time, they are allowed to fall, and they're allowed to be criticized and ridiculed for it. There's an understanding that each person's human experience is something different, and the most interesting people are worth observing, but fucking with them to _synthetically_ make them more interesting is wrong. That's why a person like Gail will *never* be funny. She's fake. That's also why someone like AFemininePad is allowed to be on the forum. He's interesting and polite, so there's something to be gained from having him around.

When we have trolls like GamerFood and the Private Discussion join, it slants to the bottom right too much. People act out of character and are more willing to tolerate things that are just kinda dickish.

When you let people publicly sob over something as ridiculous as some Tumblr kid's cry for attention, it makes you look pathetic and breeds the idea that we're here to help people, which isn't the case. As awesome as I think a lot of people here are, we're all in this weird forum that would never exist in an ideal world. Just by being here, you encourage the malicious folk to generate content for attention, and you're in a way responsible for it.

Also, I'm now of the opinion that _nobody_ is here because they're perfectly normal. I'll never have to worry about the top corner of the triangle being too big because it just doesn't exist. This isn't a medical board about human psychology, it's a gossip girls forum for Internet losers.


To elaborate, I do not think all people should be like me. I understand there will be people in every extreme, and in every place between the extremes. People visit the boards for different reasons and they get different things out of it from different people. This is healthy. My point is that the overall culture of the board should strive to be as neutral and emotionally detached as possible. People should feel OK existing on the board without fear of being cannibalized and attacked, but they should understand that public on-topic boards are *not about them* and *not a therapy circlejerk*.

On the opposite end of the spectrum, if you're actively trolling, and going out of your way to set stuff up, you're probably not really that grounded in reality. Regardless of motivations, having trolls on the board causes drama -- see DeagleDad and how people _insist_ that he is somehow every person in Jace's world, or at least scripting them on Gail levels. Every time Jace cries about his dad on stream, people start up a lynch mob and say Ivan Komarov and DD should be banned. This shit's exhausting, and while I welcome content contributors, I would never want to set up the forums to be a trolling circle because it causes conflict I don't want to deal with and that is not healthy for the forums as a whole.


We'll never achieve this weird harmony that I envision, but it's an ideal. It's something I can work towards and so far, expanding and moderating has worked, and it's introduced me to a lot of interesting folk. Growing the board is my priority because it's what I want to do. I don't take sides and I don't fall into groups. Exercising a bias is not the goal.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 5, 2014)

liquidchris4lyfe said:


> I think a lot of people were wanting new content but I don't think they knew what extent it took to get the new content. Even I had to take a step back and go, "Yeah....this is kind of fucked up."



They knew someone was digging through his garbage and acting shady as fuck.


----------



## Seahorses (Nov 5, 2014)

Gensdupays said:


> I suppose in more ways than one, we became the monsters that we fought.


What? So... we became autism?


----------



## Ca Ira (Nov 5, 2014)

In the end, the ones who went as far as to stoop to one low level were us all along.


----------



## blackie toy (Nov 5, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> 14 pages and no one has show the intestinal fortitude to fess up on being a major league ween.
> 
> Funny that a lot of you saying that "this was the right choice" were the same people who were patting Skyraider on the back for digging through Chris' garbage and talking about how much he loathes Barb.



Quite. There's a lot of back-patting going on here. While I agree with what's happening from a policy perspective, I think a lot of the outpouring of support is more of a pile-on reflex than real understanding and appreciation of what the community has been and will be going through as it distances itself from Chris.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Nov 5, 2014)

Poor Choices said:


> Wow a post where you didn't refer to Chris as "Fatty" or display a level of passive aggressiveness like he ran over your dog. You're the last person I expected to be OK with stopping antagonizing Chris. Times are a changin'.



They sure are, fuckwit.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 5, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> They knew someone was digging through his garbage and acting shady as fuck.


I think it was because people knew it was fucked up, but it was the stuff they wouldn't do themselves so they were impressed. 

I think it also has to do with the perspective at the time. People wanted to see these documents, he had the documents, and they weren't going to NOT look at them just because he went into the trash. 

For another example: I think about 75% of the people here can agree that what Bluespike did was borderline crazy. He was a 13 year old boy who had phone sex with Chris, he pretended to be two people at the same time, and made Chris do some unsavory things for nothing. So yeah, Bluespike is one of those people a lot of people can say "yeah, he went too far"... but that doesn't stop us from listening to the Bluespike call and watching "Jullaaaaay" videos.


----------



## Datiko (Nov 5, 2014)

4Macie said:


> I think it was because people knew it was fucked up, but it was the stuff they wouldn't do themselves so they were impressed.
> 
> I think it also has to do with the perspective at the time. People wanted to see these documents, he had the documents, and they weren't going to NOT look at them just because he went into the trash.
> 
> For another example: I think about 75% of the people here can agree that what Bluespike did was borderline crazy. He was a 13 year old boy who had phone sex with Chris, he pretended to be two people at the same time, and made Chris do some unsavory things for nothing. So yeah, Bluespike is one of those people a lot of people can say "yeah, he went too far"... but that doesn't stop us from listening to the Bluespike call and watching "Jullaaaaay" videos.



Nail on the head.  The information was interesting even if the means of obtaining it were pretty shifty.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 5, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Funny that a lot of you saying that "this was the right choice" were the same people who were patting Skyraider on the back for digging through Chris' garbage and talking about how much he loathes Barb.



So? Skyraider's dumpster diving unearthed some interesting (and some really lame, to be perfectly honest) stuff and gave us something new to talk about during long stretches of low activity. It's not inconsistent to appreciate that and at the same time recognize how unhealthy it is to manipulate Chris, especially in his current emotional state, to the extent some people have done.


----------



## bradsternum (Nov 5, 2014)

You mean to say it's _wrong_ to dig around in an autistic man's trash? Well, excuse me.


----------



## TheJukku (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd just like to point out that Mr Smith's spontaneous bullshit got better content out of chris than this entire inner circle effort.


----------



## niggers (Nov 5, 2014)

like i really don't mind the trash raiding. is it creepy? hell yeah. but it's still trash. noone is going to be hurt be seeing what chris got in algerbra a decade ago or whatever. maybe all the times i've poached furniture from my apartment dumpster during college catching up to me, but if its gonna be hauled off, might as well make a use of it.

 the difference between digging up some old garbage and creating a whole network of fictional people to create fictional drama is clear, at least to me. both are stalking (*hell this website could be said to revolve around stalking*) but theres a line you cross, especially when the results of your epic plans are as piss poor as the catherine video.


----------



## bradsternum (Nov 5, 2014)

93532 said:


> like i really don't mind the trash raiding. is it creepy? hell yeah. but it's still trash. noone is going to be hurt be seeing what chris got in algerbra a decade ago or whatever. maybe all the times i've poached furniture from my apartment dumpster during college catching up to me, but if its gonna be hauled off, might as well make a use of it.
> 
> the difference between digging up some old garbage and creating a whole network of fictional people to create fictional drama is clear, at least to me. both are stalking (*hell this website could be said to revolve around stalking*) but theres a line you cross, especially when the results of your epic plans are as piss poor as the catherine video.



It's a weird personal boundary. I don't know why, because you're right, someone threw it out. But when I see people digging through trash, it drives me insane.


----------



## DX10 (Nov 5, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> On one hand, I'm pissed that the weens sunk to a new low by making fake gal-pal emails that basically broke him. But on the other hand...maybe there's hope for Chris. This forum is proof that there are still people who do genuinely care about Chris. The steel plated heart...I thought Chris was pathetic at first, but I realize now that he isn't pathetic, the weens are. There's something admirable in Chris, the way life has torn him in every which direction, yet he never gave up when you get down to it. Every time he said he would give up, he showed us that he still had some fight in him.



I think that while Chris is the ultimate cautionary tale in parenting, he might also be the ultimate testament to the undying determination of the human spirit. He's a fuck-up, but despite all that he has kept gunning for over three decades now, no matter how much shit he's been handed throughout his life. Isn't that just incredible? No matter how low he might sink, he's still going at it and living day-to-day regardless of his gripes. I think that takes some guts, conscious or unconscious, to do. I know that I've nearly given up over less than Chris has been through in the past.


----------



## niggers (Nov 5, 2014)

bradsternum said:


> It's a weird personal boundary. I don't know why, because you're right, someone threw it out. But when I see people digging through trash, it drives me insane.



like if they were digging through more recent stuff maybe i'd agree. bills, letters, prescription bottles etc etc can all contain personal info - and sometimes valuable info. i think its the fact that it's not just trash, but ancient trash that makes me okay with it.


----------



## Blue Max (Nov 5, 2014)

The whole thing to me has been sociology top to bottom.  I've never done more than read or potentially offer ideas in regards to Chris, so I'm not Inner Circle nor have any desire to be there, but I'd figured out much of this (and probably have small parts of it wrong.)

Truth is, trolling may have legitimately improved Chris' life:


It has exposed him to thousands of people who aren't hostile to him and potentially may offer him an out in the not too distant future.

I suspect that it challenged his own opinions of his sexuality.  Crudely done, sure, but if he's a transsexual or homosexual--Trolling has largely revealed that he may be mistaken on it.

We've posted and critiqued his works.
Many of us donated in wake of tragedies in his life.
Chris appears to be financially reliant on us.
Chris is often wrong and least has a contrasting voice to ignore when he's wrong.
This doesn't mean that people should try to cause him emotional harm or mental torment.  But at the same time, CWC is also culpable for his actions--he has made death threats, used a prostitute, run down a business owner with his car, and none of these things were created by Trolls.

And to be honest, we're all here because he asked us.
He decided that one day, he was going to create a comic based on Sonic and Pikachu.  He saw that he was viewed negatively, so he decided to post an image of him having bizarre yoga with a female acquaintance.  He even created his own wikipedia to tout his characters--I mean the guy worked on outreach for awhile.  Even today, he's still Ebay / Craiglisting.

I don't want to deal the guy emotional harm, but I question the narrative that Trolling is necessarily bad.  What other way is there to force CWC to confront his own shadow?  He has received years of manipulation and now is beginning to understand that ancient art of "having a job".   We are the only hope he's got--no trolls, and CWC is probably on the streets.

So we can feel bad for pushing him too far, but I think we've been a force for good.  I regret things like Bluespike, but understanding a somewhat pathetic man adds insight into the human condition.  We'll never be that man, nor do we want to be, but what about looking at a respectful distance?


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2014)

Trolling, by definition, has never improved Chris' life. Paying attention to Chris' public outlets and interacting with him via sales is not trolling.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Nov 5, 2014)

Trolling has improved Chris' life as much as bad parenting improved Honey Boo-Boo's; it thrust him into the spotlight and brought him an audience, but his life wouldn't be in the state it was now if he never experienced it.


----------



## Fantasma (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel weird I guess. Like instead of all forumers watching Chris together, some of them were actually producers of the "show". Mind you, the show was being advertised as "Based on a real life events".


----------



## pickletickle (Nov 5, 2014)

Fantasma said:


> I feel weird I guess. Like instead of all forumers watching Chris together, some of them were actually producers of the "show". Mind you, the show was being advertised as "Based on a real life events".


we were sold a PBS documentary and given Jersey Shore instead


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Nov 6, 2014)

Alright, I ain't reading through 14-15 pages, so I'll blindly put in my two-cents having only skimmed through a few posts. We should be to Chris what The Watchers from Highlander are to the immortals: We observe and record, but never interfere.


----------



## yaluj (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't disagree with any of the trolling plans, but I don't see any lulz here. I think I still follow Chris out of habit. Do the upper level trolls think there is any more lulz to milk? I don't see it.


  I think; however, moralfagging isn't a good reason to stop trolling Chris. "Everyone he knows is a troll wah wah" So? Did you come in thinking we were here to make Chris feel good?

  Or is it simply that you thought hurting Chris wasn't as bad before as it's become? I don't think the amount we're hurting chris has really changed. Unless you've just had a change of heart, and you think hurting Chris at all is bad, that I think would be a good reason to do what you're doing.


----------



## Rogowski (Nov 6, 2014)

So the wiki will be taken down as well eventually? If so, I suggest an archive be made on a website like archive.md


----------



## timtommy (Nov 6, 2014)

Blue Max said:


> The whole thing to me has been sociology top to bottom.  I've never done more than read or potentially offer ideas in regards to Chris, so I'm not Inner Circle nor have any desire to be there, but I'd figured out much of this (and probably have small parts of it wrong.)
> 
> Truth is, trolling may have legitimately improved Chris' life:
> 
> ...



I often ponder whether Chris would have been better off had he never been discovered. I think the financial point is valid. He has gotten several thousand dollars on the basis of his e-fame. That is not trivial. 

As for the rest of it: Chris lives in a weird fictional universe created by trolls. Something akin to a comic book or fairy tale. With supervillains and damsels in distress. Fear and love. But it's fake, and Chris never wins. Because the thing he wants from that world is for him to crush his enemies, win a damsel, and be universally loved and admired. The fictional world can't provide that, because that would have to extend into the real world. 

The only reality underlying it is a ridiculously awkward guy living in rural Virginia with an elderly hoarding mother. Which is a depressing existence and one that seems to depress Chris as well. 

It is kind of like the "is it better to have loved and lost question?". Literally, in the sense that he has had a fairly long list of "sweethearts" in the fictional universe. But even with non-sweetheart trolls, he was given a lot of windmills to tilt at, with all the accompanying hope and emotion that goes with that.

So if I phrase it that way, it seems obvious that the trolling has been a net positive.

But then I think about how shitty it would be if I had been trolled like Chris. 

But then I think that my life has been fairly pleasant, if unspectacular, so replacing it with the trolling universe is not the same for me as it was for Chris.

But then I think how much he has resented the trolls and the trolling.

So I don't have a satisfactory answer to that question. I am left with only this conclusion. Asking whether Chris would have been better off had he never put Sonichu on the internet is like asking if he would have been better off being a farmer in ancient Babylonia. His life would be so different that comparison is almost impossible. 

And there are a lot of people who have gotten a lot of amusement out of it. Trolling Chris has brought net happiness into the world. That's a justification most people won't touch because it has a fairly icky ring to it, and that logic can be extended into some fairly unpleasant places. But I think it is one a lot of us use subconsciously, whether we admit it or not.


----------



## Gay Scientologist (Nov 6, 2014)

The Truman Show analogy is very interesting, in that much like the show, there have been cases where his life is "semi-controlled" by other people. Everything centred on him (obviously), but it took years for both Truman and Chris to really catch on. Truman realized things were up once blatant fuckups in reality became too obvious for him to ignore. Chris began to shrink back once he realized that thousands of trolls were carefully documenting and trying to control much of what he did. The comics ended because he knew that he no longer really had control over them. (it's obvious that from the start he made them with himself as the central character with unlimited power, but as soon as the real world impacted on this he no longer found it satisfying to continue with). 

Fact of the matter is that despite the community built around him becoming much more self-aware, Chris can never leave this. He's always going to be "/the/ fat autistic manchild" who will always be the textbook example of naive internet buffoonery and trolling taken to a logical extreme. People will continue to watch him, some will try to fuck with him, but in the end he can't leave like Truman did. He has no idea how normal people interact. And most of his interactions have turned out badly (probably half of the people he "knows" or has met aren't even real) and while they give exposure, it is only to obsessives on the internet who seek to influence his life. Point is that he can't see what is out of the ordinary because he has never really had opportunities in which he could learn how to distinguish them, a fact which seems distressing to him because while he knows there are evidently massive faults in his life, he is incapable of being able to accurately identify them. What's depressing is that he will eventually die (or vanish), and when he does, the last dumps of information will come out and then we will be left with an extremely bad taste in the mouth.


----------



## ThePlatformMaster (Nov 6, 2014)

It's time for me to come out of the woodwork because I want to finally express my thoughts.

I've lurked this forum on and off almost since its inception. I've followed Chris for even longer.

In fact, you could even say I was one of his "original" trolls in that I have followed him since the creation of his Encyclopedia Dramatica page. I was even part of the first ever batch of Sonichu "fan mail" sent to him. The MS Paint pictures I sent have never been featured and I have never been recognized. But I've never cared about that and never will.

This post is mostly directed at the "hardcore" trolls and those who take pride in being part of the "cool kids club" Inner Circle.

What has happened to Chris is disgusting. It has gone from humorous and creative trolling and pranking to a horrifying obsession. This trolling shit HAS. TO. STOP.

His trolls can try to rationalize it all they want and claim that "oh well Chris is a terrible person!". How? How is he so horrible that he deserves to have almost all aspects of his life tainted and controlled by demented strangers? Because he was raised slightly racist? Because he has a mental disability? Because he has weird quirks and kinks and a temper and is often a public nuisance? Fuck that. If you "valiant" trolls are so concerned with punishing terrible people, why not go after neo-Nazis? Why not go after legitimate pedophiles? I'll tell you why you don't. Because you're cowards. Chris is an easy target with whom you have no fear of reprisal. If you cross the wrong person on a Nazi message board, they could potentially find you and they could fucking end you. Chris, at best, would make a video where he shouted your trollsona's name. Because you are, at the root of it, tormenting a mentally challenged person.

The joke of it all? Most of you are "retarded" and/or "outcasts" in one way or another, yourselves! From lurking this forum for so long, I have seen countless posts that say "well I have aspergers and..." or "well I'm autistic but..." or "I'm fat" or "I have no friends" or "I'm a basement dweller" or "I've never touched a girl". Therefore, following and picking on Chris makes you feel better about yourselves. The trolls are finally "part" of something with a common enemy.  I'm not saying this is true of all trolls/observers, but certainly a good number of them. These trolls/weens are so pathetic in their every day lives that they relish the chance to make a name for themselves somewhere.

And really, you have to be pathetic on some level to genuinely derive enjoyment out of the torture and suffering that Chris has been put through.

I am not against trolling. In fact, the opposite. When done creatively and subtly, it's hilarious. I loved the early days of Chris' trolling. Where he was just bumbling around and nudged into a certain direction and then you watch him flail over it. For example, some trolling wins:

- The original "fan art" from the "masturbatin and squirtin'" era. Subtle and creative.
- Jimmy Hill. Chris' magnum opus is stolen and bootlegged in England. Hilarious.
- The Real Christian Weston Chandler. Again, subtle at first and when Chris found out what was happening, he flipped.

Some absolute fucking fails:

- BlueSpike. Oh man, fuck that kid. Try and justify his trolling all you want, he was still just some demented little psycho who giggled gleefully as Chris shoved medallion pieces into his ass. The audio from that call made me genuinely angry. Not to mention, of course, sitting and listening to Chris masturbate for hours. I have never watched the Julay sex tape. Why would I want to?
- Kacey. You guys are applauding this? The Real Christian Weston Chandler was all you needed in that saga. You did not need another failure of a "sweetheart" who was simply around to emotionally scar Chris. Not to mention the fact that she is a mean, fat and ugly hambeast. You insult Chris for being fat and mean, yet you're just fine with Kacey? Not to mention the fact she failed on so many levels during her calls.
- Pretending that Chris' high school friends hate him. Fuck you. You're wrecking one of the only treasured memories this guy has left of his life. What's next, are you going to orchestrate some way for him to discover a doctored "Diary of Robert Franklin Chandler Jr." that details how much he actually hated his own son and wanted to abort him? I wouldn't put it past you weeny fucks.

Those are just a few examples of the good and the bad.

Chris has always been his greatest troll. And Chris has always been more hilarious when left to his own devices, or when gently nudged into another direction. Not when he's being screamed at over the telephone with shit like "WHY ARE YOU SO FAT WHY DON'T YOU GET A JOB YOU CAN'T EVEN SUPPORT YOURSELF YOU'RE ON WELFARE". And good lord, I cannot take another fake girlfriend. Holy shit. I look back fondly upon Chris' own accounts of his Love Quest failures depicted in the Sonichu comics. I loathe the troll-influenced bullshit from later issues.

Trolling Chris has gone so far beyond being funny that I now feel like I want to join his stupid "Troll Busters" bullshit and find the people responsible. I genuinely feel sorry for Chris and wish he could be free of all of this. You have destroyed a mentally challenged man. He's beaten, he's broken, he's depressed, he's pathetic. Nice work, heroes. Thank goodness you stopped the menace of the Crazy Pacer.

tldr: Keep the CWCKI if you want, but remove all the fake, misleading bullshit. Stop the fucking trolling. It's been 7 years, move on. I have followed him a lot longer than most of you and I am so sick of this bullshit.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

ThePlatformMaster said:


> and wanted to abort him?



I thought he had been.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Nov 6, 2014)

bradsternum said:


> It's a weird personal boundary. I don't know why, because you're right, someone threw it out. But when I see people digging through trash, it drives me insane.



i spent a summer doing archaeology field work. Despite what Indiana Jones wants you to think, it's 95% digging up people's trash and hoping you find fossilized poops. Because of this digging through trash seems strangely normal to me.


----------



## yaluj (Nov 6, 2014)

Chuggernaut said:


> i spent a summer doing archaeology field work. Despite what Indiana Jones wants you to think, it's 95% digging up people's trash and hoping you find fossilized poops. Because of this digging through trash seems strangely normal to me.


Shit fossils, Randy. *glug*


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 6, 2014)

ThePlatformMaster said:


> It's time for me to come out of the woodwork because I want to finally express my thoughts.
> 
> I've lurked this forum on and off almost since its inception. I've followed Chris for even longer.
> 
> ...



When you feel like you've ranted long enough to require a tl;dr at the end, it is usually best to delete all you've written and just go with the concluding summary.


----------



## champthom (Nov 6, 2014)

There's a lot of discussion about trolling in general and I feel like chiming in. 

I see that some people are upset there was essentially an "Inner Circle" on here. What initially happened was some of the people involved in the trolling would PM staff members, though who they PMed frequently changed, and it made sense to have a board than to go back and forth in PMs. I didn't set up the board but I was okay with the idea with it as it was mostly restricted to staff, so they could discuss how material was to be dropped on the forum, Alec and Marvin, as they have experience and can discuss how to do things smartly, and then the people actually involved in the trolling. 

Here's the issue though - a lot of people came very late to Chris. A lot of people on here probably didn't find Chris until at most 2010, when Chris was pretty much in his last breaths. There are people who might see how there was a time when Chris was releasing multiple videos a day and doing comics every day or so and wishing they could have been there. I think some of the staff wanted to get in on it and so their role was more than just discussing logistics of releasing content. I think most people here would like to be in that position if it was allowed to them. In any case though, it was not an arbitrary process of selecting who got in and it was mostly on a need-to-know basis. 

Re: the trash thing - here's what bothered me about it. It wasn't so much the actual act of digging through Chris's trash, but rather posting what they found on the Internet and people fawning over it. It's the desperation that some of us have for new content that leads us to think a crumpled worksheet from high school as being as valuable as a video would be in Chris's prime. 

Also, a few thoughts:


ThePlatformMaster said:


> - BlueSpike. Oh man, fuck that kid. Try and justify his trolling all you want, he was still just some demented little psycho who giggled gleefully as Chris shoved medallion pieces into his ass. The audio from that call made me genuinely angry. Not to mention, of course, sitting and listening to Chris masturbate for hours. I have never watched the Julay sex tape. Why would I want to?



Remember - BlueSpike was a 13 year old who was in a group of 18-22 year olds, people significantly older than them. I'm not saying what he did was right, but I feel like he was trying to impress us and some of his anger on Chris was from him being egged on to get stuff like the various audio from him. At the time, it was sorta funny to think what Chris would be like masturbating and that maybe he would be embarrassed but that certainly wasn't the case. I think that's the last time they went with nudes or whatever. 



ThePlatformMaster said:


> - Kacey. You guys are applauding this? The Real Christian Weston Chandler was all you needed in that saga. You did not need another failure of a "sweetheart" who was simply around to emotionally scar Chris. Not to mention the fact that she is a mean, fat and ugly hambeast. You insult Chris for being fat and mean, yet you're just fine with Kacey? Not to mention the fact she failed on so many levels during her calls.



I think Liquid would have been enough, but at the time, it was okay to be mean to Chris and people wanted to see Chris cry and be belittled. Threads on /cwc/ used to be like "Someone needs to finally put Chris in his place!" and that was a common opinion, and Kacey sort of did that. I don't quite recall what happened with her, I think either it was decided to throw in a sweetheart to get some more stuff out of Chris or I think she tried to wedge herself in.



ThePlatformMaster said:


> - Pretending that Chris' high school friends hate him. Fuck you. You're wrecking one of the only treasured memories this guy has left of his life. What's next, are you going to orchestrate some way for him to discover a doctored "Diary of Robert Franklin Chandler Jr." that details how much he actually hated his own son and wanted to abort him? I wouldn't put it past you weeny fucks.



This is the tactic that I really disliked, to be honest. It's incredibly easy to impersonate someone Chris knows because he usually never questions the validity of the person or he sets a low standard of identity (like "show me a photo" and you send them a photo you did a Google image search on). It doesn't always work, like when Chris is talking to three different people claiming to be Megan, but I think it can have bad repercussions. Like I said, I know Mimms was getting pissed off that someone was impersonating him when he just wants to move on and do his own thing. 

I realize that some of you upset this happen. I apologize for that, I feel like there were places I should have set my foot down to stop some of the behavior that went on. It was just my attitude though that I didn't want to be a buzzkill and cockblock people from trolling Chris. I know a lot of you wish Chris released more content and I figured that these people were willing to take a risk trolling, and they were smart enough to ask for assistance so why stop them? I feel like I didn't want to be an asshole who refused to allow someone to get content when they were willing to cooperate. I realize that people are upset this was secretive but I think it's worth applauding Null for bringing this out into the open, when it easily could have been done without any sort of public notification, so we can have these sort of discussions so we don't repeat our mistakes again.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 6, 2014)

Retreading old arguments over BlueSpike is getting off topic a bit. Plus it has been done to death. Try to keep the focus more on the trolling and issues at hand, please.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 6, 2014)

ThePlatformMaster said:


> I was 13 years old once.
> 
> However, when I was 13 years old, I knew it was mean and disgusting to pick on the mentally challenged.



Well good for you, Mother Theresa. But when I was thirteen year old I was basically Hitler. Kids can be brutal at that age. It's lame and boring and old as shit and a really tiring debate that we shouldn't be having anymore at this point.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

Himawari said:


> I can tell who basically all those black bars are.  So that whole bombshell at this time last year, when we found out that Chris' high school gal-pals never really cared for him and we're just pretending to be his friends out of pity/because Bob/the school made them?  That was all fake?  Dude, not cool.  It's one thing to convince Chris something's true for a short while just to see his tardrage over it (though even that's pretty low), but to not clue in the Christorians that it was all a ruse, having them think for a whole year that it was actually a thing that happened?  A year that we've been going around with that info thinking it was a true event, and not letting us know until it was too deep-rooted in Christory to ever completely go back on?  The hell were you thinking??  Chris' entire life is documented on the CWCki, and it's bad enough for him with all the true stuff on there, but ruining him even more by fabricating stories behind past friendships and presenting it as truth??  Haven't there been instances of Chris consulting the CWCki himself to jog his memory on his own life?  Now he's going to be convinced forever that these girls never cared about him, and if, by some off-chance, they ever tried to reconnect with him he'll never let that happen.



The CWCki should probably be updated now to indicate that those e-mails, while based on truth, were sent by trolls.


----------



## yaluj (Nov 6, 2014)

Satan said:


> Well good for you, Mother Theresa. But when I was thirteen year old I was basically Hitler. Kids can be brutal at that age. It's lame and boring and old as shit and a really tiring debate that we shouldn't be having anymore at this point.


I did massacre a lot of jws when I was 13. Kids.

edit: niggas dislikin cause they jealous. prove u isn't. u wont

edit 2: Shoutout to my niggas Danger and The Nameless One. Stay gangsta


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Nov 6, 2014)

Satan said:


> Well good for you, Mother Theresa. But when I was thirteen year old I was basically Hitler.



But then you grew up and became... Satan.


----------



## Elbe (Nov 6, 2014)

Satan did nothing wrong.


----------



## jackopalkia (Nov 6, 2014)

ThePlatformMaster said:


> Honestly, I really don't give a fuck about any excuse people will try to offer for BlueSpike.
> 
> I was 13 years old once.
> 
> ...



Dude you need to chill the fuck out seriously.

Honestly I can admit I joined in 2011! did not join the forums and actively post my thoughts untill later this year

The bluespike thing was to far... but those 18-22 year olds groomed that child to do their bidding!

You can argue that's no excuse but each kid is different in growing up and finding their place among their friends

There was a lot of things I thought was wrong with a lot of this trolling and that is my opinion and others will disagree with that and that is fine but everyone has expressed great points in this thread tonight.

Just don't get your panties in a knot and start raging at everyone


----------



## LOLlolcow (Nov 6, 2014)

Holdek said:


> The CWCki should probably be updated now to indicate that those e-mails, while based on truth, were sent by trolls.


http://sonichu.com/cwcki/Gal_pal#Betrayal
Done.
I'm not the greatest wiki editor, so if someone wants to elaborate or something then feel free.

Edit: and the Catherine article http://sonichu.com/cwcki/Catherine

Higher ups: if I'm overstepping my bounds, then just let me know. The cwcki is kind of confusing these days.


----------



## likeabadgirlshould (Nov 6, 2014)

This is so confusing.. What is real and what isn't real? :/


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Nov 6, 2014)

I remember at one point a long time ago, people mentioned how the "Inner Circle" at the time basically recycled the same plotlines into every "Saga". There'd be a fake girlfriend or a troll and something would happen to the PS3.

I'm half expecting that we'll find out that "Catherine" was attempting to get his PSN password this whole time.


----------



## likeabadgirlshould (Nov 6, 2014)

If the whole last year has been troll fabrications I am so disapointed in those people.


----------



## Cotton Puddings (Nov 6, 2014)

null is a cool guy who doesn't afraid of anything

i hope everything goes smoothly here on out for you guys and this forum


----------



## Valus (Nov 6, 2014)

I haven't read every post in this thread, but I hope someone tells Chris the truth about his high school gal pals being trolls... His life isn't going to get better anyway, and at least this would be something kind of positive.


----------



## Bragorboats (Nov 6, 2014)

Looking back at the email, I'll say what a few people have echoed. Chris' galpals saying they never liked him was like a nuclear bomb for him. Now I've learned that it was all a set-up, yeah, it's a lot less epic. I do have to say though, I had absolutely no inkling that the galpal email was  a fabrication. I've just read it again and it seems so natural.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

SpaceAce said:


> I don't really speak up unless I have something to say that I think no one else would say or notice, which is why my post count will probably never rise about the single digits, but I would like to speak my mind here.
> 
> I've been following Chris's antics for years, more years than most. I found him (quite accidentally) when I was being stalked, sexually harassed and threatened by someone with autism and, as a filthy neurological normie, was attempting to understand the disorder. I quietly watched the early trolling days, seeing so much of my tormenter in Chris I absolutely delighted in every moment that brought his ego down, every online discussion about how fed up others were with his attitude and was relieved to know I wasn't alone or insane by being frustrated with that kind of behavior.
> I never said a word, I never 'liked' a video, I never attempted to contact him, I would just come home after a long day of discussing my stalker's behavior with my professors and watch a video, read the outrage and breath a sigh of relief that I wasn't so alone.
> ...



Extrapolating any kind of general answers from Null's comments is a dead end.


----------



## DX10 (Nov 6, 2014)

Bragorboats said:


> Looking back at the email, I'll say what a few people have echoed. Chris' galpals saying they never liked him was like a nuclear bomb for him. Now I've learned that it was all a set-up, yeah, it's a lot less epic. I do have to say though, I had absolutely no inkling that the galpal email was  a fabrication. I've just read it again and it seems so natural.



Impersonation on the internet is a very scary thing; when you have no reason to suspect it, you tend not to notice it. Imagine how taken by it Chris must have been. I can't fathom what went through the minds of these people, though. *What *did you want to gain by literally deceiving the entire CWC-following community into thinking these people were real, along with Chris? Considering how far it's gone, I don't get the impression the lid would ever have been popped. This web of sockpuppet-people is almost on par with his own cooked up self-centered universe. It's uncomprehensible.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 6, 2014)

It seems the consensus is the new Chris content just wasn't funny anymore, and I guess that means I was the only one finding it so, except for the eBay nonsense.

Frankly seeing that Chris video (I love you Catherine) really cheered me up on a night where I was staying in some crap hotel and a bunch of hooligans were having a party right outside.

Whatever though, everyone is justified in deciding to pull the plug on the operation. They just need to keep the mole in the Facebook friends list so we can keep up with his real life shenanigans, which I am utterly convinced will go on forever.


----------



## snowflake3114 (Nov 6, 2014)

This is all pretty heavy. I wholeheartedly agree that Chris does need to learn the truth about those e-mails and Catherine, but I doubt he'll outright believe it. He's been hit with a lot of legit bad news enough that he seems to accept it all to a degree. I didn't believe he was really depressed when I watched the Mr. Smith video, but connecting the past year's events together puts it all in a new light for me.

I'm not exactly thrilled to know that as a spectator of Christory in action, that there were troll-fueled fabrications. Especially of those that's putting Chris off the deep-end in a terrible way. But if there is one thing I can be happy about all of this is that we finally know the truth. Just like it says, leave it up to Chris to provide the trolling entertainment.


----------



## exball (Nov 6, 2014)

likeabadgirlshould said:


> This is so confusing.. What is real and what isn't real? :/


We're all just figments of Chris' imagination.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 6, 2014)

snowflake3114 said:


> This is all pretty heavy. I wholeheartedly agree that Chris does need to learn the truth about those e-mails and Catherine


Are you joking? A bunch of people have said this, but I think it would just harm him further if he knew. His paranoia is already through the roof, and you want to boost it further? He's already snapping pictures of people he thinks are troll spies.
Look, at some point Chris is going to be on his own and he's going to have to deal with people from the real world. We shouldn't cripple his ability to do so any more than we already have.


----------



## champthom (Nov 6, 2014)

Kosher Dill said:


> Are you joking? A bunch of people have said this, but I think it would just harm him further if he knew. His paranoia is already through the roof, and you want to boost it further? He's already snapping pictures of people he thinks are troll spies.
> Look, at some point Chris is going to be on his own and he's going to have to deal with people from the real world. We shouldn't cripple his ability to do so any more than we already have.



I've thought about what Chris would do if a friend of his was in fact a troll, but this is probably magnitudes worse as we're not just talking about one or two fake people but a whole web of personas that made up Chris's social network. Some people have described Chris's life as a real life version of "The Truman Show" which I think is pretty apt based on my experience. I think though that the recent revelations that it's probably more so than my experience - instead of just one or two people trolling Chris, you had his entire social life nearly completely controlled. I think if that happened to anyone, they would probably lose it and I think the same might happen with Chris. Though probably one of the admirable things about Chris is that he's delusional but that keeps him from cracking. I imagine he might just do some mental gymnastics about how Catherine was real but someone was pretending to be her at some points and he was talking to people he did in fact know and they were real except trolls intercepted the messages...you get the idea. Some people would probably kill themselves if they had what was done to Chris but Chris has a power of delusion that lets him brush off a lot of the major stuff like this. He can't get over people calling him gay but the love of his life turns out to be fake and he's like "Oh, well what obviously happened is...".


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 6, 2014)

It's ok. We'll hear more as the piercing gets interesting.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

Chris is going to find out about this one way or the other, at some point.  The cat's out of the bag now, and the damage is done.  It's just a matter of when.  He could already know; this thread _is_ viewable to guests.

From this point forward the only good that can be achieved is to just stop fucking with the guy so much.


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone told CWC that the galpal betrayal was fake? Maybe there's a chance to undo some of the damage to his heart level.


----------



## autism420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Rumor has it that the infected piercing has been removed.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Nov 6, 2014)

As it's always been the best stuff Chris releases is things he decided to do on his own.

I think it's good you have done this because as long as Chris thinks he has friends he isn't going to make an effort to make real ones and he finally has a (slim) chance of finding some now he has started socializing within the LGBTQ community.


----------



## Panzer IV (Nov 6, 2014)

Skeealator said:


> Has anyone told CWC that the galpal betrayal was fake? Maybe there's a chance to undo some of the damage to his heart level.



Don't waste your time.
During the different sagas all these years, hundreds of whiteknights, even trolls, told chris that every single one of his girlfriends were a fraud and he didn't believe them.

edit: wops, I don't know why I have read catherine instead of galpals, sorry (but almost same thing)


----------



## timtommy (Nov 6, 2014)

champthom said:


> I've thought about what Chris would do if a friend of his was in fact a troll, but this is probably magnitudes worse as we're not just talking about one or two fake people but a whole web of personas that made up Chris's social network. Some people have described Chris's life as a real life version of "The Truman Show" which I think is pretty apt based on my experience. I think though that the recent revelations that it's probably more so than my experience - instead of just one or two people trolling Chris, you had his entire social life nearly completely controlled. I think if that happened to anyone, they would probably lose it and I think the same might happen with Chris. Though probably one of the admirable things about Chris is that he's delusional but that keeps him from cracking. I imagine he might just do some mental gymnastics about how Catherine was real but someone was pretending to be her at some points and he was talking to people he did in fact know and they were real except trolls intercepted the messages...you get the idea. Some people would probably kill themselves if they had what was done to Chris but Chris has a power of delusion that lets him brush off a lot of the major stuff like this. He can't get over people calling him gay but the love of his life turns out to be fake and he's like "Oh, well what obviously happened is...".



Well the trollling has been so constant it is like a TV series, not a movie. If this week's episode doesn't turn out the way he wants, all he has to do is wait a week until the next episode comes out. Maybe it will be better. 

Also I think he benefits from suspension of disbelief. He finds someone who is pleasant to correspond with or talk to, so he goes ahead and does that. The positive feelings he gets from that are genuine. so he rolls with it as long as he can.


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Nov 6, 2014)

DX10 said:


> It's uncomprehensible.



Me fail English? That's unpossible


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 6, 2014)

Skeealator said:


> Has anyone told CWC that the galpal betrayal was fake? Maybe there's a chance to undo some of the damage to his heart level.


I think, and it was a few pages back, that the overall thing with the galpals not really being his galpals wasn't the fake part. It was that people found out that they weren't as close to Chris has he claims and then pretended to be those galpals to message Chris about a missed reunion and other stuff. There might have been a fake email between a fake galpal and forum users that made it through, but overall, these girls were not Chris's friend as much as he told us they were. Remember, he ate lunch with them 2-3 times a week and had two classes with them throughout the week; and that was 99% of their interaction together. Barb invited them to his bday party twice and he pretty much forced himself into another girl's bday party. Chris raged at graduation and only one girl came to comfort him and only one girl danced with him at prom or whatever it was.

Oh, and don't forget that Chris had some of these girls added on facebook already and he harassed them so much after this 'info drop' that they told him off and blocked him.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 6, 2014)

Skeealator said:


> Has anyone told CWC that the galpal betrayal was fake? Maybe there's a chance to undo some of the damage to his heart level.


Heh, ok, so, it's actually kind of the opposite.

The galpals weren't his friends? True. Chris had damage to his heart level about that issue? False.

Any messages from the galpals to Chris about it are probably fake, but the original story, in that they were specifically requested to hang out with Chris and pretend to be his friend, was true. Chris was told about it from a solidly legit source, like Barb or someone. Chris is aware, factually, that they weren't his friends in the first place, but he's desperately trying to undo that.

It's one of the more sad parts about this, because if a troll is a dick to Chris, Chris can just out him as a troll and say "aha! it wasn't real! you're a sad troll!" But here there's no out for Chris in this situation, yet he thinks there is one.


----------



## MrsFrizzle (Nov 6, 2014)

Chris's own content has been amazing in the past few months. His eBay adventures alone have been entertaining. 

I follow several lolcows pretty faithfully, and though the rest are professional (to some extent) content providers (bloggers, etc.) with a constant stream of shit to mock, there is just so much pure ridiculousness and self-importance in the antics Chris gets up to on his own that they're worth the wait.


----------



## Picklechu (Nov 6, 2014)

So, now that I've had time to sleep on this and think it over, I feel I can wrap my head around things.

I've been watching Chris for years, but I finally joined the board earlier this year. I was quite happy with the "no trolling plans" rule, and the fact that it seemed to be enforced was a definite plus. I'm really disappointed with T and S (if we still don't want to reveal any names) for keeping up a generally unfunny fabrication for so long. I'm not really weirded out by the papers and stuff from high school, as S could have been part of a cleanup/restoration or garbage removal crew, and it's not illegal (it would have been weird, however, if it was recent trash from outside of the rental house or something). I began having my suspicions when the CD dropped, but I thought there was a slim possibility that we did have a Wallflower situation. What _does _bother me, however, is the impersonation of the gal-pals, as well as the same old tired, fake heatsweet thing being done for the millionth time in such a weenish way, as well as this web that's been placed around Chris. It's just not funny anymore, and it's probably best that he just be observed, as many f us thought was being done.

Chris is going to find out about all of this eventually, but I think most would agree that it's best to do a slow withdrawal, as just pulling the rug out from under his feet may lead to even worse things for him. A slow withdrawal and a January info dump is likely the best outcome for everyone.


----------



## Apocalypso (Nov 6, 2014)

Christ-Chan said:


> Also, since you said you hoped Chris took out the piercing prepare to read a lot of messages declaring it as fact.



I'll wait in anticipation for that.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Nov 6, 2014)

champthom said:


> I've thought about what Chris would do if a friend of his was in fact a troll, but this is probably magnitudes worse as we're not just talking about one or two fake people but a whole web of personas that made up Chris's social network. Some people have described Chris's life as a real life version of "The Truman Show" which I think is pretty apt based on my experience. I think though that the recent revelations that it's probably more so than my experience - instead of just one or two people trolling Chris, you had his entire social life nearly completely controlled. I think if that happened to anyone, they would probably lose it and I think the same might happen with Chris. Though probably one of the admirable things about Chris is that he's delusional but that keeps him from cracking. I imagine he might just do some mental gymnastics about how Catherine was real but someone was pretending to be her at some points and he was talking to people he did in fact know and they were real except trolls intercepted the messages...you get the idea. Some people would probably kill themselves if they had what was done to Chris but Chris has a power of delusion that lets him brush off a lot of the major stuff like this. He can't get over people calling him gay but the love of his life turns out to be fake and he's like "Oh, well what obviously happened is...".


It's pretty astounding all the stuff that's happened to Chris, I remember on the old image boards there were things like people posting funny messages weens left on his answering machine or posting his email details, anecdotally when Chris used to regularly make youtube videos I sent him a private message and another youtube account quickly sent me a message replying to it.

Maybe if Chris finally wises up he can write a autobiography of his life up till now, I think a lot of people would be interested in a real life Truman Show.


----------



## OhLordy (Nov 6, 2014)

Was Anna that was commenting on chris's facebook posts a troll or real person? What ever happened to her?


----------



## Marvin (Nov 6, 2014)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Maybe if Chris finally wises up he can write a autobiography of his life up till now, I think a lot of people would be interested in a real life Truman Show.


Actually, that's a very interesting idea. Chris' ebay sales are a one-time chunk of change for him. Maybe a lot of legos, but still equal or less than a year's worth of tugboat. But an autobiography? Definitely a good payoff.

It'd obviously have to be ghostwritten though.


OhLordy said:


> Was Anna that was commenting on chris's facebook posts a troll or real person? What ever happened to her?


If Anna's commenting on Chris' facebook, it's Anna.


----------



## Taily Puff (Nov 6, 2014)

I always thought that the funniest thing about Chris was his paranoid belief that there was a conspiracy to hurt him and make him miserable.  It boggled my mind that someone could destroy their own life so thoroughly, and still blame some shadowy group of conspirators.  It made me laugh that the people Chris though were orchestrating his misery were actually trying to help him, and that they weren't ever really trying to make him unhappy, just guide him to reality in a weird, autistic path.

But I was wrong.

There was actually a shadowy conspiracy that got pleasure from seeing Chris in pain.

I...  kind of want to send him some lego now.


----------



## MillisecondOfDeath (Nov 6, 2014)

As it has been pointed out to death, Chris is his own best troll.  I don't think there has been a need to personally troll him for years now.  His ebay issues are his own doing.  His spectacular melt downs are his own doing.

Chris just needs to get the hell off the internet.   There is precedence for this.  Noted LOL cow and fraudster Casey Serin had his own wiki in the vein of chris, the caseypedia.  The biggest troll was Casey himself.  He finally wisened up, quit the internet, and reclaimed his own life story.

Chris should do the same, but never will.


----------



## Spatchmo (Nov 6, 2014)

Skeealator said:


> Has anyone told CWC that the galpal betrayal was fake? Maybe there's a chance to undo some of the damage to his heart level.


Marvin said earlier in the thread the "betrayal" itself wasn't fake. Just some of the correspondence was.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone involved in this considered how they would feel if Chris actually committed suicide?

When the trolls sent him that message supposedly from his high school gal-pals, he said that the only thing stopping him from killing himself was his mother and his cats, and they won't be around forever. 

I'm not saying this to chastise anyone, I am genuinely curious. Would you regret it, or would you feel delighted at a job well done? Serious question.


----------



## ThePlatformMaster (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm sure some of them would feel bad, but others would just try and rationalize it like always. 

"Oh well, he's so dumb he would have eventually been shot by the police or fallen into an open manhole or something."


----------



## CatParty (Nov 6, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> Has anyone involved in this considered how they would feel if Chris actually committed suicide?
> 
> When the trolls sent him that message supposedly from his high school gal-pals, he said that the only thing stopping him from killing himself was his mother and his cats, and they won't be around forever.
> 
> I'm not saying this to chastise anyone, I am genuinely curious. Would you regret it, or would you feel delighted at a job well done? Serious question.




chris is not committing suicide. you're dumber than chris to think otherwise


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 6, 2014)

CatParty said:


> chris is not committing suicide. you're dumber than chris to think otherwise



Whatever helps you sleep at night man.

Chris has never been predictable. That's part of what makes him a great lolcow. The guy went to a gay bar the other night. Who could have seen that coming? I don't think Chris is going to kill himself any time soon, but when his mom is gone, all bets are off in my opinion


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 6, 2014)

I haven't always seen eye-to-eye with you, null, but you're entirely correct. Just don't blame yourself because you created and hosted these boards. Any board, be it dedicated to a lolcow or not, will always attract weens. It's a terrible fact and nothing that can be stopped, sadly. I know I make a ton of Chris jokes, but the reason I've stuck around is because of the non-weens, the really awesome people that populate this board and don't do more than just crack a Chris joke while they're getting to know other awesome people. Not trying to sound sycophantic here, but it's something you made possible by making these boards.

tl;dr don't blame yourself. also, most people here are awesome and I'm glad to have made so many friends, so fuck the weens and people who seem to get off on actively hurting someone, because people who do that are the ones with the worst mental disorders.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 6, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Funny that a lot of you saying that "this was the right choice" were the same people who were patting Skyraider on the back for digging through Chris' garbage and talking about how much he loathes Barb.


Although there were quite a few folks calling it bad as soon as they saw it, there were also a lot of folks eager to gobble up whatever content was offered them, and the fact that it came out of a burned up trash pile didn't make them hesitate.

I didn't discourage it at all, that's true. But I share that in common with many people who never had access to the private forum. It seems like this thread is being used by many as a form of attaining catharsis, and I don't think there's anything wrong with that. But once achieved, I think it's best the forum move forward from it as a group.


----------



## Silver (Nov 6, 2014)

so are the galpal facebook accounts fake, or merely their interactions with chris directly?


----------



## ThePlatformMaster (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm asking with total sincerity, are people actually surprised that there is a private forum and an "Inner Circle" of spergs?

I mean, really, over the years I have heard several references to an "Inner Circle" and the self-important trolls who supposedly make up the ranks. This wasn't really news to me.

The only news to me was that the TRUE and HONEST Cwcki was being used as a tool to troll Chris' followers which makes no god damn sense. I guess when a lolcow is dry, you start to fool the viewers? Gotta troll someone, right?


----------



## hellbound (Nov 6, 2014)

I think we all knew there was something going on behind the scenes for a long time. Open relationship? She lost the CD and it was found by somebody who knew its significance? Somebody even wanting to be in a relationship with him at all, without ulterior motive? Ri-i-ight.

It's pretty easy to see you're right, he's a broken man male lesbian tomgirl. Whatever life he had in him is fading away. He has no purpose in life and likely never would have. He has barely any human contact. For all practical purposes, without the trolls it's just him and Barb, in a junk-filled den, until the all-too-soon day she dies. And then what does he have?

Good god, that's pitiful. When you get down to it, the only thing he really has left are the people he hates with all his heart.

But he was doomed to that from the beginning. Taught he can do no wrong, that he's better off never finding a job, that everything in life should come to him rather than having to work for it. He self-segregates by pushing everybody away that disturbs his entirely abnormal worldview in the slightest, and demands tribute for doing nothing. He ignores rules and laws whenever he wants and gets himself banned from most places he's set foot in. But we all know that already. Maybe he wouldn't be so hurt, but other than that his life would never have amounted to anything more.

I've never taken an active role for a number of reasons. Not least of which are that I'm too lazy and too busy but also that I could never really justify doing that to another human being (although clearly I have no problem taking entertainment from others' efforts...). I understand why you would shut down anything that would enable his trolling here, I absolutely do, and honestly I don't think I can disagree. And maybe even if you ignore the human aspect, he's built his walls too high and too thick to make it worth it waiting for things to get through. 

But a part of me feels that, if people tell him that almost everybody he knows is a plant to get more entertainment from him, and that he loses that last shred of human contact, it's going to do more damage than just reeling it back some. At least if it's the people who hang out here messing with him - even if they have to do it from somewhere else - odds are better that their motivation is going to be more to at least _try_ to move him forward instead of crushing him more.

Anyway, that's just my opinion. And I do kinda like "kiwi farms."

PS as we're obviously shifting focus away, how can I get caught up on the whole jace/tyce thing I've been ignoring?


----------



## Reldnahcnotsewnaitsirhc (Nov 6, 2014)

Is this the "let's all suddenly act like good people" thread?


----------



## warongiygas (Nov 6, 2014)

I know I might be beating a dead horse, but kudos to Null for putting his foot down. The fact that Catherine is a troll is no surprise to anyone, but I _am_ quite surprised that she is part of a trolling conspiracy originating from the CWCki forums. Disappointed too, I suppose. As other members have pointed out, there were quite a few clues that something fishy was going on, so it's not as though this is a complete shock... but the fact that Chris's social life is almost _entirely_ controlled by people pretending to be his friends / gal pals / sweetheart though... that's out there. What's the point of pushing Chris deeper into his cartoon-reality when he does such a fine job of that himself?


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 6, 2014)

Reldnahcnotsewnaitsirhc said:


> Is this the "let's all suddenly act like good people" thread?


I didn't want to say it without some tact and understanding, but that's basically the catharsis thing I was talking about.

Again, I don't blame anyone. But it is what it is.


----------



## Super Collie (Nov 6, 2014)

My thoughts on the matter of "The Burned Documents" is that yes, the manner in which they were obtained was distressing to some, but their content came from an era of Christory that I think we can all agree could be considered the "holy grail": high school.

Chris romanticizes his high school years to a fault; it is the most pervasive aspect of his life. "High school" has stretched across literally every single "saga" and arc in CWC's life. Count Graduon, Chris' own ill feelings toward graduation, was the main bad guy of _Sonichu_. The secret source of Chris' powers was his high school class ring. Many people here cite Chris' graduation pictures (the one where he's holding the single balloon) as their all-time favorites. The phrase "Honor Roll my ass" became a community inside joke. He built a Lego replica of his alma matter a full 10+ years after his graduation. In Chris' latest video ("I Love You Catherine") he was _STILL_ (!!!) wearing that Manchester high sweatshirt.

That list goes on and on and on, endlessly. The takeaway here is that the salvaged documents finally shed some light into an oft-speculated aspect of Chris' life that happened before he was discovered online. It showed that the whole "Honor Roll" thing was most likely a farce, and that Chris' grasp on geography and literature was tenuous at best. I'm not sticking up for what was done or how they were obtained, but I can most certainly see why the community was receptive but overall hesitant to see them.


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Nov 6, 2014)

Reldnahcnotsewnaitsirhc said:


> Is this the "let's all suddenly act like good people" thread?



Seems to be. Personally I just want Chris content and I don't care how we get it


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Nov 6, 2014)

Reldnahcnotsewnaitsirhc said:


> Is this the "let's all suddenly act like good people" thread?



Kind of.  I think it's eventually going to become the "vilify the people who provided content that we all enjoyed" thread though.  It's already beginning to lean that way.


----------



## Da Big Staw (Nov 6, 2014)

I do find it funny that some of you claim to be unaware that people from this forum were trolling chris. It was obvious when skyraider posted the CD, if not before. It seems pretty intellectually dishonest to know Chris's past ect.. then get outraged when someone pretends to be someone he knows for the 100th time.

Still, I agree with others there is little content left in chris. I'll await the release of all the cocks before making any judgement however.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 6, 2014)

Reldnahcnotsewnaitsirhc said:


> Is this the "let's all suddenly act like good people" thread?


The people who actively troll Chris are probably in the 5% of the forum, the other 95% are just here for the ride. What Null is saying is that one of the groups that was actively trolling Chris (and in some sense us all) are getting called out, information is being released, and not all of it is good. I think people have always said they didn't agree with the means that stuff was received; for example, there were quite a few people who didn't approve of fake girlfriend Catherine, or Kacey, or whomever, and there were people who didn't agree with digging through Chris's trash and taking pictures of his home.... but 99% of us wanted to see that stuff. So, we didn't like the means, but we loved the results.

I also think that a lot of people wanted to say something, but were too scared of the backlash they might face. If someone had said "Hey _____, digging through Chris's trash is creepy as shit, go get help" they would have instantly been banned (likely) or they would have received some hateful comments for making a serious statement. So now that Null, someone here with power and serious respect, has made a statement, people who share that view but didn't want to express it, or maybe they didn't even realize it until he said it, feel safe making their views known. This forum is ever changing, don't try to understand it... it'll likely frustrate you and you'll end up dead at the ripe ol' age of 42.


----------



## MW 002 (Nov 6, 2014)

I know it's been said to death but Chris was always funnier when it was content he was producing himself as opposed to him being egged on.  

I reckon discussing with my boyfriend that the trolls broke him beyond repair, to the point of slowly becoming what he hated (to a degree). 

I won't go on a holier than thou rant as I'm not much better than the inner circle, as I used to help edit his ED article back in 2007. It's nothing spectacular, I was 13 back then and boy was I brutal at that age- 'twas in my neo nazi phase back then. 

I will say that I have to thank Chris for inspiring me to do something with my life!


----------



## yaluj (Nov 6, 2014)

4Macie said:


> The people who actively troll Chris are probably in the 5% of the forum, the other 95% are just here for the ride. What Null is saying is that the group that was actively trolling people are getting called out, information is being released, and not all of it is good. I think people have always said they didn't agree with the means that stuff was gotten; for example, there were quite a few people who didn't approve of fake girlfriend Catherine, or Kacey, or whomever, and there were people who didn't agree with digging through Chris's trash and taking pictures of his home.... but 99% of us wanted to see that stuff. So, we didn't like the means, but we loved the results.
> 
> I also think that a lot of people wanted to say something, but were too scared of the backlash they might face. If someone had said "Hey _____, digging through Chris's trash is creepy as shit, go get help" they would have instantly been banned (likely) or they would have received some hateful comments for making a serious statement. So now that Null, the all knowing father of us all, has made a statement, people who share that view but didn't want to express it, or maybe they didn't even realize it until he said it, feel safe making their views known. This forum is ever changing, don't try to understand it... it'll likely frustrate you and you'll end up dead at the ripe ol' age of 42.



So you're saying there were people who didn't like what was going on but stayed anyway? If people are following, trolls are going to provide more content. If people stop following, trolls aren't going to provide more content. Best way to stop the trolling if you don't like it is to leave imo rather than sitting around enjoying all the fruits of the trolls' work and simultaneously saying you don't like it.


----------



## ThePlatformMaster (Nov 6, 2014)

4Macie said:


> I also think that a lot of people wanted to say something, but were too scared of the backlash they might face. If someone had said "Hey _____, digging through Chris's trash is creepy as shit, go get help" they would have instantly been banned (likely) or they would have received some hateful comments for making a serious statement.




THIS.

Fun fact: I've had more bans and post removals from this forum than you would think. I was actually shocked that my first post in this thread even stayed up longer than a minute. Punishment used to be swift and immediate around here. Hell, someone could have posted a picture of a pair of Chris' dirty, crapped briefs that they stole from his laundry hamper and if one person said "what the fuck, this has gone too far", that post would have been deleted.

There has been more opposition to the severity of Chris' trolling all along than you were led to believe. You just never saw it because you weren't allowed to.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Nov 6, 2014)

Folks, this isn't Gamergate, Tumblr, or whatever rip-people's-heads-off-website where only one side gets a say.  This is the the CWCki forums, and it comes with a set of moderators. If you truly have a problem with what's going on, you come to us first.  You have every right to disagree with something being posted, but you have to be civil about it, that's all.


----------



## Petronella (Nov 6, 2014)

Mistakes were made, and the people who made those mistakes have apologized for what happened. Let's just try to leave this all in the past and move on.


----------



## Prick Baxter (Nov 6, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Actually, that's a very interesting idea. Chris' ebay sales are a one-time chunk of change for him. Maybe a lot of legos, but still equal or less than a year's worth of tugboat. But an autobiography? Definitely a good payoff.
> 
> It'd obviously have to be ghostwritten though.
> 
> If Anna's commenting on Chris' facebook, it's Anna.


I would love to see an autobiography formatted like those editions of Shakespeare where you have Early Modern English on one side and Modern English on the other, but with Chris's writing on one side and then a translation by a sane person


----------



## GormTheElder (Nov 6, 2014)

The thing is; do we redpill Chris? Which is the better? To let him live a lie or tell him the truth which will surely crush him. I think there's an argument to be made that perhaps all that info should just be thrown down the memory hole never to be seen again, regardless of how much I want to see it.

Edit: before people run amock with the 'disagree' button, remember I'm just pointing out that I think that the discussion should be had, not that I strongly favour one or the other.


----------



## yaluj (Nov 6, 2014)

GormTheElder said:


> The thing is; do we redpill Chris? Which is the better? To let him live a lie or tell him the truth which will surely crush him. I think there's an argument to be made that perhaps all that info should just be thrown down the memory hole never to be seen again, regardless of how much I want to see it.


 I WANT ALL THE INFO[/capslock]


----------



## Lelbron (Nov 6, 2014)

GormTheElder said:


> The thing is; do we redpill Chris? Which is the better? To let him live a lie or tell him the truth which will surely crush him. I think there's an argument to be made that perhaps all that info should just be thrown down the memory hole never to be seen again, regardless of how much I want to see it.


Chris has become very familiar with the whole "your sweetheart is a troll HA" shtick by now. At the end of the day it doesn't matter what we tell Chris, because he's going to believe whatever's convenient anyway.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Nov 6, 2014)

Venus said:


> I know it's been said to death but Chris was always funnier when it was content he was producing himself as opposed to him being egged on.
> 
> I reckon discussing with my boyfriend that the trolls broke him beyond repair, to the point of slowly becoming what he hated (to a degree).
> 
> ...


Ideally Chris would have been left alone by all trolls and he'd maybe still be making videos and Sonichu but with it being the internet and at the time Chris being perhaps the most easily trollable person in the history of the internet that's just a fantasy scenario.

Although I do think certain people became too controlling of Chris.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, nah, Chris doesn't give a shit. Chris isn't being tormented by this stuff. We're just pushing back the moment when Chris starts to get pissy that he doesn't have a pile of hot lesbians on his unclit.

Edit: To elaborate, this stuff's unfunny and mean, but Chris doesn't actually care.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Nov 6, 2014)

GormTheElder said:


> The thing is; do we redpill Chris? Which is the better? To let him live a lie or tell him the truth which will surely crush him. I think there's an argument to be made that perhaps all that info should just be thrown down the memory hole never to be seen again, regardless of how much I want to see it.
> 
> Edit: before people run amock with the 'disagree' button, remember I'm just pointing out that I think that the discussion should be had, not that I strongly favour one or the other.


I think it would benefit Chris to find about who in his life right now are imposters so he can move on with his life () and try and find actual friends and a sweetheart from the ground up!

And if he wants to find out more maybe he could come on here and talk privately with Null or whoever else if they are willing.


----------



## Pac (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been following Chris for a while now (3-4 years). I am mostly a lurker. I just like to read what goes on in Chris' s life. Nothing more. It took me a while to register on these forums, even after months of coming here. With that said, I do have a few things to say in regards to the situation at hand. 

1- What did you expect to happen, Null? Of course people were going to attempt to troll Chris, and of course people were going to try and use these forums as meeting grounds. Don't get me wrong, I am not blaming you, nor am I saying you are the mastermind behind Chris' s trolling. However, from the moment you decided to have a private forum for a certain type of people you pretty much made it easier for people to influence Chris' s life. You should've seen that one coming.

2- OK, you say enough is enough, and you're fed up with the BS that goes on that private board. Good. Are you sure that's the best way to go? Like you said, if you were to close that board, those people would most likely find a new place to gather around, but you would lose all influence. Are you sure you want to let that happen? As of now, you stand as an influential figure, you have a say, and, to some extent, control over Chris's trolling. If you let these people roam free, you could very well unleash hell on Chris without intent. Which would defeat the purpose of shutting down the private board, as it has become an annoyance to you and a mistake that you intend to correct. 

See, the thing is, CWC is THE Lolcow. No other person is as widely known as CWC. His actions are appealing to a considerable amount of people. And as long as his videos are available to watch online, he will continue to be the most sought out lolcow on the Internet. Right now, these forums, are VERY influential to the people who follow CWC in terms of trolling (Sure, weens pop up all the time, but have you also considered how many people have restrained from trolling Chris after spending a few hours on these forums?)

What it boils down to is this:
Right now, you, Null, and your site have a say in what goes on in Chris' s life. If you do anything that undermines that, you run the risk of opening the "Pandora's Box" as your site functions as both, an inhibitor and an enabler of trolling. It's the board thd CWCki links to after all. 

Do what you think is the best: Shut the private board down, change the focus of the entire boards completely, don't do anything,  I don't know, just make sure it's a decision you have considered.

How about shutting down the private board, enforcing the no trolling rule to the max (This means no monkey businesses behind closed doors whatsoever), but allowing content to still be posted by outside parties? I think it's a win-win situation. Null gets rid of the private board problem, people still get their Chris content, and the forums remain as relevant as ever. 

3- I agree, CWC is not the lolcow he used to be. Maybe the trolling should come to an end, either permanently or for a while,  BUT I think you people are blowing it out proportion. It's not as if something illegal occurred. Chris is an adult. He has had years of experience with trolls, impersonators, and people telling him to change; He hasn't. He's had far more chances in life than anyone I know. Calm down, it's not as if Chris' s life depended on us to vote or something. 

Sure, people are saying how abhorrent the state of Chris' s trolling is... but they weren't saying anything or complaining a few weeks ago. Really, people? 

Calm down, don't blow this out of proportion. It's just a 30 year old man being trolled by people who exploit his naivete. A man who has had years of experience with trolls.


----------



## NegaCWC (Nov 6, 2014)

People on this forum have bizzare double standards. It's already been revealed that Alec is the one who posed as Jackie, and yet there's no ganging up on him. Who is more creepy, the person who digs up Chris's trash or the person who made Chris do this (NSFW)? Trolls in the past have sent Chris on a 800+ mile long trip for no good reason, leaked several nude images of him online, made him drink his own semen and tricked him into destroying his own PS3, leading him to lose hundreds of dollars. Compared to all of this what S and T did was tame.

EDIT: And just to make it clear I'm not Whiteknighting or anything. I'm not outraged by the various acts of trolling that's I've mentioned (far from it), it's just that I don't understand why they don't elicit the same reaction as what S and T did.


----------



## Stud2Stud (Nov 6, 2014)

MillisecondOfDeath said:


> Chris just needs to get the hell off the internet.   There is precedence for this.  Noted LOL cow and fraudster Casey Serin had his own wiki in the vein of chris, the caseypedia.  The biggest troll was Casey himself.  He finally wisened up, quit the internet, and reclaimed his own life story.
> 
> Chris should do the same, but never will.


Dude, he quit the Internet like 8 times already...

Also with these new informations, I am wondering how long it will take until we find out the hooker was in on it, too.


Spoiler



just kidding, don't hit


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Nov 6, 2014)

NegaCWC said:


> It's already been revealed that Alec is the one who posed as Jackie



wat


----------



## The Mackers (Nov 6, 2014)

If anyone wants to take something funny from all of this, is that it makes the funnier the time Anna was crying to these fake high school pals that "Chris is a cool guy! Don't abandon him!"

I can picture these troll dudes laughing their asses off at her when that happened


----------



## butt in trouble (Nov 6, 2014)

I've always found it to be much funnier when Chris does stupid things on his own rather than when people try to manipulate him. Chris is pretty good at making bad decisions and doesn't really need help with that. Look at the Wal-Mart HEX-Box One display fiasco. That was all Chris. Nobody made him do that. Or his gross taint piercing facebook status where he decides to educate his facebook friends on how lesbian sex works. Sure, we have to be a bit more patient now to get new content but doesn't it feel much better to get it when it's guilt free?


----------



## NegaCWC (Nov 6, 2014)

Ian Brandon Something said:


> wat


 
It took me a while to dig it up but I found the post in which it was revealed. I'm quoting it here just in case it somehow gets deleted or edited:



			
				Marvin said:
			
		

> it was Alec who was primarily Jackie.


----------



## Prick Baxter (Nov 6, 2014)

NegaCWC said:


> People on this forum have bizzare double standards. It's already been revealed that Alec is the one who posed as Jackie, and yet there's no ganging up on him. Who is more creepy, the person who digs up Chris's trash or the person who made Chris do this (NSFW)? Trolls in the past have sent Chris on a 800+ mile long trip for no good reason, leaked several nude images of him online, made him drink his own semen and tricked him into destroying his own PS3, leading him to lose hundreds of dollars. Compared to all of this what S and T did was tame.
> 
> EDIT: And just to make it clear I'm not Whiteknighting or anything. I'm not outraged by the various acts of trolling that's I've mentioned (far from it), it's just that I don't understand why they don't elicit the same reaction as what S and T did.


The difference is that those things got funny reactions and the Catherine troll got a few facebook posts and a disappointing video


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 6, 2014)

Prick Baxter said:


> The difference is that those things got funny reactions and the Catherine troll got a few facebook posts and a disappointing video


Were people disappointed by the video? I thought it was morbidly fascinating to see Chris go back to the begging well one last time.


----------



## ThePlatformMaster (Nov 6, 2014)

Honestly the only interesting "saga" left for Chris trolling is The Truth. I think it's time we get the full rundown on which trollsonas were played by which members and which characters were played by the same person.
I'm a whole heck of a lot more interested in the "making-of" than another bullshit video of Tomgirl Chris hunched over and crying about another sweetheart or whatever else is considered "content" by Master Trolls these days.

There shouldn't be any reason not to or fear that Chris will find out because by the "Inner Circle"'s own admission, he "only believes what he wants to believe" and wouldn't pay attention anyway.


----------



## autism420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Anna is actually a real person, right? 

I have always assumed Kim was some sort of troll though.


----------



## NegaCWC (Nov 6, 2014)

Prick Baxter said:


> The difference is that those things got funny reactions and the Catherine troll got a few facebook posts and a disappointing video


 
So why there's such a huge drama over what S and T* did? The reactions of most forums members who oppose what S and T did isn't just "meh, new content sucks", they also condemn them for being mean and creepy.

*Is it OK to use their full usernames by now?


----------



## leodav (Nov 6, 2014)

Pac said:


> I've been following Chris for a while now (3-4 years). I am mostly a lurker. I just like to read what goes on in Chris' s life. Nothing more. It took me a while to register on these forums, even after months of coming here. With that said, I do have a few things to say in regards to the situation at hand.
> 
> 1- What did you expect to happen, Null? Of course people were going to attempt to troll Chris, and of course people were going to try and use these forums as meeting grounds. Don't get me wrong, I am not blaming you, nor am I saying you are the mastermind behind Chris' s trolling. However, from the moment you decided to have a private forum for a certain type of people you pretty much made it easier for people to influence Chris' s life. You should've seen that one coming.




So wait, you are telling me that a private board meant to be used to organize trolling attempts at Chris was used as a private board to organize trolling attempts at Chris? I do think Null is smart enough to realize that much. What, did you expect the secret private forums to troll Chris were gonna be used to trade meth recipes?



Pac said:


> 2- OK, you say enough is enough, and you're fed up with the BS that goes on that private board. Good. Are you sure that's the best way to go? Like you said, if you were to close that board, those people would most likely find a new place to gather around, but you would lose all influence. Are you sure you want to let that happen? As of now, you stand as an influential figure, you have a say, and, to some extent, control over Chris's trolling. If you let these people roam free, you could very well unleash hell on Chris without intent. Which would defeat the purpose of shutting down the private board, as it has become an annoyance to you and a mistake that you intend to correct.



You give Null way too much credit here. Null has no power over anyone. The most he can do is ban any ween that decides to fag up the boards with plans to dig up Patti's grave and urinate JULAY on the side of Chris' house but he can't stop the ween from going there and doing exactly that if he really wanted to. Null doesn't keep Chris under lock and key here. Anyone can do whatever they want and we are all powerless to stop it.



Pac said:


> See, the thing is, CWC is THE Lolcow. No other person is as widely known as CWC. His actions are appealing to a considerable amount of people. And as long as his videos are available to watch online, he will continue to be the most sought out lolcow on the Internet. Right now, these forums, are VERY influential to the people who follow CWC in terms of trolling (Sure, weens pop up all the time, but have you also considered how many people have restrained from trolling Chris after spending a few hours on these forums?)
> 
> What it boils down to is this:
> Right now, you, Null, and your site have a say in what goes on in Chris' s life. If you do anything that undermines that, you run the risk of opening the "Pandora's Box" as your site functions as both, an inhibitor and an enabler of trolling. It's the board thd CWCki links to after all.
> ...



I can't speak for Null but I do think that he would want to distance himself from any future trolling plans. Probably in the case that something would go tits up he won't be held responsible. Had someone done something incredibly stupid, stupid enough to get the feds, then they might launch an investigation and Null would most likely be wrapped in it as well. So I think it is good that he wants no part of it when things get this up close, not when there is a lot at risk.



Pac said:


> How about shutting down the private board, enforcing the no trolling rule to the max (This means no monkey businesses behind closed doors whatsoever), but allowing content to still be posted by outside parties? I think it's a win-win situation. Null gets rid of the private board problem, people still get their Chris content, and the forums remain as relevant as ever.



I used to think that there was a no trolling rule to the max already applied here. Mostly cause if there wasn't then you'd get weens out the rafters with shitty plans. And it isn't worth it to filter out the bad plans just for that chance to get that one probably good plan (that might end up like shit anyway, see recent Ebay shenanigans)


----------



## Trilby (Nov 6, 2014)

butt in trouble said:


> I've always found it to be much funnier when Chris does stupid things on his own rather than when people try to manipulate him. Chris is pretty good at making bad decisions and doesn't really need help with that. Look at the Wal-Mart HEX-Box One display fiasco. That was all Chris. Nobody made him do that. Or his gross taint piercing facebook status where he decides to educate his facebook friends on how lesbian sex works. Sure, we have to be a bit more patient now to get new content but doesn't it feel much better to get it when it's guilt free?


That is true, there's something in it I don't mind seeing as an outsider.


----------



## GormTheElder (Nov 6, 2014)

NegaCWC said:


> Alec is the one who posed as Jackie


That makes such an incredible amount of sense. Jackie seemed helpful in a way that alway kinda reminded me of Alecs tough love policy. I hadn't thought they'd be the same person, but I definitely believed that Jackie took some inspiration from Alec.

Wow, these last couple of days have been eyeopeners for me.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 6, 2014)

NegaCWC said:


> People on this forum have bizzare double standards. It's already been revealed that Alec is the one who posed as Jackie, and yet there's no ganging up on him.



Plenty of people think the actions of Alec (and others) are unacceptable and immoral. However, in the past, criticism has been heavily censored by the moderation team. This thread is pretty much the first time that any public criticism of inner circle trolls has ever been allowed on this forum. And even this thread has been censored, with several of my posts which did not break the forum rules being deleted without any discussion.

EDIT: My posts were hidden rather than deleted. Null went ahead and unhid them.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> Plenty of people think the actions of Alec (and others) are unacceptable and immoral. However, in the past, criticism has been heavily censored by the moderation team. This thread is pretty much the first time that any public criticism of inner circle trolls has ever been allowed on this forum. And even this thread has been censored, with several of my posts which did not break the forum rules being deleted without any discussion.


I've told people not to delete any posts in this thread. They're trying to enforce the civility rule but that's not applicable in this thread.

Edit: To elaborate, my thoughts are that this is now a cross-road of communities. You're seeing people from before even 789. There's going to be more abrasive posters than what we're used to. Sorry.


----------



## Da Big Staw (Nov 6, 2014)

Null, gotta say the way you have handled this has really impressed me. As an observer It really reflects very well on you.

I do dislike  the absurd double standard showen by so many here, Your on a board about a retard who is famous for being trolled. Somehow you find it reprehensible he then got trolled again?


----------



## timtommy (Nov 6, 2014)

autism420 said:


> Anna is actually a real person, right?
> 
> I have always assumed Kim was some sort of troll though.



I don't know the exact status of Kim. But it is useful to point out that being a "troll" is not binary. If you pose as a potential sweetheart, when you have no intention of ever dating Chris, and provide him with fake pics and identity you are trolling him.

What if you are straight-up with him but occassionally share some lulzy private correspondance?

What if you are legitmately friendly to him and respect the privacy of his messages to you, but shield your identity from him because you are worried about being associated with him?

Are those trolling? Maybe. It all depends on how you define trolling. They are what they are. 



P-Logic said:


> Plenty of people think the actions of Alec (and others) are unacceptable and immoral. However, in the past, criticism has been heavily censored by the moderation team. This thread is pretty much the first time that any public criticism of inner circle trolls has ever been allowed on this forum. And even this thread has been censored, with several of my posts which did not break the forum rules being deleted without any discussion.
> 
> EDIT: My posts were hidden rather than deleted. Null went ahead and unhid them.



Well, Christory is full of all kinds of moral quandaries, and if that type of discussion was always encouraged, the forum would be a mess. I think this is probably the best way to do it. Every now and then open up a thread for people who have something to say on the issue to say it. 

As a passive Christorian my attitude, both outwardly and internally, has always been this: I have never participated in anything that would be considered trolling, and I highly doubt I ever will. But I can't do anything about the trolling. If I decided to be outraged about something and kick up a big fuss, I would be promptly banned and ignored. 

I assume that if I really thought about it carefully, I could sort trolling attempts into things I am ok with and things I am not. But that would be a useless exercise that would only make me unhappy. So I don't. I don't see it as contradictory to enjoy interacting with Marvin, ABL and others on here and simultaneuously want the best for Chris. For one thing, they don't always clash. But primarily, I have soft spots for both, and if I came down one side, it would be meaningless, so why do it?


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Nov 6, 2014)

Da Big Staw said:


> I do dislike with the absurd double standard show by so many here, Your on a board about a exceptional individual who is famous for being trolled. Somehow you find it reprehensible he then got trolled again?



Seriously this

The CWCki forums is no place for moralfags. We're ALL part of the gangstalking guys. You don't get to laugh at an autistic man being tortured and beg for more content of him being tortured then be on some moral high horse because you weren't the one doing the torturing. Just enjoy the content and be thankful that trolls are providing it.


----------



## rocket (Nov 6, 2014)

i'm not going to pretend like i have an actual opinion regarding all of this that's worth posting

but champ and null, you definitely deserve kudos for being willing to discuss it openly, considering it all could have gone the way of the dodo with nothing more than a few ugly rumors


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

Da Big Staw said:


> I do dislike with the absurd double standard show by so many here, Your on a board about a exceptional individual who is famous for being trolled. Somehow you find it reprehensible he then got trolled again?


I want to write another essay about this, but I don't have the time.

In short, trolling is OK. Trolling is pushing people's buttons in ways that they have allowed themselves to become vulnerable to yield a funny reaction. When you start intentionally violating the privacy and rights of another person to basically just to learn more about them, it isn't really trolling. You're in a different thing now. Whatever you want to call it is up to you. All I know is I didn't like it.




Ian Brandon Something said:


> The CWCki forums is no place for moralfags. We're ALL part of the gangstalking guys. You don't get to laugh at an autistic man being tortured and beg for more content of him being tortured then be on some moral high horse because you weren't the one doing the torturing. Just enjoy the content and be thankful that trolls are providing it.


Are celebrity boards gangstalking? There's always a fuss about paparatzi n stuff. If you want to follow a famous person on the Internet, it's a bit different than the stories of people video taping Kanye West in his garage.

See, there's a lot of people saying that, now that they know the reunion stuff was faked, it isn't funny. They're disappointed because what they thought was true is now a construct. Even if you want to throw the moralfagging out the window, there's still the issue of how faked/forced content is never as funny as organic stuff or the more innocent and gamey Push-Pull stuff that Clyde Cash / Liquid Chris had going on.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 6, 2014)

Long time lurker here.

Null, you did the right thing here. It was brave to stand up and admit it.

I still want the old Chris board and the Sonichu wiki to stay up, even if we branch out to other lolcows. 
People will still want to talk about Chris, and I am okey with the no trolling policy here. Passive observation is fine.

He does appear broken and drained and he just seems to be milked dry.  Just as you can over-fish an area of the sea, so can you over-troll Chris.

Catherine being a troll was no surprise though it may be better this way. Chris is not the type of person for open relationships.


----------



## Ian Brandon Something (Nov 6, 2014)

Null said:


> See, there's a lot of people saying that, now that they know the reunion stuff was faked, it isn't funny. They're disappointed because what they thought was true is now a construct.



Yeah I get that, and it is a bit disappointing. But it's only disappointing because we all really wanted Chris to have to face up to the fact that his school friends didn't ever like him. It's really the whole idea that people suddenly find it reprehensible to troll him that I object to. I'll leave it there anyway as I might be getting too close to A-logging.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 6, 2014)

Null said:


> All I know is I didn't like it.


In the end this is the only thing that really matters. If you want to discuss whether what the uber secret board or trolling is immoral or not, fair enough. Just realize what you or others think doesn't really matter because this is Null's board. Be glad he didn't shut the whole place down.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

Ian Brandon Something said:


> Yeah I get that, and it is a bit disappointing. But it's only disappointing because we all really wanted Chris to have to face up to the fact that his school friends didn't ever like him. It's really the whole idea that people suddenly find it reprehensible to troll him that I object to. I'll leave it there anyway as I might be getting too close to A-logging.


We change our minds a lot and there's a very, very indeterminate line on what's acceptable. I totally understand the sentiment.


----------



## Da Big Staw (Nov 6, 2014)

Null said:


> I want to write another essay about this, but I don't have the time.
> 
> In short, trolling is OK. Trolling is pushing people's buttons in ways that they have allowed themselves to become vulnerable to yield a funny reaction. When you start intentionally violating the privacy and rights of another person to basically just to learn more about them, it isn't really trolling. You're in a different thing now. Whatever you want to call it is up to you. All I know is I didn't like it.



It seems to me just about all trolling of Chris has been to get more information about from him. I never imagined these trolls would really violate the privacy of Chris. But I don't have the details and source material to decide.

Regardless, I really applaud how you have acted over this. Even if I think the posts of many in this thread ring disingenuous.


----------



## Petronella (Nov 6, 2014)

autism420 said:


> Anna is actually a real person, right?
> 
> I have always assumed Kim was some sort of troll though.


Yeah, Anna is legit. She used to work at the Pac Sun in the mall Chris frequented and met him when he entered the store to try to hit on her. She started out as a troll but then got to know Chris better and ended up befriending him.

I'm not sure about Kim, but I believe she came onto the scene during the Liquid Chris saga and was introduced as a friend of Kacey. She kind of walks the line between a troll and a white knight; she likes messing with Chris and making little pot shots at him, but she also can't help but offer him advice now and again.


----------



## Da Big Staw (Nov 6, 2014)

tepid said:


> Long time follower, recent forum member. Just feels to me that most of the forum has grown up a lot over the years and now they consider things despicable what a few years ago would have been absolutely fine. What is being described as "gang stalking" now is nowhere near as atrocious as what was done to him in the past what people are fine laughing about.



This.

It's hilarious reading the "Back in my day Chris Trolling was good and pure.  Then you all infected it with Ween and hatred!" posts


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Nov 6, 2014)

So what is the canonical stance on Catherine? Is she still a real gal-pal in Chris's eyes?

But in retrospect over the past couple days, there's been so much to think about. I'm kinda let down that the Gal-Pal emails from last Fall were fake, I was hoping all of them were real but it was not. T did a good job posing as all of them, but man, I really feel disappointed the real Gal-Pals didn't actually get up to date on CWC.

Surprisingly there hasn't been much finger-pointing at who Catherine was (or obviously not because they're waiting for the info dump to happen). I have a good guess on who played Catherine, but unlike T & S, no one has mentioned her. Yes, it is a her. I won't here though, I've always fucked up during big, personal moments like this


----------



## CalmMyTits (Nov 6, 2014)

I saw this a few days ago but wanted to wait and process things a bit before I said anything.

I have to say that I am disappointed at the revelation that the gal-pals were in fact just trolls (or one troll, in this case) I mean, it's one thing to dig through garbage for Chris' old homework or take pictures of his house (dubious as that was) but to impersonate a bunch of gal pals/highschool classmates? The person responsible for that is spergier than the weeniest of weens.


----------



## Apocalypso (Nov 6, 2014)

As of now, without any real photographic or video evidence, I've been more than inclined to believe that Catherine doesn't exist.


----------



## Stud2Stud (Nov 6, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> So what is the canonical stance on Catherine? Is she still a real gal-pal in Chris's eyes?
> 
> But in retrospect over the past couple days, there's been so much to think about. I'm kinda let down that the Gal-Pal emails from last Fall were fake, I was hoping all of them were real but it was not. T did a good job posing as all of them, but man, I really feel disappointed the real Gal-Pals didn't actually get up to date on CWC.
> 
> Surprisingly there hasn't been much finger-pointing at who Catherine was (or obviously not because they're waiting for the info dump to happen). I have a good guess on who played Catherine, but unlike T & S, no one has mentioned her. Yes, it is a her. I won't here though, I've always fucked up during big, personal moments like this


I was wondering about this, too. Null's opening post talks about 5 people being involved, however 2 being passive in this matter.
We know about T and S but the 5th person is still a mystery to us mere mortals


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 6, 2014)

NegaCWC said:


> People on this forum have bizzare double standards. It's already been revealed that Alec is the one who posed as Jackie, and yet there's no ganging up on him. Who is more creepy, the person who digs up Chris's trash or the person who made Chris do this (NSFW)


Not to evade responsibility, but parts of Jackie were a group effort, and that particular thing... was not mine.

Incidentally, I've seen a lot of complaints about Jackie since her saga. Just to clear the air now, I'll admit that they're mostly right.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 6, 2014)

I think a lot of people are missing the point here.

Null isn't saying "trolling is bad and we should stop doing it", he's saying the board where people did that is going to be gone because he no longer agrees with what they were doing. And what they were doing wasn't 'trolling' anymore, it was straight up being mean and creepy. Yes, I get it, pretending to be someone's girlfriend while you're really a man is creepy, but this was a whole new level according to Null. These people where going on site and personally fucking with Chris and with even members of the board. They were creating fake content and trying to pass it as legit, they were going onto Chris's property and essentially taking and stealing stuff, they were driving to the rental (by either getting the address from that one picture or by following Chris home one day) and taking pictures of the rental house. 

Again, Null isn't saying "trolling is bad and I regret everything we've done to Chris", he's saying that the shit that's been happening has to stop and he will no longer host it. So people please, stop this "you're all horrible people" and "you're all hypocrites for saying _______ three months ago" when you're here too. Jesus. This isn't a contest of who the worst person is and who should feel the worst for doing what they did, or didn't, do.


----------



## Dr RobotDick (Nov 6, 2014)

i thought most of the early stuff chris fell for was so absurd, it probably didn't require any kind of devious effort. for example, the liquidchris stuff was just so silly, i couldn't view it as anything but funny. i've always been perturbed by the weird double standards on here when it comes to "trolling," though. i could cite specific incidents, but i don't really see the point in that now.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 6, 2014)

I have no idea what is going on in the background, but it is clear it isn't working.

Chris making swag and selling it on eBay should have been something that made him and his fans happy. It turned into a bad taste in everyone's mouths. I like Chris a lot better than I like many of his trolls and fans. The guy is retarded. He is clearly unable to ever hold down a job. He has no idea how to take care of himself. The way he spends his tugboat shows that. He was at his best when he was taken care of and had a secure foundation. We haven't seen that since the Lumberjack died. His mother is in no shape to be that anchor for him and there isn't anyone else for Chris. He is facing some even worse times ahead. If the manipulations of the trolls are responsible for encouraging him to twist his sexuality, hoping his already miserable life becomes even more miserable, they can rot in hell for all I care. That crosses the line into evil in my book.

We should be playing along with Chris, and accepting what he shares with us, not deliberately tripping him up and twisting him into something that is totally hopeless. If he reaches out to us, OK. We can interact with him ON HIS TERMS. But not destructively. This forum should be like a one way mirror where we can observe the shenanigans without influencing them. I would be in favor of supporting any forum or site that takes that approach.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 6, 2014)

Petronella said:


> Mistakes were made, and the people who made those mistakes have apologized for what happened. Let's just try to leave this all in the past and move on.



Null apologized about making the secret forum, staff denied any involvement, and ABL and Marvin said they just gave advice.  The people (it's pretty obvious who it is but I'm respecting Null's wishes in the OP) who perpetrated this shit have neither fessed up nor apologized.


----------



## yaluj (Nov 6, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Null apologized about making the secret forum, staff denied any involvement, and ABL and Marvin said they just gave advice.  The people (it's pretty obvious who it is but I'm respecting Null's wishes in the OP) who perpetrated this shit have neither fessed up nor apologized.


So you're saying then an apology is necessary? People think what was done is in fact bad?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 6, 2014)

yaluj said:


> So you're saying then an apology is necessary? People think what was done is in fact bad?



I was pointing out the person I quoted was wrong.  They don't need to apologize to me, but it is pretty chickenshit of them to remain silent about it.


----------



## yaluj (Nov 6, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> I was pointing out the person I quoted was wrong.  They don't need to apologize to me, but it is pretty chickenshit of them to remain silent about it.


Oh I see. I don't think any apologies are necessary. If people agree that what was done was bad, all that matters is that it doesn't happen again.

edit: Unless the people want an apology, of course. But it just doesn't seem to have any utility to it.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 6, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> I was pointing out the person I quoted was wrong.  They don't need to apologize to me, but it is pretty chickenshit of them to remain silent about it.


Hypothetically, there could be forum members plotting their own trolling plans that neither Null nor Marvin or myself have any knowledge of, and you'll never be aware of either.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

yaluj said:


> Oh I see. I don't think any apologies are necessary. If people agree that what was done was bad, all that matters is that it doesn't happen again.
> 
> edit: Unless the people want an apology, of course. But it just doesn't seem to have any utility to it.


I don't see people demanding an apology, nor do I see anyone really apologizing. It's just sort of a realization. I think the word I use in OP is the best way to describe it: It's a cathartic confession that wasn't really required or demanded.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Nov 6, 2014)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Hypothetically, there could be forum members plotting their own trolling plans that neither Null nor Marvin or myself have any knowledge of, and you'll never be aware of either.


Did somebody find out about my plan to dump pickle juice on a sleeping Chrissy? To those of you who hast betrayed me, SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 6, 2014)

So when pictures of the burned out 14BLC were released, they really didn't have a legitimate reason for being on the property after all?


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

Xarpho said:


> So when pictures of the burned out 14BLC were released, they really didn't have a legitimate reason for being on the property after all?


I don't know the details.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 6, 2014)

Xarpho said:


> So when pictures of the burned out 14BLC were released, they really didn't have a legitimate reason for being on the property after all?


Why did you ever think they had a legit reason? Even if they had a legit reason, like say they worked with the cleanup crew, they technically shouldn't have been taking pictures and taking stuff from the site, that would be against their work rules. Either way, they dug through Chris's trash.


----------



## Petronella (Nov 6, 2014)

Nah, that was my bad, I thought more people had fessed up than who really did.


----------



## Zeorus (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm here way late to the party, but just wanted to throw in my take on this.

I've been relatively quiet on this forum since I got here (I found out about Chris from his mention on Cracked and started reading the CWCki, leading me here).  In that time, however, I've come to really enjoy reading the updates and occasionally throwing in what I have to say (even though it's usually not much that's important or useful) and I've found a good community that I'd like to spend more time with.

I like the new direction you're taking this in, Null.  And I commend you for making this post public.  As funny as the old stuff is to me and as much a tiny ween part of me wishes I could have been around to be a part of it, the last video was just heartbreaking.  I don't want to see this forum become the place that makes Chris' life even harder.


----------



## milkshark (Nov 7, 2014)

Trolling is not necessarily a crime, depending on the circumstances. That's not to say that's it's a good or nice thing. Trolling and deceiving gullible people on the internet who are desperate for approval is kind of a bad thing to do. It's bad like spraypainting your tag on something, or stealing some candy bars, or drinking underage, or having sex with your girlfriend in her parents' house after sneaking in. My point is that the people who do these things are doing them for personal, selfish motivations and in order to achieve and maintain success, they must keep these dealings private and be sure not to be caught. This is common practice when doing any sort of bad thing, if you're good at it. The big problem with trolling Chris is there's a captive audience. Some of the actions mentioned in Null's post about all of this seem like there was a lot of attempts to please the captive audience that led to poor judgement. Impersonating an injured firefighter is low. Resurrecting the Gal Pals through fraudulent Facebook accounts is lower. It's one thing to kick a man when he's down but this one's considered by the state of Virginia to be a disabled adult child. Chris is funny, but he's human, and things got pretty dark around here with all of this targeted abuse. Chris ought to be hidden away a little better. He's been begging for it.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 7, 2014)

4Macie said:


> Why did you ever think they had a legit reason? Even if they had a legit reason, like say they worked with the cleanup crew, they technically shouldn't have been taking pictures and taking stuff from the site, that would be against their work rules. Either way, they dug through Chris's trash.



Yes, I felt that the homework leaks would be out of line for a worker, and then the CD that conveniently fell into the wrong hands after that.

But even before all that, I knew something was up--remember the leaks of Hello My Sweetie Baby and the other one regarding Cole's wedding? It was obvious to me then that SOMEONE was still keeping tabs on OPL's life, though not necessarily trolling him.


----------



## DX10 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ian Brandon Something said:


> Me fail English? That's unpossible


It's a perfectly cromulent word.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 7, 2014)

Xarpho said:


> Yes, I felt that the homework leaks would be out of line for a worker, and then the CD that conveniently fell into the wrong hands after that.
> 
> But even before all that, I knew something was up--remember the leaks of Hello My Sweetie Baby and the other one regarding Cole's wedding? It was obvious to me then that SOMEONE was still keeping tabs on OPL's life, though not necessarily trolling him.


Cole's wedding was 100% Chris. And/or Barb. No comment on other stuff.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 7, 2014)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Not to evade responsibility, but parts of Jackie were a group effort, and that particular thing... was not mine.
> 
> Incidentally, I've seen a lot of complaints about Jackie since her saga. Just to clear the air now, I'll admit that they're mostly right.



The Jackie stuff, like the whole Asperchu thing, was clearly autism on your part. I believe you do actually have medical grade autism though, so I can forgive you, especially since you have done a couple of funny things, like the Lars Call, and the time you asked Chris how he'd feel if his name was "Homo Sapien". I've never really felt any animosity towards you in the same way that I generally do towards other extreme A-Logs. It's more a sense of pity, because most of the stuff you've done is either a waste of the little scraps of creative and artistic talent you have, or pathetic in the most literal sense of the word.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Nov 7, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> The Jackie stuff, like the whole Asperchu thing, was clearly autism on your part. I believe you do actually have medical grade autism though, so I can forgive you, especially since you have done a couple of funny things, like the Lars Call, and the time you asked Chris how he'd feel if his name was "Homo Sapien". I've never really felt any animosity towards you in the same way that I generally do towards other extreme A-Logs. It's more a sense of pity, because most of the stuff you've done is either a waste of the little scraps of creative and artistic talent you have, or pathetic in the most literal sense of the word.



Either Asperchu was a work of great meaning and you gained great insight into ABL like you're Grand Admiral Thrawn or you're A-Logging as hard as you claim any troll ever did.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 7, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> The Jackie stuff, like the whole Asperchu thing, was clearly autism on your part. I believe you do actually have medical grade autism though, so I can forgive you, especially since you have done a couple of funny things, like the Lars Call, and the time you asked Chris how he'd feel if his name was "Homo Sapien". I've never really felt any animosity towards you in the same way that I generally do towards other extreme A-Logs. It's more a sense of pity, because most of the stuff you've done is either a waste of the little scraps of creative and artistic talent you have, or pathetic in the most literal sense of the word.



Any point you tried to make was lost in that run on sentence. You seem to really dislike people on here. Not sure this is the right message board for you.


----------



## Afinepickle (Nov 7, 2014)

Late to the discussion here, but I'm largely in agreement with Null.

I've been following Chris myself since about '08 but I've never been an active participant/troller. I've just been watching, mostly out of fascination with Chris himself and the whole sociology/hierarchy that seemed to form around him and it really has just gotten sad at this point and I personally can understand just plain not being comfortable with it anymore, especially given these recent revelations on Null's part.

I think the removal of the Private Forum is a step in the right direction, I also think retooling the site to be more of a discussion center for Lolcows in general as opposed to Chris specifically is also a step in the right direction. Abnormal people with bizarre psychologies have always fascinated me and that's really what drew me here to the site in the first place, it was the only place where the strangest and most cringe worthy of the internet were being discussed and analyzed in any real way.

I don't think Chris discussion should go away but I think moving away from it as a focal point would result in growth for the forum. I like the idea.


----------



## Shokew (Nov 7, 2014)

Spoiler






Null said:


> The CWCki Forums _had_ a private discussion board that only people with VIP status can access. This is sort of a personal catharsis that I feel should be shared with the general public......
> 
> .....After my last thread, I've had some talks with at least half a dozen different people regarding this board. Between staff, users not in the know, and a VIP, the ultimate conclusion was that Private Discussion should be closed by January 2015.
> 
> ...






After reading and summarizing what's in the OP from Null... Yeah, I can see why you would do something like this - and you're in the right to be doing it, even if just to save some face here, in terms of worst aspects, despite having some really good intentions here...

Yeah, there are worse people out there who deserve this kind of attention - Chris isn't, nor really has been, one of those people, IMHO... Do what you gotta do.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 7, 2014)

DrChristianTroy said:


> Any point you tried to make was lost in that run on sentence. You seem to really dislike people on here. Not sure this is the right message board for you.



If you don't understand my point, then I'm not sure English is the right language for you.

I don't dislike Alec. As I said, I find some of his actions contemptible, but I can forgive them in light of his medical condition and the fact that he has occasionally been very funny.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> If you don't understand my point, then I'm not sure English is the right language for you.
> 
> I don't dislike Alec. As I said, I find some of his actions contemptible, but I can forgive them in light of his medical condition and the fact that he has occasionally been very funny.


Considering Alec isn't running Asperchu anymore and I know of no trolling plans from him, I'm not sure what the desired outcome of this is. Those calls are years old and these posts come off as more confrontational that what is required to make the point.

ABL's posts usually lack a certain level of subtly that most people in Chris' circles expect these days, but I've always sort of excused that on grounds that he has more reason to genuinely dislike Chris than most people. The calls he had with him were mostly geared towards trying to get Chris to compete with him for his fans in the comic book industry, and he made many efforts that failed to get Chris to even try. It's always come across that Alec just doesn't give a shit and has no desire to appear sympathetic towards him because of a level of personal disrespect.

You can say what you want, and I'm sure you will, but the general attitude I feel people have towards Alec is: he's allowed to be more blunt because Chris was a bit of a prick to him.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 7, 2014)

Null said:


> Considering Alec isn't running Asperchu anymore and I know of no trolling plans from him, I'm not sure what the desired outcome of this is. Those calls are years old and these posts come off as more confrontational that what is required to make the point.



I understand, and I apologise for this. I'll moderate my tone in future.



Null said:


> ABL's posts usually lack a certain level of subtly that most people in Chris' circles expect these days, but I've always sort of excused that on grounds that he has more reason to genuinely dislike Chris than most people. The calls he had with him were mostly geared towards trying to get Chris to compete with him for his fans in the comic book industry, and he made many efforts that failed to get Chris to even try. It's always come across that Alec just doesn't give a shit and has no desire to appear sympathetic towards him because of a level of personal disrespect.



You're kidding, right? Alec was a troll. He insinuated himself into Chris's life in order to provoke him. Why on earth would Alec have a legitimate personal reason to dislike Chris? Chris would never have even encountered him if Alec didn't formulate a big scheme to cause him problems for his own amusement.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> You're kidding, right? Alec was a troll. He insinuated himself into Chris's life in order to provoke him. Why on earth would Alec have a legitimate personal reason to dislike Chris? Chris would never have even encountered him if Alec didn't formulate a big scheme to cause him problems for his own amusement.


Well, no, I'm not kidding. From what I understand, he was just doing his comic stuff and when Chris found out and got huffy it positioned him in a way where he could become a troll. It wasn't his intention to begin with. I could be misinformed, intentionally or otherwise, but that's how I understand it and how it was explained to me.

There's no requirement to _like_ Alec or Marvin, but my expectation is the same with any poster here: don't start up drama with people you don't get along with. Well, I mean, except in this thread I guess. I've specifically asked for no moderation here _because_ it's very meta, and I don't want to silence any voice when it's such a high level discussion of forum policy (and indeed, close to me personally).

The lolcow board had a theory roaming around that Marvin and Alec were staff. Not technically true. They have the ability to lock threads in Discussion, but they don't have user management abilities and choose not to police tone or content. I've always seen VIPs as being just that: guests with some significance in their background. I don't give them labor duties or responsibilities, and never in their history have they demanded someone be banned from the board.

To sum up what I'm saying, it's fine to have disagreements with people, I just expect a certain level of order to be maintained. Don't go out of your way to make another person's time spent on the website uncomfortable.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 7, 2014)

Null said:


> Well, no, I'm not kidding. From what I understand, he was just doing his comic stuff and when Chris found out and got huffy it positioned him in a way where he could become a troll. It wasn't his intention to begin with. I could be misinformed, intentionally or otherwise, but that's how I understand it and how it was explained to me.



Null...the comic was about Chris. Almost every element of it was specifically designed to push Chris's buttons.  I know Alec tried to tell Chris that the comic was nothing to do with him, but that is not the case. 



Null said:


> To sum up what I'm saying, it's fine to have disagreements with people, I just expect a certain level of order to be maintained. Don't go out of your way to make another person's time spent on the website uncomfortable.



Noted.


----------



## Afinepickle (Nov 7, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> Null...the comic was about Chris. Almost every element of it was specifically designed to push Chris's buttons.  I know Alec tried to tell Chris that the comic was nothing to do with him, but that is not the case.



While that's true to an extent when Asperchu first started it wasn't so openly hostile to Chris nor specifically designed to push his buttons as such from what I could tell. Heck, the first chapter painted the Asperchu character who, yes, was an obvious Chris-inset, as actually well meaning if a bit doofy and even had him overcome his troll in the end. The comic didn't start REALLY taking its "oh FUCK Chris" kind of turn until Chris flipped out on Alec and was a dick to him.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 7, 2014)

A lot of people just put trolling under one big label.

I am fine with taunting Chris or making goofy parodies of him like Asperchu.  He just got angry over it and ranted on youtube, which was some much needed exercise for him. Even digging through his trash is okey, if disgusting, since it will not harm Chris.

What I did feel a little uncomfortable around was conning him to destroy the Playstation, and making him drive to a long distance. Those did cause Chris to loose money.

The part that I felt crossed the line way too much, was the Bluespike and medal up the ass parts. Chris farting on a cake at worst leads to cake-smeared ass and a thrown out cake (unless Chris ate it) . Chris showing the medal up his butt could have caused internal bleeding, which is very dangerous.

"Catherine" was a grey area to me. Emotional abuse can lead to self inflicted harm, and "Catherine" seemed to do that.

I know I'm hypocritical here. Is it okey to poke the Chris to get an angry video, but its not okey to make him get hurt or loose a lot of money? That is just my personal opinion.

A lot of people here are going "All trolling is bad" when in the past they were okey with it.  I think the "why" of it is that in the past, trolling just made Chris angry, and seldom made him this miserable.  He raged, produced an angry video, and people laughed.

Now he is a broken manchild who just cries. There is no funny reply from him, just depression.

What had been poking an angry and comical bull has become beating a dead horse.   Maybe in time he'll regenerate back to his old self, but most likely not.


----------



## ManicStreetPreacher (Nov 7, 2014)

I dont think the closure of the board for vIPS or the shift of the forum will be as big a deal than most people think. I think Null deserves kudos for saying what he did and the guys like Alec,Marvin etc do too for their past and present actions. Nothing they did was evil and all of it was an effort to essentially help Chris. We have to remember that if it wasn't for those and others, he wouldn't have any interaction except Barb. Imagine how bad he would be then. 
Sure there is alot of talk about Catherine and trash digging here, but if we were in similar positions, well I know for me it would be hard to resist.
The upside to all this is that this thread has brought out plenty of voices who show their appriciation and fondness for the community and everyone's genuine feelings for Chris. Nobody hates him, and we all genuinely would like him to do better, but sadly its just not going to happen. God knows the VIPs over the years tried.
I am glad the Cwcki will be left alone and hope it continues to be updated, but as far as everything else, well it doesnt affect most of us so I don't see the big deal really.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Nov 7, 2014)

NegaCWC said:


> People on this forum ... made him drink his own semen



Nobody has ever forced Chris to drink his comeuppance, he does (or did) it all the time to preserve his sperm count. At least with the time he did it on video he (thought he) was made to add orange Fanta to it and then drink it, ensuring the pleasurable flavor trifecta of oranges, salt and bleach.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Nov 7, 2014)

Yawning Asperchu said:


> Nobody has ever forced Chris to drink his comeuppance, he does (or did) it all the time to preserve his sperm count. At least with the time he did it on video he (thought he) was made to add orange Fanta to it and then drink it, ensuring the pleasurable flavor trifecta of oranges, salt and bleach.



That is something that does need clarification.

Driving to Ohio?  Troll influenced.  Bad idea, bad execution, bad results.  
Cybering with a minor?  Ibid.

These were things that should never have been allowed, but then again, considering the freedom children have had with the Internet for years, perhaps it wasn't feasible to stop bluespike at the time. Incidentally, the adult trolls did tell blue to stop forcing Chris to shove his medallion up his rectum.

Now, having said that ...

Gulping his own seed?  Chris's idea.
Destroying his PS3?  Chris's idea.
Destroying his PS3 _without at least consulting the trolls first?_  Mr. Jinkies's brilliant thinking. 
Tomgirl?  Chris.
The Game Place incident?  Chris (reportedly goaded by Barb).
Doxxing the Wallflower while lying about dating her?  Ricardo.
Defacing Wal-Mart property?  Kaka. 
SheCameForCWC?  CWC.
Behavior that would result in repeated banning?  Fat Dummy's entitled thinking. 
Attempts to fool and seduce Kacey?  The unassailable genius formerly known as Christopher.

This is not meant to defend or endorse the current Chris trolling, nor to decry it, but merely to point out what the trolls have and have not been responsible for.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 7, 2014)

He Sets Me On Fire said:


> That is something that does need clarification.
> 
> Driving to Ohio?  Troll influenced.  Bad idea, bad execution, bad results.
> Cybering with a minor?  Ibid.
> ...




also taint piercing was all chris


----------



## Silver (Nov 7, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> The Jackie stuff, like the whole Asperchu thing, was clearly autism on your part. I believe you do actually have medical grade autism though, so I can forgive you, especially since you have done a couple of funny things, like the Lars Call, and the time you asked Chris how he'd feel if his name was "Homo Sapien". I've never really felt any animosity towards you in the same way that I generally do towards other extreme A-Logs. It's more a sense of pity, because most of the stuff you've done is either a waste of the little scraps of creative and artistic talent you have, or pathetic in the most literal sense of the word.



you seem to really dislike autism in general
care to elaborate?


----------



## NegaCWC (Nov 7, 2014)

Yawning Asperchu said:


> Nobody has ever forced Chris to drink his comeuppance, he does (or did) it all the time to preserve his sperm count. At least with the time he did it on video he (thought he) was made to add orange Fanta to it and then drink it, ensuring the pleasurable flavor trifecta of oranges, salt and bleach.


 
I should have used different phrasing. Semen drinking was Chris's idea before the trolls came, but he was duped by them to film himself in the act. He did it willingly, but under two false pretenses: 1) That this was getting him closer to finding himself in Ivy's china. 2) That the video would not be leaked to the public. If someone did this to your child (assuming you had one) you'd have a shit fit.



Male Idiot said:


> Chris farting on a cake at worst leads to cake-smeared ass and a thrown out cake (unless Chris ate it) .


 
The Cakefarting in itself isn't what I find problematic, but rather the fact that a video of the debacle was leaked online for the world to see. You know that if something like that happened to you it would have devestated you (although I assume you won't reach a state in which you fart on a cake to begin with).



He Sets Me On Fire said:


> Destroying his PS3?  Chris's idea.
> Destroying his PS3 _without at least consulting the trolls first?_  Mr. Jinkies's brilliant thinking.
> Tomgirl?  Chris..


 
His own idea for sure, but only after he was convinced by trolls that several false premises were true. Granted, no half rational person would believe those premises to begin with, but Chris has a mental condition which impairs his judgement and the trolls exploited it. I don't want to white knight or anything, but based on what society considers immoral many if not most (or even all) of the trolls actions were wrong.



He Sets Me On Fire said:


> The Game Place incident?  Chris (reportedly goaded by Barb).
> Doxxing the Wallflower while lying about dating her?  Ricardo.
> Defacing Wal-Mart property?  Kaka.
> SheCameForCWC?  CWC.
> ...


 
No argument here, nobody is saying that Chris doesn't do a lot of stupid shit completley on his own. My point is that based on common standards of right and wrong, any act of trolling that goes beyond what liquid did is usually considered wrong, and I'm sure that there are many who will condemn liquid too. I'm not too sure how I personally feel about the morality of trolling Chris. On the one hand, I know that I'm expected to condemn it, and I also to know that I would be angry if I had to enudre what was done to Chris. On the other hand, it seems to me that the trolling doesn't really have much an effect on Chris, and Marvin concurs. If the manchild isn't really upset by it, and it doesn't to cause him any other harm, than why should I care?

The bottom line of all this rambling is that what S and T did to Chris was tame compared to many of what was done to Chris in the past, and that getting upset about it while being an enthusiastic consumer of Chris content extracted by trolls is hyopcritical.


----------



## DC 740 (Nov 7, 2014)

Reading a few pages back I'm seeing some crazy mental gymnastics. "Well you joined this forum, so obviously you were gangstalking Chris and are just as bad as the VIP board" for example. So you are telling me that on a forum based around a autistic man child (I know, that's bad enough to admit to anyone in the first place) that's *all* we do? Never mind the broad topics of other people to laugh at or off topic boards in general? Lurking and seeing the rules of "no trolling Chris on here" is what got me to sign up initially, figuring this was a place more about discussion than actual epac ween bullshit. So not only is it hypocritical that that board did and still does exist, to sit here and say that every single member shared the idea of "heh let's troll Chris" is completely absurd.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 7, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> you seem to really dislike autism in general
> care to elaborate?



You're wrong.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 7, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> You're wrong.




good elaboration


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2014)

CatParty said:


> good elaboration


I don't think elaboration is needed on a baseless conjecture. He calls things autistic and laughs at people being overly defensive, because he's from the lolcow board community where things like that is the norm. I really doubt P-Log _hates_ autism and people associated with it. Being snide doesn't actually resolve the problem and it just makes the forum look like a bunch of pussies and easy targets.

There's some dissonance here and I can't put my finger on it. For some reason this guy gets under everybody's skin, except mine. So far I've overturned warnings, undeleted posts, and revoked a ban on him. He's "_not nice_", but neither are a lot of people. Is the complaint that he jokes about autism? Help me understand the issue.


----------



## DC 740 (Nov 7, 2014)

It's because some people can't have some thicker skin and want the mods to get rid of the bad people who hurt their feelings.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2014)

Green Puddin said:


> It's because some people can't have some thicker skin and want the mods to get rid of the bad people who hurt their feelings.


I'm way behind my beating quota.


----------



## niggers (Nov 7, 2014)

Null said:


> There's some dissonance here and I can't put my finger on it. For some reason this guy gets under everybody's skin, except mine. So far I've overturned warnings, undeleted posts, and revoked a ban on him. He's "_not nice_", but neither are a lot of people. Is the complaint that he jokes about autism? Help me understand the issue.



same reason people had a problem with dd

he's not really a regular and doesn't try to treat people like huge babies.

like i don't agree with everything he's said on this thread but its nice to have a dissenting opinion. keeps it from getting too circlejerky.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 7, 2014)

Null said:


> I don't think elaboration is needed on a baseless conjecture. He calls things autistic and laughs at people being overly defensive, because he's from the lolcow board community where things like that is the norm. I really doubt P-Log _hates_ autism and people associated with it. Being snide doesn't actually resolve the problem and it just makes the forum look like a bunch of pussies and easy targets.
> 
> There's some dissonance here and I can't put my finger on it. For some reason this guy gets under everybody's skin, except mine. So far I've overturned warnings, undeleted posts, and revoked a ban on him. He's "_not nice_", but neither are a lot of people. Is the complaint that he jokes about autism? Help me understand the issue.




i just wanted him to post more stuff for me to laugh at


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2014)

93532 said:


> like i don't agree with everything he's said on this thread but its nice to have a dissenting opinion. keeps it from getting too circlejerky.


Yeah. When SpacePirate took down n0chan, I offered to host it. I really enjoy the lolcow board culture and I didn't want it to die. These communities have nuanced opinions and I really enjoy hearing their input because it might address things I'd never consider only listening to users on the forum. Some really good criticism can come from those who have the least amount of involvement, and thus the most objective opinion.



CatParty said:


> i just wanted him to post more stuff for me to laugh at


I'm certain.


----------



## Silver (Nov 7, 2014)

Null said:


> Yeah. When SpacePirate took down n0chan, I offered to host it. I really enjoy the lolcow board culture and I didn't want it to die. The people from these communities have nuanced opinions and I really enjoy hearing their input because it might address things I'd never consider only listening to people on the forum. Some really good criticism can come from people who have the least amount of involvement, and thus the most objective opinion.



It doesn't seem like that's the case with P-Log. It just seems like a lot of talking about how x member(s) is/are autistic and acting like that's a problem. At least, that's the impression I get.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> It doesn't seem like that's the case with P-Log. It just seems like a lot of talking about how x member(s) is/are autistic and acting like that's a problem. At least, that's the impression I get.


On the very same page as the message you quoted, I explained what sort of tone I'd like to set for the board and he said he understood. I don't think you read through the entire conversation and bailed out when you hit the message you didn't like.


----------



## Saney (Nov 7, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> It doesn't seem like that's the case with P-Log. It just seems like a lot of talking about how x member(s) is/are autistic and acting like that's a problem. At least, that's the impression I get.



I don't think they mean these people literally have autism, they just mean that they're acting like weens.


----------



## Silver (Nov 7, 2014)

Null said:


> On the very same page as the message you quoted, I explained what sort of tone I'd like to set for the board and he said he understood. I don't think you read through the entire conversation and bailed out when you hit the message you didn't like.



I did read that part. I haven't seen any posts that took place after that conversation, so I was referring to the ones prior to that point, since it seemed like that's what you were wondering about anyway.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 7, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> If you don't understand my point, then I'm not sure English is the right language for you.
> 
> I don't dislike Alec. As I said, I find some of his actions contemptible, but I can forgive them in light of his medical condition and the fact that he has occasionally been very funny.


No I get your point. You just come off as mad bitchy when all your posts complain about stuff. There's also the fact that your run on sentence was ridiculously long. I can't stress enough how retarded that made you look.


----------



## timtommy (Nov 7, 2014)

He Sets Me On Fire said:


> That is something that does need clarification.
> 
> Driving to Ohio?  Troll influenced.  Bad idea, bad execution, bad results.
> Cybering with a minor?  Ibid.
> ...



Saying something is "all Chris" is complex. There seem to be three levels of Chris' actions.

The first level is something Chris did that he probably would have done anyway had he never been "discovered". Like drinking semen or most of the GamePlace stuff. 

The third level is stuff trolls made Chris do. Like the medallion up the ass.

The middle level is stuff that Chris would not have done had he not been trolled, but were not necessarily a foreseeable outcome of the trolling. A lot of stuff fits in this category.  SheCameforCWC, PS3, Wallflower stuff etc. 

The middle level is not the same as either the first or third level. How much blame you attach to trolls for stuff on this level is a personal judgment call. And is probably the best predictor of which side you come down on in this debate.


----------



## yaluj (Nov 7, 2014)

He Sets Me On Fire said:


> That is something that does need clarification.
> 
> Driving to Ohio?  Troll influenced.  Bad idea, bad execution, bad results.
> Cybering with a minor?  Ibid.
> ...


A lot of those could be argued to have been the fault of trolls as:
-Only reason destroying the ps3 was ever put into his mind was trolls.
-He only attempted to fool Kacey, because she was there in the first place, due to the trolls.
etc.

I think if it was anyone's fault it would be the trolls; however, as I have stated before I don't really think those were bad things anyway.

Also this forum is a circlejerk hugbox fo sho.

edit: I think there should also be some trolling rules that everyone can agree on that adddddress past incidents. For example: No underage trolls, because that leads to all kinds of faggotry. And no posing as people chris knew because a lot of people seem to not like that.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 7, 2014)

CatParty said:


> good elaboration



You'd be the first person to call me a sperg if I replied to that with a long rambling paragraph. I don't hate autism in general. As others have said, there's nothing else that needs to be said.



DrChristianTroy said:


> No I get your point. You just come off as mad bitchy when all your posts complain about stuff. There's also the fact that your run on sentence was ridiculously long. I can't stress enough how retarded that made you look.



This is going to be boring for everyone else but you keep bringing it up, so you're kinda forcing my hand.

You mean this sentence, right?



P-Logic said:


> I believe you do actually have medical grade autism though, so I can forgive you, especially since you have done a couple of funny things, like the Lars Call, and the time you asked Chris how he'd feel if his name was "Homo Sapien".



It is, indeed, a run on sentence. I wouldn't call it ridiculously long. I also don't think it could have possibly made me look even slightly retarded.

The thing is, I write for a living. That is relevant for two reasons. Firstly, I don't put a huge amount of effort into how I write on forums. I spend all day agonising over that stuff, so when I'm procrastinating on here and elsewhere I just bang out the words. Secondly, I'm a professional communicator so I know that clarity is more important than anything else. The real world is different from English class.  The post I wrote was perfectly clear.  If you didn't understand it because there was a comma where there should have been a period, then you are the one who is retarded.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 7, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> The thing is, I write for a living. That is relevant for two reasons. Firstly, I don't put a huge amount of effort into how I write on forums. I spend all day agonising over that stuff, so when I'm procrastinating on here and elsewhere I just bang out the words. Secondly, I'm a professional communicator so I know that clarity is more important than anything else. The real world is different from English class.  The post I wrote was perfectly clear.  If you didn't understand it because there was a comma where there should have been a period, then you are the one who is retarded.


No, it was just mad retarded.

EDIT- But whatevs. If you want to keep being all grumpy about everything that's cool. That's just your gimmick which is totally fine.


----------



## autism420 (Nov 7, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> You'd be the first person to call me a sperg if I replied to that with a long rambling paragraph. I don't hate autism in general. As others have said, there's nothing else that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you please stop sperging out and trying to make this about you? No one fucking cares. Thanks.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 7, 2014)

autism420 said:


> Can you please stop sperging out and trying to make this about you? No one fucking cares. Thanks.



Hahahaha.



DrChristianTroy said:


> That's just your gimmick which is totally fine.



Finally he gets it.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 7, 2014)

Alright, if no one has anything to say that isn't about P-Logic, maybe the thread should get locked.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 7, 2014)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Alright, if no one has anything to say that isn't about P-Logic, maybe the thread should get locked.



That'd be pretty logic.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 7, 2014)

Done.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 17, 2014)

Xarpho said:


> What I'm surprised about is that Anna still is contact with Chris at all. Hasn't she moved on with her life already?





Alec Benson Leary said:


> What life?



The same could be said about a lot of people in Chris's life though, including some of the people here who have been around for a long time and put a lot of time and effort into the whole Chris thing.

There are some people here (who of course I don't want to directly attack) who I'd say should definitely move on, but it raises the same question you raised Alec: what would they move on to?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 17, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> The same could be said about a lot of people in Chris's life though, including some of the people here who have been around for a long time and put a lot of time and effort into the whole Chris thing.
> 
> There are some people here (who of course I don't want to directly attack) who I'd say should definitely move on, but it raises the same question you raised Alec: what would they move on to?



Jace

Or our good friend Golden Knight.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 17, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> The same could be said about a lot of people in Chris's life though, including some of the people here who have been around for a long time and put a lot of time and effort into the whole Chris thing.
> 
> There are some people here (who of course I don't want to directly attack) who I'd say should definitely move on, but it raises the same question you raised Alec: what would they move on to?


I have not been following Chris since the Classic Chris clown-shirt era, but there is a huge difference between following Chris as a hobby (and I don't know why I'm doing this, either) and being a "white knight" for a number of years despite the number of repulsive things Chris has done (though she didn't offer to help him post-fire). It's more plausible that she's a sympathetic SJW (she certainly looks like one now, and that would fit the MO) then some sort of secret master troll that works on her terms and gives Chris horrible advice for lulz ("You know what would make the lesbians love you? A taint piercing!")


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 17, 2014)

Xarpho said:


> I have not been following Chris since the Classic Chris clown-shirt era, but there is a huge difference between following Chris as a hobby (and I don't know why I'm doing this, either) and being a "white knight" for a number of years despite the number of repulsive things Chris has done



And there's a big difference between following Chris as a hobby, and being one of Chris's trolls for a number of years despite the number of repulsive things Chris's trolls have done to him.

Very good point and thank you for raising it.


----------



## Null (Nov 17, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> There are some people here (who of course I don't want to directly attack) who I'd say should definitely move on, but it raises the same question you raised Alec: what would they move on to?


I don't think anyone is trolling Chris anymore.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 17, 2014)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Jace
> 
> Or our good friend Golden Knight.


Or TJChurch. He may be a one-trick pony, but _god damn_ what a trick.


----------



## jemas42 (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh P-Logic. I haven't even been here that long and you are already so predictable.

Ahem. Giving Anna the (undeserved) benefit of the doubt, she doesn't appear to be too involved with Chris. She fires off an ass-patting comment every so often, and occasionally comes to his defense when he's getting trolled. She didn't even help him after the fire, which suggests a lack of commitment to helping him. Therefore I have to assume her "assistance" with identifying Trollkashi basically amounted to him coming to her with his suspicion and her going "No shit." I gotta assume any normal person would figure out he was a troll on sight (I haven't gone to the group, since it seems pretty heavy on the Weens).


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 17, 2014)

Null said:


> I don't think anyone is trolling Chris anymore.



I like you Null, but I don't trust you on that particular issue. You haven't exactly been honest about it in the past.


----------



## nad7155 (Nov 17, 2014)

Null said:


> I don't think anyone is trolling Chris anymore.




So they said.


----------



## Null (Nov 17, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> I like you Null, but I don't trust you on that particular issue. You haven't exactly been honest about it in the past.


I've been completely honest. I have never denied the existence of a private board and staff would frequently talk about what it was in public and private. People have known it was a place to store emails between Chris trolls. Nobody who has ever had any moderation power on the website has taken place in organized trolling. I gave them space to keep an eye on things. When it became unwieldy, I took it down.

I guess you can point to people like TJChurch, Moleman, or Jace and say, "proof you're a troll and do troll things", but I run a website. When people come to my website and stir things up, I fuck with them. I've never really interacted with people off the website.

If you don't want to trust me, whatever. I don't care. There's nothing to hide. People make up shit about Jace and Chris and everybody else constantly because the truth is so boring in comparison.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 17, 2014)

Null said:


> I've been completely honest.



The No. 1 rule of this place for years was "This is not the place for trolling plans". It was written on every page.

I know that you meant something different by this, as you've explained elsewhere, but that was a forum wide rule and I think most people expected it to apply in all areas of the forum.

When you say no one is "trolling" Chris anymore, do you actually mean they are now _helping_ Chris? But _helping_ him by giving him a mixture of genuinely good advice and advice designed to humiliate him for their amusement, under a false identity?


----------



## Null (Nov 17, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> When you say no one is "trolling" Chris anymore, do you actually mean they are now _helping_ Chris? But _helping_ him by giving him a mixture of genuinely good advice and advice designed to humiliate him for their amusement, under a false identity?


I mean that nobody is using the CWCki Forums to fuck with Chris at all. The last post in Private Discussion regarding content was September 9th. Marvin says his contact has dried up. Alec has _never_ even _mentioned_ being active in Chris trolling, so your love affair with him is even more bizarre. Thetan is occupied with life and work. SkyRaider and Catherine have all but disappeared completely. It's fucking done, comrade. That fat dumpy sperg Kenneth has more contact with Chris than anyone on the forums, and that's how I'm going to keep it.

I cannot give you a more clear answer than this. You need to do something about this aggressiveness towards anyone even historically associated with Chris. It's not healthy.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 17, 2014)

If y'all don't trust Null, anyone on staff can confirm that. Alec makes comments, but he never said a thing in the private forum that indicated that he was part of trolling in any way.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 17, 2014)

P-Logic, I mean the following question in all seriousness, totally not trying to be a douche:

Why are you still harping on this? You seem to be the only one who is still going "...But....B-But you LIED to everyone!"


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 17, 2014)

Null said:


> You need to do something about this aggressiveness towards anyone even historically associated with Chris. It's not healthy.



I'm sorry that you find me aggressive. It's certainly not my intention.



Hellblazer said:


> If y'all don't trust Null



It's not that I don't trust Null in particular. Null is alright. I definitely don't mean any offence by saying that I don't trust what he's saying.

There has always been a discrepancy between publicly available Chris-trolling information and privately available Chris-trolling information. That's not because people are horrible, lying, dishonest bastards. It's because you can't troll without secrets. As such, I'd be a fool to take anything said here at face value.



Frank Rizzo said:


> Why are you still harping on this?



I'm pretty sure it's the first time I've mentioned it.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 17, 2014)

Seems like you're suddenly changing your story now. Not to long ago, you made several posts where you were basically saying "You said no trolling of Chris plans here, yet you had a whole forum for it, and this upsets me!"


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 17, 2014)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Seems like you're suddenly changing your story now. Not to long ago, you made several posts where you were basically saying "You said no trolling of Chris plans here, yet you had a whole forum for it, and this upsets me!"



I don't recall that. Can you find it in my posting history?

It didn't actually upset me that Chris trolling was going on in a private board here. I expected it, for one thing. 

Unlike most people here, I don't regard trolls and so-called "VIPs" to be beyond reproach. Perhaps you've confused this attitude with upset.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 17, 2014)

"It didn't actually upset me that Chris trolling was going on in a private board here. I expected it, for one thing. "

Could have fooled me. In the whole thread where the V.I.P board was revealed to have existed, you seemed pretty pissy about it, but, eh, if you claim you aren't, not gonna argue with you.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 17, 2014)

Frank Rizzo said:


> you seemed pretty pissy about it, but, eh, if you claim you aren't, not gonna argue with you.



Well, I can see where the confusion might lie. In most situations, when you suggest someone's actions are due to a personal inadequacy, it's out of anger or upset. It's certainly not something I do often. But in this situation it's simply an observation. I might find some of the past actions of certain members of this forum to be despicable, but they don't harm me personally and I don't have any personal animosity for anyone here. The strongest emotion I have for these individuals is pity, and there is one individual (who I won't name publicly) who I am actually fairly concerned about, and I really hope that his or her actions aren't indicative of more serious problems.

But I'm certainly not upset or angry with anyone on this forum, or as a result of anything that happens or has happened on this forum. I come here in my free time to enjoy myself, not to get upset or angry. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to clarify.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 18, 2014)

Using this thread as a dump for some stuff that's shitting up another thread. It is still locked.


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 25, 2014)

Thetan said:


> This is, IMO, the best thing for him.



Respectfully, I don't think you have the right to decide what is best for another person. We can all have our opinions, of course, but you take things further than having opinions. You use deception to try and manipulate people's lives into the position that you think is best. I think that's misguided. For one, as you can see, it doesn't work. People can only change their own lives. You can't lie to them, impersonate innocent people, invent characters and build Machiavellian illusions to manipulate them into a better position.

Of course that is leaving aside the fact that you alternated your "helpfulness" with humiliating your victim, which is more than just misguided.


----------



## WilhelmIIofPrussia (Nov 25, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> Respectfully, I don't think you have the right to decide what is best for another person. We can all have our opinions, of course, but you take things further than having opinions. You use deception to try and manipulate people's lives into the position that you think is best. I think that's misguided. For one, as you can see, it doesn't work. People can only change their own lives. You can't lie to them and invent characters and build Machiavellian illusions to manipulate them into a better position.
> 
> Of course that is leaving aside the fact that you alternated your "helpfulness" with humiliating your victim, which is more than just misguided.


Thetan is saying now that she won't respond to or interfere with Chris. Isn't that what you were originally in favour of?


----------



## P-Logic (Nov 25, 2014)

WilhelmIIofPrussia said:


> Thetan is saying now that she won't respond to or interfere with Chris. Isn't that what you were originally in favour of?



Yes. And your point is?


----------



## Poor Choices (Nov 25, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> Yes. And your point is?


Probably just that you managed to shoe horn a rant in there while agreeing with Thetan that she should stop. IDK for sure though.


----------



## timtommy (Nov 25, 2014)

WilhelmIIofPrussia said:


> Thetan is saying now that she won't respond to or interfere with Chris. Isn't that what you were originally in favour of?



P-Logic's position is the opposite of whatever Thetan's is. When Thetan's position on things changes, obviously P-Logic's has to as well.

It's quite p-logical.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 26, 2014)

P-Logic said:


> Respectfully, I don't think you have the right to decide what is best for another person. We can all have our opinions, of course, but you take things further than having opinions. You use deception to try and manipulate people's lives into the position that you think is best. I think that's misguided. For one, as you can see, it doesn't work. People can only change their own lives. You can't lie to them, impersonate innocent people, invent characters and build Machiavellian illusions to manipulate them into a better position.
> 
> Of course that is leaving aside the fact that you alternated your "helpfulness" with humiliating your victim, which is more than just misguided.



This might piss some people off, but I'm going to have to agree with P-Logic here.  Thetan seems to me like one of those well-meaning affluent American girls who goes to some shitty war-torn country in Africa to "help the poor locals" despite being woefully equipped with the agricultural/construction/etc. skills necessary to help them in a meaningful way and actually does more harm than good by building shitty buildings that actually hurt them in the long run.  The girls then upload a bunch of pictures of them surrounded by smiling African orphans to facebook while everyone slaps them on the back and tells them that they're brave and so kind.

Thetan is in no way certified to help a developmentally and emotionally challenged autistic male and all her deception will accomplish is that Chris will think is that another one of his so-called friends has betrayed him or he will discover that she was actually a troll in disguise and sharing his personal information with the damn dirty forums.  This will do is even further harm his ability to make interpersonal relationships and make him more paranoid and distrustful of others, including potential friends he could make in real life.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 26, 2014)

Another dump for trolling ethics debate.


----------

